# Anybody growing mushrooms willing to talk???



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 15, 2022)

Just wanted to have a simple discussion on mushroom cultivation with people that have ANY experience I inoculated 6 pf tek jars 3 weeks ago and have alot to talk about. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 15, 2022)

I haven't got any knowledge on this, but a friend gave me a link to a site.. same friend who gave me the link to introduce me to RIU.
Not that no one here grows mushrooms, you just might find a conversation quicker here:









Fungi: Magic Mushrooms


Growing Magic Mushrooms, Mushroom spores, Ayahuasca, Magic Mushroom, Cultivation, Magic Mushroom Cultivation, Psilocybe Mushrooms, Cactis and Cannabis, including research, legislation, media coverage, bibliography and lots of links




mycotopia.net


----------



## Hook Daddy (Apr 15, 2022)

You can also try the shroomery, lots of good info there as well.





Shroomery - Magic Mushrooms (Shrooms) Demystified


Detailed magic mushroom information including growing shrooms, mushroom identification, spores, psychedelic art, trip reports and an active community.




www.shroomery.org


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 15, 2022)

Best way to get answers to questions is to just ask the questions and let people try to help.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 15, 2022)

Are they breathing?


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 15, 2022)

Grew them a long time ago. Tried being as sterile as possible but still had some infections, grew great mycelium but had trouble getting them to flush. Still tripped balls plenty though


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 17, 2022)

Thanks guys so I inoculated 6 jars with a 12 ml spore syringe 3 weeks ago today. As they colonized and started to shrink it's the dry layer vermiculite on top started to trickle down the sides of the jars between the mycelium and glass. They're all pretty much pulled away from the glass and colonized I'm waiting for a little bit of brown on the bottom of the jars to go away. I don't know if these are fully colonized and ready to go in a fruiting chamber, can't really tell if they're pinning looks like they are, and can't tell if they're contaminated. This is all due to the dry vermiculite barrier on top trickling down when the cake shrunk. I know p.f. Tek isn't really the way to go but it's my first time so I decided to try that out first just to see how it all works. If these fail I have everything to start over. Here's some pics any opinions would be much appreciated.
Here's what the bottoms look like:


Here's some pictures of a couple pictures of the sides. The dry vermiculite layer was only as thick as the lid and now that the cakes are almost fully colonized, the vermiculite is falling down the sides.

Here's a couple sides. Ugly. So as the cakes colonized the substrate consolidated, my dry layer of vermiculite that starting at the line all trickled down the side. So underneath the vermiculite you see the substrate is colonized. They've been in the jar for 3 weeks. I'm worried that the vermiculite layer trickling down the sides is gonna contaminate it if it didnt already. I believe I'm seeing pinns on some jars. I don't want to leave them in there too long. Looking at the bottom of the jars should I wait till those brown spots go away? Or do you guys think these cakes are fully colonized and ready to go in a chamber. When they're ready to come out I'm going to dunk overnight and then put them in a shotgun fruiting chamber but I have to get them out of the jars ASAP so they don't get contaminated and I can't tell by the bottom of the jars. I have micropore tape over the holes and have been keeping the jars in a sterilized Tupperware tub in the dark except the temperature in the 70s. This is my first time doing this and it seems pretty sloppy and I won't make that mistake again but does anybody have any thoughts about this and what I should do? Also if it's pinning should I still dunk and roll but just be very careful? Thanks a lot any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Johiem (Apr 17, 2022)

They shouldn't be pinning in the jar, if they are, that means they are getting light, which is what induces fruiting.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 17, 2022)

If they seem fully colonized then get them into your fruiting chamber.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 18, 2022)

Moisture droplets are good sign. Time is nigh. Exhale and pull the trigger. Check out coir casing.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 18, 2022)

Thanks guys the jars look done right now. I was going to rinse them off in my faucet and then let them sit in water for I don't know what people mean by overnight I'm guessing 8 to 12 hours. Made my fruiting chamber going to rinse a lightness trainer and put a couple inches on the bottom of the tub and let this tub sit up on jars sitting on another lid. Does this sound about right?


----------



## A.k.a (Apr 18, 2022)

Yeah those are fully colonized. It’s normal for the cakes to shrink as the myc eats/colonizes them. They’ll be like 1/3 the size after a couple flushes.

Shroomery is for sure the best place to go, but the site not the Facebook group.







Mushroom Cultivation - Shroomery Message Board


This forum is dedicated to all aspects of cultivating psychoactive mushrooms. Please read the disclaimer and the posting guidelines before posting in this forum.




www.shroomery.org


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 21, 2022)

Been in the sgfc for 2 days nows. They're in a room by their self sitting on a dresser and getting ambient light from the windows. Hopefully start seeing growth soon. I've been misting twice a day and Fanning four times a day.


----------



## A.k.a (Apr 21, 2022)

Make sure the Sgfc isn’t right up against a wall, and I’m not sure but I think the bottom should be raised too. I run bulk but I know airflow on all sides is important for Sgfc to work right.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 23, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Make sure the Sgfc isn’t right up against a wall, and I’m not sure but I think the bottom should be raised too. I run bulk but I know airflow on all sides is important for Sgfc to work right.


Ok thanks bud. It actually was a few inches from the wall but i moved away and I have it sitting on up on jar lids. It's day 5 now in the sgfc and I'm seeing a little growth on a couple cakes. The only light it gets is the ambient light from the windows. I don't know how much light matters I've been reading a lot of outdated info. I've been missing about twice a day and Fanning about 4. Last night I inoculated six more jars with a 12 cc syringe. I want to see how this turns out but these next cakes I want to shred to bulk substrate so that's the next thing I got to figure out.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 23, 2022)

Johiem said:


> They shouldn't be pinning in the jar, if they are, that means they are getting light, which is what induces fruiting.


How much light would you say is enough for a shotgun fruiting chamber? Is the ambient light from my windows good enough? I don't have it on any type of life cycle it's just in the room.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 23, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Moisture droplets are good sign. Time is nigh. Exhale and pull the trigger. Check out coir casing.


I looked into coir casing. It seems it would definitely stick to the cakes better and hold more moisture I also feel like it would protect from contams. I may try this with my next cakes or when I flush the ones in the chamber now.


----------



## Johiem (Apr 23, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> How much light would you say is enough for a shotgun fruiting chamber? Is the ambient light from my windows good enough? I don't have it on any type of life cycle it's just in the room.


I bought a little light for them.
Mosthink LED Plant Grow Light Strips Full Spectrum for Indoor Plants with Auto ON / Off Timer, 48 LEDs / 4 Dimmable Levels, Sunlike Grow Lamp for Hydroponics Succulent, 2 Pack https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082PJJC8S/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_CFT750XS69Z2FMP3MK38?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
I just left the last ones (didn't flush much) in the outer light cast by my tent. So I'm hoping this little light will help.


----------



## A.k.a (Apr 25, 2022)

They don’t need much light, sometimes they’ll grow towards it if it’s kinda dark but usually they don’t care.

some weird cubes I’ve got going right now


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 26, 2022)

Ok well todays day 8 in the sgfc. Still Fanning and misting as usual. I may be seeing some pin sets I don't know some action going on a little. Cakes are turning a little blue kind of feel like they're drying out so I'm missing a little bit heavier and added a little more wet perlite I only had about 2 in and I bumped it up to about 4 in. The temp stays in the low 70s in the room I also have a humidifier in the room which gives the room at about 60% RH hopefully these take off soon


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 26, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> They don’t need much light, sometimes they’ll grow towards it if it’s kinda dark but usually they don’t care.
> 
> some weird cubes I’ve got going right now
> 
> View attachment 5124337


Those look crazy. And really good


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> They don’t need much light, sometimes they’ll grow towards it if it’s kinda dark but usually they don’t care.
> 
> some weird cubes I’ve got going right now
> 
> View attachment 5124337


What culture is this?


----------



## A.k.a (Apr 28, 2022)

It’s called “shakti blue brain”.

apparently shakti is an albino Malabar coast and this is some isolation of it, but idk if I buy that. Looks absolutely nothing like Malabar coast which is just a typical looking orange cap.

Shrooms are super weird though so who knows.




Had a cool PE mutant recently too




I have spores for them if you guys want some, just shoot me a message.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 29, 2022)

I was thinking the 1st ones looked like a mutated white ape.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 29, 2022)

10 days in my sgfc and not seeing much action. What do I do? Wait it out or dunk and roll again. I gotta figure this thing out I have 6 more jars colonizing.


----------



## Johiem (Apr 29, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> 10 days in my sgfc and not seeing much action. What do I do? Wait it out or dunk and roll again. I gotta figure this thing out I have 6 more jars colonizing.


I'd dunk again, maybe not rolling again. Pics help, what's your fruiting environment like?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 29, 2022)

Johiem said:


> I'd dunk again, maybe not rolling again. Pics help, what's your fruiting environment like?


Well the shotgun fruiting chamber space between 80 and 95% RH. The temperature they said about 73°F. I spray the walls of the chamber and the perlite and fan and mist a few times a day and then just fan a couple times a day. Here's a pic of the setup.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2022)

10 days isn’t that long. I usually don’t see fruits for atleast a week after full colonization, sometimes 2 depending on the culture and environment.

I might raise the temp to mid-upper 70s. my fruiting room is currently set to 76.




A.k.a said:


> It’s called “shakti blue brain”.
> 
> apparently shakti is an albino Malabar coast and this is some isolation of it, but idk if I buy that. Looks absolutely nothing like Malabar coast which is just a typical looking orange cap.
> 
> ...


Interesting I’ll have to look into the “shakti”. Definitely nothing like a typical Malabar that’s for sure. Are they reasonably potent?

it’s crazy some of the mutants these cultures will form, especiallysome of the weirdo PE.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 29, 2022)

Being brand new to this is hard to tell what are pins and what aren't, and if they are it's goin slow.but idk


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 29, 2022)

Man I finally found something that truly helps me. Growing and smoking weed has been therapeutic and has got me off almost all of my meds. I love it and I love the hobby. So I didn't eat mushrooms for like 10 years. I struggle with anxiety depression PTSD the whole nine yards. I got an eighth of mushrooms a couple months ago and I slowly ate it microdosing throughout a week. I don't know how or why but it helped me immensely. I really can't even put it in words. So I bought a couple syringes immediately without doing much research just followed the p.f. Tek instructions. I'm going to definitely continue with it and get into other teks but I need these things to work out. I definitely believe in these things now as a medicine and truly have magical healing powers LOL I believe these can help heal me permanently. That's why I've been so persistent bugging everybody everywhere trying to talk to me about this stuff and the shroomery is really hard to navigate and some of the conversations I've had on there have just been counterproductive and it's very hard to get along with highly intelligent trolls LOL I thought I had good s*** to say and they hit me with riddles that I have no comeback for LOL you guys are pretty much the only ones talking to me and helping me with this so any advice any input any conversation is much appreciated. I'm very sorry for this book I just wrote I just smoked a 2 gram cone of heatlocker


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 29, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> it’s crazy some of the mutants these cultures will form, especiallysome of the weirdo PE.


Tidal Wave isolations throw brains and coral globs.
4 throws monsters.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 29, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> the shroomery is really hard to navigate and some of the conversations I've had on there have just been counterproductive and it's very hard to get along with highly intelligent trolls LOL I thought I had good s*** to say and they hit me with riddles that I have no comeback for LOL you guys are pretty much the only ones talking to me and helping me with this so any advice any input any conversation is much appreciated.


Yeah...RIU really dropped the ball on this one. A sleeper thread? Under the radar? We just didn't show up for this one team. Probably scared everyone away with the "narc like" title.
Good luck.


----------



## A.k.a (Apr 29, 2022)

The mush cultivation forum on shroomery is great. The Facebook group is…not for me.

people sometimes get mad on shroomery because they don’t let bad advice go without pointing it out.

the people that don’t get that get mad and go to Facebook or Reddit and then people end up thinking you need a complicated set up and a tub covered in orbeez.

Growing is 90% making solid spawn. After that just leave them alone.


7l!fted try to trim that foil down so it’s the same size as the bottom of the cake. You need the airflow coming up the sides to trigger pins.


I haven’t tried the shakti yet, they just finished drying. I don’t trip often lately though so I have a bunch of stuff backed up I need to test. First on the list is semperviva, new species are always top of the list for me.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 29, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> The mush cultivation forum on shroomery is great. The Facebook group is…not for me.
> 
> people sometimes get mad on shroomery because they don’t let bad advice go without pointing it out.
> 
> ...


Thanks I was thinking that same exact thing about the tinfoil. I just made it like that because I saw someone do it online with the lids from the jars. I also don't trip. I tried a few times times probably a decade ago and it really wasn't my thing I don't know if it was the environment but I didn't have many good experiences on it honestly. So if I was to even try psilocybin again it would be in extreme moderation.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 29, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Yeah...RIU really dropped the ball on this one. A sleeper thread? Under the radar? We just didn't show up for this one team. Probably scared everyone away with the "narc like" title.
> Good luck.


Well I'm sorry for scaring everybody with my narc like title. Even though if you read my posts me personally and not talking about any narcsRIU? Wow!! Well I guess I got to just dead this threadthanks everyone.


----------



## Johiem (Apr 29, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Well I'm sorry for scaring everybody with my narc like title. Even though if you read my posts me personally and not talking about any narcsRIU? Wow!! Well I guess I got to just dead this threadthanks everyone.


That dude just likes to cause bullshit


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 29, 2022)

Johiem said:


> That dude just likes to cause bullshit


Wonder why he's so worried about Riu. Must be doing something illegal LOL. Who knows he may be Riu


----------



## Johiem (Apr 29, 2022)

Looked like maybe a little pinning in that 2nd pic, not definite but maybe.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 29, 2022)

Johiem said:


> Looked like maybe a little pinning in that 2nd pic, not definite but maybe.


Thanks for the reply I sure hope so I'm going to try to cut the tin foil down so I get a little bit of air flow around them.


----------



## Johiem (Apr 29, 2022)

It may have been me but my cakes didn't yield much at all, so I'm looking at monotub/ shoebox.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 29, 2022)

Johiem said:


> It may have been me but my cakes didn't yield much at all, so I'm looking at monotub/ shoebox.


Me too, just need some help getting the right knowledge.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 29, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Yeah...RIU really dropped the ball on this one. A sleeper thread? Under the radar? We just didn't show up for this one team. Probably scared everyone away with the "narc like" title.
> Good luck.


Forums called hallucinatory substances


----------



## Johiem (Apr 29, 2022)

There is a lady on you tube that explains it wonderfully start to finish. I don't remember her name, it's about a half hour watch


----------



## A.k.a (Apr 29, 2022)

Making shoeboxes - Mushroom Cultivation - Shroomery Message Board


I was bored. made a shoebox write up. couldnt find too many. made it simple. Experience shoeboxes Small spawn trays by Ziran Stoopid simple way to fruit your shoebox GET YOUR FIELD CAPACITY DOWN




www.shroomery.org










SFF Shoebox Assembly TEK - Mushroom Cultivation - Shroomery Message Board


My aim for this is not to re-create the wheel here, and there are many shoebox teks that are great. The people who I looked to the most in developing my style would be mushboy and bodhisatta. So




www.shroomery.org






The whole cultivation forum is good. If you see conflicting or varying advice just look for somebody who has a “trusted cultivator” badge under their name.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Thanks I was thinking that same exact thing about the tinfoil. I just made it like that because I saw someone do it online with the lids from the jars. I also don't trip. I tried a few times times probably a decade ago and it really wasn't my thing I don't know if it was the environment but I didn't have many good experiences on it honestly. So if I was to even try psilocybin again it would be in extreme moderation.


I'm grown to greatly enjoy microdosing.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 29, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Forums called hallucinatory substances


You did fine. RIU can be a bit troll heavy too. That's what I was referring to. Really surprised it stayed on track. Take a look around here and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 30, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Making shoeboxes - Mushroom Cultivation - Shroomery Message Board
> 
> 
> I was bored. made a shoebox write up. couldnt find too many. made it simple. Experience shoeboxes Small spawn trays by Ziran Stoopid simple way to fruit your shoebox GET YOUR FIELD CAPACITY DOWN
> ...


Thanks man. I'm going to follow these next. Should have never took the easy way don't learn much or get much that way. Not much to say. Sucks, I hate failure. Disappointed. Never Really liked em much until I ate a very small barely noticeable amount and noticed the benefits.


----------



## sunni (Apr 30, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Yeah...RIU really dropped the ball on this one. A sleeper thread? Under the radar? We just didn't show up for this one team. Probably scared everyone away with the "narc like" title.
> Good luck.


if you have such a problem with riu leave?


----------



## sunni (Apr 30, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Thanks man. I'm going to follow these next. Should have never took the easy way don't learn much or get much that way. Not much to say. Sucks, I hate failure. Disappointed. Never Really liked em much until I ate a very small barely noticeable amount and noticed the benefits.


youre more than welcome to continue to use the hallucinatory substances area  weve been around since 2006 and this area has some really lovely people who are really helpful


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Apr 30, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> No idea what you’re talking about officer.
> Nah I’m just kidding. I used to work on a mushroom farm and to promote pinning you should raise the temp to around 83F to cause you’re substrate to being evaporating. This should cause pinning. Also make sure you have a fan in the room not pointing at your SGFC just to help with air exchange. After pinning drop temp this will raise your humidity naturally inside the chamber.


Aahh.. I never said what type of mushrooms they are Thousands of species are legal. I love lion's mane and turkey tail as a supplement. Have family in northern Michigan and have lived there from time to time and white morels would cover our entire property. On everything one season I got a whole garbage bag full of white morels, I'm looking for A pic now to show u guys but can't find one without people in the pics.but u get the idea. People used to come from all over the country to pick them. I've always been fascinated with them. Oh and thanks a lot for the advice


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 30, 2022)

sunni said:


> if you have such a problem with riu leave?


I have no problems with RIU. The trolls are part of the fun here. Just an observation based on extensive reading. If anyone on the site is too much, the ignore function has been thoughtfully provided.
 hope you have a good one, @sunni. Not sure why my words have been taken as hostile or adversarial here. I offered actual advice and a light hearted commentary.


----------



## warble (May 1, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Man I finally found something that truly helps me. Growing and smoking weed has been therapeutic and has got me off almost all of my meds. I love it and I love the hobby. So I didn't eat mushrooms for like 10 years. I struggle with anxiety depression PTSD the whole nine yards. I got an eighth of mushrooms a couple months ago and I slowly ate it microdosing throughout a week. I don't know how or why but it helped me immensely. I really can't even put it in words. So I bought a couple syringes immediately without doing much research just followed the p.f. Tek instructions. I'm going to definitely continue with it and get into other teks but I need these things to work out. I definitely believe in these things now as a medicine and truly have magical healing powers LOL I believe these can help heal me permanently. That's why I've been so persistent bugging everybody everywhere trying to talk to me about this stuff and the shroomery is really hard to navigate and some of the conversations I've had on there have just been counterproductive and it's very hard to get along with highly intelligent trolls LOL I thought I had good s*** to say and they hit me with riddles that I have no comeback for LOL you guys are pretty much the only ones talking to me and helping me with this so any advice any input any conversation is much appreciated. I'm very sorry for this book I just wrote I just smoked a 2 gram cone of heatlocker


Two grams? I think I smoke that much in a weekend. Anyhow, I've been trying to grow shrooms for about half a year. I have had so many failures. I picked up some spores from some Canadian site that advertised here. I did everything the instructions online said to do and I had good grow. I thought the bag was too confining and I made my next grow in a gallon tub. I got more so I figured that I could do this well. I ordered more spores and tried to get the spores to grow on agar petri dishes. This is about the time the weather turned cold and growth slowed and I got quite a few mutants. They had blue, but I tried nine grams and it didn't do anything. Six grams of the stuff I grew in the summer took me to CGI animation world. 
Since then, I've converted my SAB into a flow hood with a blower and a 98% filter. I use the uncle ben's tek and it is quite the time saver. I take some mycelium from my colonized bag and sprinkle it on top of the next bag, seal it with paper tape. I still haven't had great success with agar in the petri dishes. I bought some already prepped plates on amazon, but they had too much moisture in them and nothing grew. I made my own plates and mixed the agar w/ half the water that was reccomended, two of them already had contam before I even put any spores or mycelium in it. I cannot understand why the other eight didn't contaminate. I have to figure out how to get the condensation out of the dishes and I have to be more clean. I tried to keep them upside down, when the agar was congealed. When I turned them upright, the condensation shows up again. 
I want to make my own brown rice flour cakes. My high school buddy does this and he doesn't worry too much about contamination. Not very large yields. I just wanna try the tek and see if dunking and rolling could improve output. 
The reason I got into this, is because my girlfriend was on meds for bipolar, anxiety, and PTSD. She tried microdosing for over half a year and was doing quite well. I figured that I could grow this stuff for half the price of what she could find. Anyhow, after several panic attacks, she is back on pharma meds and doing not quite as well as before the microdosing. I think it works for some, but others, not so much. 
Now I have this hobby for no good reason. I do like tripping every couple of weeks, if I want, but unless you have a bunch of friends that like that too, the stockpile accumulates. My favorite is rolling w/ five grams and skiing or walking around the canyon by my house. I also like tripping and observing people at the store. I recommend to have a baby sitter watch over you, when you do that. One thing I do not recommend is surfing on shrooms. Some people can do it. I won't try that again. 
Right now I have some blue meanies in a bag with some substrate, I started a jasmine rice bag with the mycelium two weeks ago. I have some cambodia in a brown rice bowl i got at the asian market and some in some substrate. The blue meanie is a performer. The bag is already three quarters done and the jasmine rice bag is going to be put in some substrate tonight. I'm going to try to get some golden teacher spores, my buddy gave me, on some agar plates. I think I'll just slam the lids to knock off the condensation. 
Have fun.


----------



## warble (May 1, 2022)

Johiem said:


> There is a lady on you tube that explains it wonderfully start to finish. I don't remember her name, it's about a half hour watch


Ashley Shroomer?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 1, 2022)

This is my first and last pf tek grow. What to with the other 6 jars colonizing right now


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2022)

In the first several pages of my grow journal in my signature line is the process I used to start doing bulk mushroom growing back in the day. It worked great for being low tech, low cost.


----------



## A.k.a (May 1, 2022)

@warble 

you’re getting contam with a flowhood? Unless you’re doing something like palming open plates Id say the hood isn’t working.

flowhoods are like magic, I’m not particularly careful and have made thousands of plates with no contam. In a SAB I was having like 15% failure rate or more.


----------



## Drop That Sound (May 1, 2022)

Ovoids growing in a tub outside, from a small tub of mycelium I was gifted a few months back.

Gonna transfer to a garden bed at some point.I was supposed to months ago, but got lazy and forgot it all winter. Well..

I didn’t know they fruit in the spring, and are easily grown indoors too.. The holy grail of shrooms?

Hoping they really start munching on the alder chips/shredded cardboard 7-11 slurpee holders/soil mix I planted it in.

I wanna collect all the local wood loving psilocybes now, for my future outdoor bed!


----------



## Drop That Sound (May 1, 2022)

Noticed it started pinning a few weeks back. There coming in every where from all around, and I just transferred it to the bigger tote a few days ago to make room.

I’m not even sure what to expect, or why its going so smooth, lol..I feel super lucky though..


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 2, 2022)

Today's day 14 in the sgfc. I took a couple pictures to post to see if you guys can see something that I don't because I really don't know what I'm looking for. I've heard two weeks is about time to take some type of action either throw them away or re dunk them. I'd hate to have to throw them away. What do you guys think?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 2, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> Make sure to leave your cakes in jars a while longer if it’s taking 2 weeks to pin they weren’t fully colonized. Mycelium will continue to grow until it is ready to fruit in or out of the jar. When I used to run PF I’d wait until a jar started to pin in vitro (not run invitro, tried that once ended up breaking the jar trying to harvest) then I’d roll in verm. Side note I always boil my vermiculite and allow to cool before applying to cakes. And I apply the vermiculite wet so I can apply an even layer to ensure good surface are.


I left the cakes in the jars for about three weeks until I saw them pulling away from the jar inside and some moisture. I really didn't see any contams it was white when I put it in the fruiting chamber I didn't have enough Pearl Light in it at first and I think they dried out that's why they started to turn blue I don't know we'll see


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 2, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> That looks like early stage trichoderma. Smell them. If they smell bad chuck em. And bacteria or other fungus will stop fruits from growing. When growing cannabis and mushrooms in the same area you have to be really careful because trichoderma has a symbiotic relationship with cannabis. I wouldn’t use brf cakes to spawn to bulk it’s a waste of time. Make a glovebox and lookup how to use your oven as a flow hood. Use the glove box for grain to grain transfers and switch to rye berries. You have to cook them for 45-60 mins then allow to dry but grain to grain transfer is very fast. You can find rye berrries at your local co-op pretty cheap.
> looks like trich though probably turn green soon. Use poly fill but only after full colonization. Put a clear tub in a black trashbag so you can check on it... I’m guessing set and forget probably isn’t easy for you yet. Follow Damian’s Coir Tek. When I first started I used to pasteurize alpaca manure and it’s just so much extra work and I’ve used this tek a lot of times it works. If you can’t find coco brick go to petsmart they sell them for reptile bedding. Those work the best like 8$ for 3 bricks already perfect size. Liquid cultures to man I’m telling you the closer you get to reproducing a single spore the more even and full your pin set will become. Hope this senders your questions bud.


They really don't smell like anything maybe a little bit of a mushroom smell. Last time trying p.f. Tek wish I didn't noc up these other six jars. I remove them from the room with my plants. My plants really just started throw me a couple days old I just moved into this house.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 2, 2022)

Really frustrated wasted 60 bucks on spores and a lot of my time about to take all 12 of these jars and go bury em in my backyard


----------



## Thundercat (May 2, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Really frustrated wasted 60 bucks on spores and a lot of my time about to take all 12 of these jars and go bury em in my backyard


patients is a skill, my first mushroom grow took months because the temps and conditions were never correct.

the next time I had mushrooms in 30ish days start to finish

keep doing research and trying to dial in your conditions.


----------



## A.k.a (May 2, 2022)

Those cakes are fine I don’t see any mold.

there’s knots on a few so you should see pins in the next few days.

If you have more cakes you should try shredding them up and mixing with coir instead of fruiting the whole cake. It’s just so hard to maintain good conditions with cakes when you’re new and don’t know what to look for. Bulk type tubs run themselves.


another big thing is not messing with things constantly. If you give them a consistent environment you’ll get pins eventually.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 2, 2022)

Thanks guys I have them redunked hopefully get something when i put em back in. They were pretty dry I think. I did see one small pin on the bottom. Should I case them if I put em back in.


----------



## Johiem (May 2, 2022)

I would try to scrape some of the old casing off then maybe re case after dunking.


----------



## A.k.a (May 2, 2022)

Lol this is the stuff I was talking about, just set them up and leave them alone cuz when you keep changing things they won’t pin. I know it’s hard, I messed with my first grow constantly. Eventually I thought it was dead and gave up and left it sitting and a week later it was full of mushrooms. 

they did look dry though so I’d raise the humidity or lower air exchange.


they should have plenty of water if you’ve dunked again, so now you just need to focus on keeping the cakes glistening but not soaked. The small drops evaporate off the surface which Is a pinning trigger.


----------



## Drop That Sound (May 2, 2022)

Would one of those cheap ultrasonic pond foggers work good to moisten em? Better than dunking the cakes? Like, put a little cup of distilled water with it in there, and fog out the tub while on a timer?

I wonder if its too late, or if you would have a better yield if you just mixed them all up into a bulk substrate and let it go longer..

Some day I'll have to bust out my collection of spore syringes and find out... I wasn't even gonna start until I had a flow hood, complete state of the art grow area, and go straight for the advanced teks.. Can't help but over complicate everything, which is what is holding me back..

Until then, I'm liking the idea of having a bed\tub outdoors with almost no maintenance..


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 4, 2022)




----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 4, 2022)

Dunked for 24, recased, flipped em upside down put em back in.


----------



## Thundercat (May 4, 2022)

Look at that just needed some more time. It’s possible the dunking help pop them off too, either way congrats.


----------



## canndo (May 4, 2022)

This thread is precisely why I hate pf tech. Uncertainty, speculation, hypothesis. WWhat can't understand is why our new friend, having as he professes, "read everything" has ignored my particular process. Short of the uncle Ben's rice tech (and it is actually only an inoculation method) the thread at the top or the list here is fucking fool proof. And easy, and speculation free. You do it and wait till they come up.





Period.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 5, 2022)

Yeah I guess I just had to wait a little longer or they needed rehydrated are springing up all over now. But yeah after further investigation I really don't see any reason to do PF Tek. Already nocked cakes will be shredded. I see no reason that one, even a beginner, shouldn't start with bulk substrate, shoebox, monotub or the hundreds of other teks available. I guess before even reading up on it I did with a buddy told me to do


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 5, 2022)

canndo said:


> This thread is precisely why I hate pf tech. Uncertainty, speculation, hypothesis. WWhat can't understand is why our new friend, having as he professes, "read everything" has ignored my particular process. Short of the uncle Ben's rice tech (and it is actually only an inoculation method) the thread at the top or the list here is fucking fool proof. And easy, and speculation free. You do it and wait till they come up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read it yesterday. Will definitely keep in mind. I mean most of them seem pretty fool proof except pf tek. Really don't understand why people recommend it.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 5, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Would one of those cheap ultrasonic pond foggers work good to moisten em? Better than dunking the cakes? Like, put a little cup of distilled water with it in there, and fog out the tub while on a timer?
> 
> I wonder if its too late, or if you would have a better yield if you just mixed them all up into a bulk substrate and let it go longer..
> 
> ...


Getting turkey tail to do outside. I never grew them but they're one of my favorites.


----------



## A.k.a (May 5, 2022)

Most places still push pf cakes as the beginner grow just because that’s how it’s always been.

Shoeboxes should take over soon.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 6, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Most places still push pf cakes as the beginner grow just because that’s how it’s always been.
> 
> Shoeboxes should take over soon.


I can see how you can learn from it by it being more hands on and pretty much make you imitate nature and show you how and why they grow, but after reading reading reading and reading some more it seems like the hardest. It seems if you have a flow hood even a good diy one, anythings possible. I read Canndo's process he recommended for beginners. Ya know, if I would have read that thread before starting I may have chose that or something similar. I mean I'll give it to ya, seems pretty fool proof, imo more so than this.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 7, 2022)

I was wondering if 18 hours of indirect light is harmful for mushrooms. I don't have a light over it bit the rooms light up for 18 hours. What you guys think?


----------



## HydoDan (May 7, 2022)

They only use light to tell them witch way to grow. So, no problem.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 8, 2022)

Is it okay for them to be growing from underneath the cakes? I'd flip them over but they're on the top also.


----------



## HydoDan (May 8, 2022)

I'm not familiar with cakes, but my monotub gets side pins and a few from the bottom.
Just a little harder to harvest but normal.


----------



## A.k.a (May 8, 2022)

Yeah that’s ok, they’ll snake their way up.

like hydodan said they grow on the sides of tubs all the time no problem.


----------



## Drop That Sound (May 8, 2022)

I've got nice ones I can see through the bottom of my clear tub, but will never get to em without ripping through everything..

I wonder if you could just suspend the cakes in the air with fishing line or something. Let them hang and get full 360 degree fruiting action going on.


----------



## canndo (May 9, 2022)

Light is a major fruiting trigger. Keep the portions where you dont want mmushrooms completely dark.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 9, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I've got nice ones I can see through the bottom of my clear tub, but will never get to em without ripping through everything..
> 
> I wonder if you could just suspend the cakes in the air with fishing line or something. Let them hang and get full 360 degree fruiting action going on.


Yeah that would be awesome. I'm sure it could be done


----------



## A.k.a (May 9, 2022)

i went through a phase of that when I started out. Usually they come up from the bottom but I had a few that just grew straight out of whatever side they were on it looked pretty cool.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 9, 2022)

Been years but I used to grow penis envy mushrooms


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 9, 2022)

I used a big 8 foot tall clear plastic zip up clothing wardrobe thing, put a white plastic shelf inside, and had 5 tubs going... made dmt from scratch too!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 9, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> View attachment 5130746
> 
> i went through a phase of that when I started out. Usually they come up from the bottom but I had a few that just grew straight out of whatever side they were on it looked pretty cool.


Yeah I like the idea of having it on a rack like that then sitting flat on foil. But I don't know maybe that microclimate between the cake and the foil is what made those grow because they seem to be the most vigorous out of them all.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 9, 2022)

Microclimate super important. I had a humidity controller inside the wardrobe that kept it so humid their was always water droplets on the wardrobe and fog rolling across my tubs


7L!fTeD24 said:


> Yeah I like the idea of having it on a rack like that then sitting flat on foil. But I don't know maybe that microclimate between the cake and the foil is what made those grow because they seem to be the most vigorous out of them all.


My shit looked like dildos


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 9, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Microclimate super important. I had a humidity controller inside the wardrobe that kept it so humid their was always water droplets on the wardrobe and fog rolling across my tubs
> 
> My shit looked like dildos


The child in me has to respond with Dick Farm.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 10, 2022)

So I've heard that you should Harvest right before the veil breaks. I don't know if these are fully mature or not but it looks like the veil has broken do I harvest these or do I let them keep going? Also they all seem to be attached to the same body so do I pluck the whole thing off or just the ones that are ready? definitely going to have to pull some aborts off I see all over. I see different pictures of harvests where ones will have more of a round cap with an unbroken veil and then some harvests with big flat wide caps with completely open veils. Kinda confused. Thanks a lot for any input. After seeing the full cycle I'll be able to tell next time.


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2022)

Those have more to grow. Don’t even worry about “peak” harvest right now. Watch the mushrooms and learn the life cycle. They should get bigger and the caps should start to open which is when you should see more clearly the process.


----------



## A.k.a (May 10, 2022)

Yeah those are still pins.

the caps will start to get round when they’re almost ready. Those are gonna hit a growth spurt today or tomorrow night that will blow your mind.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 10, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> Those have more to grow. Don’t even worry about “peak” harvest right now. Watch the mushrooms and learn the life cycle. They should get bigger and the caps should start to open which is when you should see more clearly the process.


Thanks a lot! That's pretty much what I'm going for with this grow is to watch and learn and see the life cycle and talk to people that have done it and learn from them. After realizing pftek wasn't the best option and it being my first time I wasn't expecting anything let alone a large yield. Currently working on putting the monotub together so I can shred my already inoculated cakes to bulk substrate next. Just need a little help knowing when to harvest these, thanks a lot


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 10, 2022)

Here's the next six jars colonizing. These ones seem to be taking off a lot quicker than the last ones did. I got them from two different vendors to see what one had better genetics.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 10, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Yeah those are still pins.
> 
> the caps will start to get round when they’re almost ready. Those are gonna hit a growth spurt today or tomorrow night that will blow your mind.


Yeah I wasn't expecting them to grow that fast I had a couple pins that stalled and I thought they were growing super slow until yesterday morning they were exploding out the bottom. So I realize everything is pretty slow up until fruiting and then blast off!!!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 10, 2022)

One more thing, should I be misting and Fanning above the chamber like when I'm trying to initiate pinning? Or should I just spray the sides of the tub and Perlite? Sorry for rambling on but I'm excited these things are literally growing as we speak.


----------



## canndo (May 10, 2022)

Keep the humidity high but not 100 percent. If the caps crack it's top dry. If they rot, it's too wet.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 11, 2022)

The gills are exposed on a couple of the biggest ones. When to pick? I've heard right before the veil tears away is most potent and doesn't drop spores yet. Not looking to get a sporeprint of this batch. When is your guys' favorite time to pick.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 11, 2022)

Will they get alot bigger? Some veils open some not should I pick the whole thing or cut the big ones off before they spill spores ooor wait until the little ones on that cluster get bigger also and try to harvest right before it tears? Probably should have asked these questions yesterday.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 11, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Yeah those are still pins.
> 
> the caps will start to get round when they’re almost ready. Those are gonna hit a growth spurt today or tomorrow night that will blow your mind.


Mind blowing growth spurt happened. Lol I'm sure this was everyones 1st time reaction "Holy shit"


----------



## natureboygrower (May 11, 2022)

I'd think about picking. Couple more hours and the open ones will start to drop spores. Not a big deal, you can wipe it off.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 11, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> I'd think about picking. Couple more hours and the open ones will start to drop spores. Not a big deal, you can wipe it off.


Do open vs closed veil effect potency much?


----------



## natureboygrower (May 11, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Do open vs closed veil effect potency much?


I don't believe so, to an extent maybe a little?
If you're going to be home all day, let em go( keep an eye on them) or pick the open ones. If you have to leave for the day, I would pick just the open ones. You can always very carefully harvest the mature ones and leave the others for a few more hours/day. Usually doesn't take long for the smaller ones to catch up.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 11, 2022)

And buy a food dehydrator. You can air dry them but it takes a long time for them to dry out completely.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 11, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> And buy a food dehydrator. You can air dry them but it takes a long time for them to dry out completely.


Ok cool ill be home all day. I'll wait for the smaller ones to almost tear open then harvest the whole thing since they're all connected. I was gonna put them on a piece of cardboard with a fan on em. I gotta dry em so I can microdose em. A buddy told me you can lose alot to mold that way though. What's a good easy route to go for drying? Make a desiccant out of baked epsom?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 11, 2022)

I do have some silica gel packs that I keep with my seeds in a lunchbox in my fridge


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 11, 2022)

First harvest I'm cheesin right now


----------



## A.k.a (May 11, 2022)

Nice!

that bottom right one is where I like to pull them. It doesn’t affect potency I just like the round caps cuz they don’t bust into dust in the bag like open ones will.

definitely get a dehydrator that’s crucial.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 12, 2022)

That was the only cake that made it to fruit. All the other pins seem to stall. Also wondering why they're white.


----------



## A.k.a (May 12, 2022)

When they abort if you wait long enough they start to get eaten by mycelium. Looks like it might’ve been a little dry.


----------



## Thundercat (May 12, 2022)

Or pick the aborts and use them like regular mushrooms. They are usually just as potent, only small.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 13, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> Or pick the aborts and use them like regular mushrooms. They are usually just as potent, only small.


Yup, will do. I've never Ate fresh ones till now and what a difference. I used to eat handfuls of em now Im Really liking .3g at 7pm, then in bed by midnight, I wake up at around 5 30 feeling great ready for the day.


----------



## Thundercat (May 13, 2022)

I love eating them fresh, it’s definitely different.


----------



## pahpah-cee (May 13, 2022)

What’s up ZL!fTeD,

I used to grow lots of cubes back in the day. I skimmed over a lot of this thread but if you have any more questions moving forward I can point you in the right direction.

My first grow was with a shotgun chamber following the Pf tek as well. It was great but I quickly moved into monotubs. At my peak I had 4 monotubs going at a time. Nothing crazy but was pulling a lot of weight. More than I could really handle.

some quick tips I thought might be helpful,

if your cakes are pinning before they are birthed; you either let them get too much fresh air exchange, or they are getting too old (should of birthed earlier), or they came in contact with a competing contaminant and they are trying to spore out before they get over taken.

people really focus too much on light with shrooms. It’s not the light that trigger fruiting. Yes, keep them in the dark but the light doesn’t trigger it.Light tell the fungus what way is up. That is about it. People grow shrooms without ANY light with no problem. They will be growing in all different directions and look funky but will still grow.
Fresh air is what triggers fruiting. In a ideal environment The mycelium will first consume all its food source. Once it has eaten everything, and fresh air has been introduced, it will began fruiting- trying to create spores so it can spread and germinate other mediums.

search for the user Roger rabbit on shroomery. The dude is a god and he really contributed a lot of knowledge. He also made a video series that will blow your mind.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 14, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> What’s up ZL!fTeD,
> 
> I used to grow lots of cubes back in the day. I skimmed over a lot of this thread but if you have any more questions moving forward I can point you in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud. Yeah Roger rabbit knows his s*** for sure. I've been on shroomery reading his threads. Trust me I'm going all in this too. I still got some cakes popping out pins in the fruiting chamber but my six jars I have that are colonizing right now I'm shredding to a shoebox or monotub and bulk substrate. Maybe you guys can help me along the way. For real though I can't even put into words the benefits


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 14, 2022)

Okay so the Green Crack is doing good. After flushing a couple times as suggested did a mid veg feed and started hitting it with Bk.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 14, 2022)

Now this is where I may need some help. Bubba?? LOL

My seedlings aren't looking too hot. They're 2 weeks old. This is my first time starting seedlings in #4. For the first week I watered with dr. Root and distilled. Now on week 2 I did two quarter strength seedling feeds. 1/4 tsp/gal of Medusas, Gaia, zues, and slf 100, ph'd to 6.2. They are yellowing from the bottom up.


----------



## HydoDan (May 14, 2022)

Time to transplant. Roots need room to grow.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 14, 2022)

HydoDan said:


> Time to transplant. Roots need room to grow.


Could be true that's why I like these styrofoam cups I can cut a little hole out see where the roots are at. Looking right now.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 14, 2022)

I've been thoroughly researching LEDs and with these new Samsung diodes they all seem to be similar. I still have no idea what to buy what would it be the best bang for my buck I really like hlg I feel like they're the best and their American but expensive. I have 600 to spend any suggestions.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 14, 2022)

I feel like the square-shaped lights are for one plant maybe I should get a rectangle shape light because I do want to get 2 plants under it And I can't decide what's better the boards or the bars.


----------



## canndo (May 14, 2022)

With regard to light. I have performed explicit experiments regarding light as a primary trigger. I have placed identical containers, one in ABSOLUTE DARKNESS and the other under led grow lights.

The darkened containers yielded few primordia. The lighted ones several orders of magnitude more. The trouble with mere observation of this effect is that one cannot look at the substrate without....light. it takes little light to begin that triggering mechanism but the more and more consistent the light, the larger the initial yield. 

Certainly lower levels of co2 after a prolonged period of high concentration does promote fruiting but NOT as the only fruiting factor. And this notion of "microclimates" has never been adequately proven, I don't even know how it might be tested. There can be any number of other reasons for primordia occurring at the edges of substrate from early exhaustion of nutrient to more light exposure to the irregularities of structure that are favored by the mycelium itself.


If you want orchestrated fruiting and high yield, light is the first option.


----------



## Johiem (May 14, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I've been thoroughly researching LEDs and with these new Samsung diodes they all seem to be similar. I still have no idea what to buy what would it be the best bang for my buck I really like hlg I feel like they're the best and their American but expensive. I have 600 to spend any suggestions.


#Ez8 by Medic Grow. I love mine in my 5x5.


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (May 14, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> They don’t need much light, sometimes they’ll grow towards it if it’s kinda dark but usually they don’t care.
> 
> some weird cubes I’ve got going right now
> 
> View attachment 5124337


Ravioli!? Yum!


----------



## A.k.a (May 14, 2022)

A testament to the power of leaving them alone!

harvested this shoebox and then tied up the bag it was in and tossed it. A week later I was throwing some stuff out and noticed some shrooms so I opened it back up.



this one too


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 15, 2022)

Sorry guys I posted my plants and questions about them in the wrong thread


----------



## Johiem (May 15, 2022)

What are you?... Human? Well there goes blindly trusting the interwebs...
Your thread dude,  Grab another one, it's all good.


----------



## canndo (May 15, 2022)

These are the results of orchestration of temperature, low co2 and light. Also a decent and perfectly level casing layeryer


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 15, 2022)

canndo said:


> These are the results of orchestration of temperature, low co2 and light. Also a decent and perfectly level casing layeryer


Holy s*** I want Harvest like that that s***'s gorgeous


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 15, 2022)

canndo said:


> These are the results of orchestration of temperature, low co2 and light. Also a decent and perfectly level casing layeryer


I was reading your easy af tek and that's what I'm doing if I can get a Spore print. I wish I would have started this conversation earlier before I inoculated those brf jars. So I'm going to have to take these cakes that are almost colonized and try to shred them to bulk substrate in a shoebox or monotub. What do you suggest.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 15, 2022)

Yeah guys I have to admit I have no f****** idea what I'm doing with these mushrooms. I'm extremely busy but I have read as much as I can about the topic but you know just like growing cannabis practice makes perfect.
Here's what I did I inoculated the jars they took about a month to fully colonize. On 4/18 I put them in the sgfc. Waited all the way till 5/2 and nothing. So l dunked them overnight and put them back in on 5/3. I've gotten a quarter off them so far. They're still on the fruiting chamber popping out of mushroom or two here and there. I mean these cakes are probably almost trash by now but I'm a try to junk them again and put them back in and see what happens worst thing that can happen is nothing. So yeah they've been in the fruiting chamber for a month now LOL I don't know what I'm doing but that seems way too long.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 15, 2022)

There's a whole bunch of aborts I have to I pull off.


----------



## A.k.a (May 15, 2022)

You should usually get like 5-6g off each cake before they’re spent. Sometimes it’ll take one flush to hit that and sometimes it’ll be 5.


----------



## canndo (May 16, 2022)

This is what happens when you initiate with lots of light and then put it all in complete darkness


----------



## canndo (May 16, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I was reading your easy af tek and that's what I'm doing if I can get a Spore print. I wish I would have started this conversation earlier before I inoculated those brf jars. So I'm going to have to take these cakes that are almost colonized and try to shred them to bulk substrate in a shoebox or monotub. What do you suggest.



I think I'd fruit out what I have and begin again.


----------



## canndo (May 16, 2022)

9 inches of enriched compost as substrate, 2.5 inches casing with water crystals included.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 16, 2022)

canndo said:


> This is what happens when you initiate with lots of light and then put it all in complete darkness


Wow


canndo said:


> I think I'd fruit out what I have and begin again.


That's what I want to do. There's 6 jars I have inoculated. They've been colonizing for about 3 weeks and look almost fully colonized but I'm going to wait however long I have to for them to completely consolidate but they're already pulling away from the jars and I see moisture. What do you recommend doing with these new jars are you saying put those ones in the sgfc also after I take the other ones out and restart? I don't know much but Imo it would be better to shred them to a shoebox to make a bulk substrate from Coco and vermiculite and use the bucket Tech for the substrate. I would just need to know what's a good ratio for six half pint cakes and what size shoe box. Or if it's better I can build a monotub. Advice would be really appreciated I would like to get the most bang for my buck. You familiar with sporeworks and premium spores genetics? Thanks a lot man I'm sorry for bugging you with these newbie questions I've been trying to do the research but I have a lot going on and I feel like you would just be best to ask someone who knows what the hell they're doing.


----------



## canndo (May 16, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Wow
> 
> That's what I want to do. There's 6 jars I have inoculated. They've been colonizing for about 3 weeks and look almost fully colonized but I'm going to wait however long I have to for them to completely consolidate but they're already pulling away from the jars and I see moisture. What do you recommend doing with these new jars are you saying put those ones in the sgfc also after I take the other ones out and restart? I don't know much but Imo it would be better to shred them to a shoebox to make a bulk substrate from Coco and vermiculite and use the bucket Tech for the substrate. I would just need to know what's a good ratio for six half pint cakes and what size shoe box. Or if it's better I can build a monotub. Advice would be really appreciated I would like to get the most bang for my buck. You familiar with sporeworks and premium spores genetics? Thanks a lot man I'm sorry for bugging you with these newbie questions I've been trying to do the research but I have a lot going on and I feel like you would just be best to ask someone who knows what the hell they're doing.View attachment 5134307



The shredding into a substrate will help you learn a lot and likely give you a good yield.

I am unfamiliar with all those teks. I haven't grown these kinds of mushrooms for many years. Dry them and freeze them, store in darkness and a few lbs will last a life time. That is pretty much what I did. Genetics plays a Parr in appearance, speed to fruit and the like. But those were my own hybreds (yes, you can hybridize them by isolating a single spore from one side. 

The tek I posted was for first timers. If you shred and grow "bulk" you will no longer be a first timer.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 17, 2022)

canndo said:


> The shredding into a substrate will help you learn a lot and likely give you a good yield.
> 
> I am unfamiliar with all those teks. I haven't grown these kinds of mushrooms for many years. Dry them and freeze them, store in darkness and a few lbs will last a life time. That is pretty much what I did. Genetics plays a Parr in appearance, speed to fruit and the like. But those were my own hybreds (yes, you can hybridize them by isolating a single spore from one side.
> 
> The tek I posted was for first timers. If you shred and grow "bulk" you will no longer be a first timer.


Well I refuse to put them back in the sgfc so I will bucket tek some Coco and vermiculite and either shoebox or dub dub. What I would really like to do is grow a very large amount for myself at once so I can focus on my plants. I've experimented and taking .3 G a day with some breaks on the weekends works very well for me. My mood has drastically improved already.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 17, 2022)

So if anyone's done a shoebox I need some help figuring this out. I need to know for 6 half pint brf cakes what size shoe box Tupperware tub do I need? I'm also trying to find a good ratio of substrate Coco and vermiculite.


----------



## A.k.a (May 17, 2022)

I would do 2 shoeboxes if you have six cakes. 4 is a quart which is how much spawn usually goes into a shoebox, so 3 will be fine. Just don’t use a ton of coir, when you’re new it’s best to get things colonized asap. I would add 3 cakes and enough coir to make the sub 2 inches thick. Then level the surface, snap the lid on and forget it for two weeks.

verm isn’t super important, I haven’t noticed any difference since I stopped using it a while ago.


----------



## pahpah-cee (May 17, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I've been thoroughly researching LEDs and with these new Samsung diodes they all seem to be similar. I still have no idea what to buy what would it be the best bang for my buck I really like hlg I feel like they're the best and their American but expensive. I have 600 to spend any suggestions.


i love my HLG lights. But I’m pretty sure they’re all built in china and assembled in America or some BS. Don’t get me wrong quality is superb. I wouldn’t stress about Quantum board vs bar/strips. I would just focus on the PAR maps (from reliable sources, a lot of lying on these maps).

find a Light that have a par map that fits your specs. I don’t like how some bar lights require you to hang 8” away from the canopy. My hlg is 24” away during flowering.


----------



## pahpah-cee (May 17, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Yeah guys I have to admit I have no f****** idea what I'm doing with these mushrooms. I'm extremely busy but I have read as much as I can about the topic but you know just like growing cannabis practice makes perfect.
> Here's what I did I inoculated the jars they took about a month to fully colonize. On 4/18 I put them in the sgfc. Waited all the way till 5/2 and nothing. So l dunked them overnight and put them back in on 5/3. I've gotten a quarter off them so far. They're still on the fruiting chamber popping out of mushroom or two here and there. I mean these cakes are probably almost trash by now but I'm a try to junk them again and put them back in and see what happens worst thing that can happen is nothing. So yeah they've been in the fruiting chamber for a month now LOL I don't know what I'm doing but that seems way too long.


Just keep pushing them until another mold takes it over. It’s a great way to learn. With my monotubs I would get 3 harvests off them on average before I would toss them.

try to remove contaminated cakes from your house before they drop their spores.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 18, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> I would do 2 shoeboxes if you have six cakes. 4 is a quart which is how much spawn usually goes into a shoebox, so 3 will be fine. Just don’t use a ton of coir, when you’re new it’s best to get things colonized asap. I would add 3 cakes and enough coir to make the sub 2 inches thick. Then level the surface, snap the lid on and forget it for two weeks.
> 
> verm isn’t super important, I haven’t noticed any difference since I stopped using it a while ago.


Okay now once my substrate is colonized do I turn that shoebox into a monotub, put the same size tub on top and make a dub tub/ monotub, or take the substrate out of that shoe box and put it in a monotub? What would be the best route? I'm waiting for full colonization of the jars but should I wait the extra week for consolidation? I feel like once they pull away from the jars and you see that moisture on the jar it's consolidated. Will that substrate keep the rh% up or is spraying invoved in this also? I'm trying to see what people are doing nowadays it seems like a lot of the stuff I've been reading is really old and I don't know if things have changed as much as they have in the Cannabis world


----------



## A.k.a (May 18, 2022)

Yeah and mushroom cult is so new things change constantly. Even from two years ago the standard practices are totally different.

I’d let the cakes consolidate for a few days just to be sure. Once you mix them with the coir you won’t need to do anything hopefully. I would leave the lid on for about two weeks then either dubtub it or put a light near the side.

you Might need to give it a little mist every day or two once it’s colonized. If the coir hydration is dialed in it’ll automatically form water beads on top after the surface colonizes. If not then it’ll need a spray.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 19, 2022)

How does this sound? I have six half pint cakes Which equals 3 quarts. So I can do two six quart shoe boxes. Three cakes per box. I was thinking one and a half pints of Spawn 1 and 1/2 pints of coco and maybe a 1/2 pint of verm. Is that a good ratio or should I just leave the vermiculite out? So mix up the spawn and substrate together at a one-to-one ratio or until 2 in high in the Box? Maybe use the half a pint of vermiculite as the top casing? Or leave off the top casing? Just need to know these little things before I go to the store today. Oh and should I put a black garbage bag at the bottom of the shoe box like I've seen in videos or since it's such a small shoe box it doesn't matter? Sorry for all the questions and thank you for answering them


----------



## MoroccanRoll (May 19, 2022)

If i'm reading you right, you've got six half pints which equals 3 pints or a quart and a half. People use different ratios of spawn to substrate when spawning to bulk. 1:1, 1:2, 1:3 and even 1:4 will work. Higher ratios of spawn will likely colonize faster, will be more nutrient dense and should provide for a denser canopy.

3" depth is a good starting point for a first run.

Measure the length and width of your box in inches. Multipy length x width by 3" depth and divide by 57.75 to get total quarts of spawn + substrate.

I ran the calculations for you. Since you're going to net a little less than the full 1.5 quarts, I'd recommend going 1:1 in a single shoebox or 1:3 in two shoeboxes. Two shoeboxes may be a better bet for a first run. If you lose one, you still have a shot at harvesting the other.

I couldn't attach the spreadsheet so you 're going to have to trust me on the calculations. If you want, I'll try to send it to you directly. Then you can see how i calculated and you can use it for different size boxes/tubs.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 19, 2022)

MoroccanRoll said:


> If i'm reading you right, you've got six half pints which equals 3 pints or a quart and a half. People use different ratios of spawn to substrate when spawning to bulk. 1:1, 1:2, 1:3 and even 1:4 will work. Higher ratios of spawn will likely colonize faster, will be more nutrient dense and should provide for a denser canopy.
> 
> 3" depth is a good starting point for a first run.
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks alot! i have two 6 qt sterlite boxes with the handles that snap the lid on. One has a clear lid the other doesnt I don't know if that matters, also with the snap-on lids I dknt know if I can dub tub because it wouldn't be airtight because of the handles. Will these work? I'll probably try 1:3. Maybe spawn and Coco on one and spawn Coco and a little verm on the other?


----------



## MoroccanRoll (May 19, 2022)

Clear vs white lid will have little effect. Do your best to resist the temptation to open them before they're fully colonized. The only reason you would need to dub tub is if they grow taller than the tub and by that point, you'll be wanting some air exchange anyway. 

Same as growing weed, don't overthink it and be patient. Spawn to bulk then kick back and wait for the magic to happen.


----------



## Drop That Sound (May 20, 2022)

What you guys think of those pre sterilized substrate bags that have a self sealing injection port?


My ovies have slowed down and i'm itching to bust out the spore collection. Wood lover fungi are really slow, but awesome to watch.

I don't even have a pressure cooker or flow hood, and figured a few premade bags would be easy. That, or if I borrowed a cooker, I wonder If I could make a ton of those same bags for way cheaper. Then just store them away for whenever I want to innoculate one.


----------



## Drop That Sound (May 20, 2022)

I guess I am on to something.. It appears as though you can not only buy those bags, but put less substrate in (and pressure cook it in the bag!?), and grow them right in the bags. I'm liking the looks of this tek. I'll update when I look into it more and come up with plan.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I guess I am on to something.. It appears as though you can not only buy those bags, but put less substrate in (and pressure cook it in the bag!?), and grow them right in the bags. I'm liking the looks of this tek. I'll update when I look into it more and come up with plan.
> 
> View attachment 5136071
> 
> ...


Hmm.. that's nice to know. I've actually been looking at those bags and haven't bought them because I didn't think you could sterilize them yourself and I didn't trust that they were sterile. But now I know that I can pressure cook the bags I may try them out when I get some more spores.


----------



## Drop That Sound (May 20, 2022)

They might just be regular food pressure cooker bags? Not sure, but that pic did come up in a random image search 4 mushroom grow bags. Either way, you could transfer over i'm sure. 

Probably doubles or more the amount your doing at once, because you can stuff the bags in like that. Seems like more could fit than jars with the wasted gaps.

Looks to be some kind of protective foil heat shield layer, or something going around it.. 

Probably nuke the bags for 5 seconds or boil them to kill off anything. Need a vacuum sealer too, i'm guessing.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 20, 2022)

Should I dunk the cakes overnight before shredding them to bulk? Probably should to add more moisture huh? I'm wondering if I need to use a garbage bag inside and cut right above the substrate, or just tape the bottom off from the outside, or neither since it's only gonna be a few inches thick and doesn't matter if it pins on the sides. I also see that some people case the top in leftover substrate and some don't, and some wait to case for a little while. I read way too.much on shroomery and didn't look at dates So i have this info in my head that could be new or 20 years old. That's kinda why I asked if pepple wanted to bs about it so I could see what's goin on nowadays. So thanks.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 21, 2022)

From the side they look almost done. All the verm you see trickled down from the top.

Now on the bottom I can still see a little uncolonized brf. Even though I'm shredding them I should still be safe and wait for full consolidation huh? They were inoculated exactly a month ago today.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 21, 2022)

Love the way healthy spider webby ropey mycelium looks. Fascinating.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 21, 2022)

The cakes seemed pretty dry when inoculated. I'm sure they'll need a dunk before shredding. I don't want my shoebox to dry out. I think a big reason I didn't get much out of the sgfc is because my cakes got pretty dry and were turning blue after a little while. Still need to know if I need to put a garbage bag liner in the bottom of the shoe box. Sorry for all the questions I just want to get everything right to a T so I know if there's failure I did something wrong. Thanks a lot I appreciate your guys's time, patience, and knowledge!


----------



## A.k.a (May 21, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> View attachment 5136611
> From the side they look almost done. All the verm you see trickled down from the top.
> View attachment 5136612
> Now on the bottom I can still see a little uncolonized brf. Even though I'm shredding them I should still be safe and wait for full consolidation huh? They were inoculated exactly a month ago today.


I would use the middle two and the bottom left one together in one tub, and the other three in a second one. The other three jars look a little sketchy to me, especially the one with what looks like knots forming but some uncolonized areas still.


----------



## MoroccanRoll (May 21, 2022)

don't nee


7L!fTeD24 said:


> Should I dunk the cakes overnight before shredding them to bulk? Probably should to add more moisture huh? I'm wondering if I need to use a garbage bag inside and cut right above the substrate, or just tape the bottom off from the outside, or neither since it's only gonna be a few inches thick and doesn't matter if it pins on the sides. I also see that some people case the top in leftover substrate and some don't, and some wait to case for a little while. I read way too.much on shroomery and didn't look at dates So i have this info in my head that could be new or 20 years old. That's kinda why I asked if pepple wanted to bs about it so I could see what's goin on nowadays. So thanks.



no need to dunk your cakes. getting your substrate to field capacity is the next critical part of the process. check philly golden teacher on youtube. follow his bucket tek. if your substrate comes out too wet, just squeeze it out - a handful at a time.
people like to use a garbage bag inside the tub to reduce side pins and so when the colonized substrate shrinks, it pulls away from the tub cleanly. not 100% necessary, but it's helpful down the road on subsequent flushes. 
case or no case - whatever. if you don't get contamination, you'll get mushrooms either way.
another good source is r/unclebens on reddit. they have a four part "instruction manual" that is pretty foolproof if you keep your stuff clean. works just as well for spawn to bulk with grain spawn as it does with prepackaged brown rice.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 21, 2022)

Thank you sirs.


----------



## canndo (May 22, 2022)

You have a chance to get a true monoculture. You should take it. The entire process becomes far stronger that way.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 24, 2022)

I'm about to bucket tek this Coco and vermiculite. I have six 1/2 pint brf cakes and two 6 quart shoeboxes. So 3 cakes per box.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 24, 2022)

MoroccanRoll said:


> don't nee
> 
> 
> no need to dunk your cakes. getting your substrate to field capacity is the next critical part of the process. check philly golden teacher on youtube. follow his bucket tek. if your substrate comes out too wet, just squeeze it out - a handful at a time.
> ...


So I got a box of 10 x 250g bricks of coco. I watched the video, still tryin to figure out how much Coco and Vermiculite I need to bucket tek. He says use 5x the amount of water to substrate.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 24, 2022)

Substrates pasteurizing right now. To keep everything as sterile as I can I'm going to do this inside my SAB. 2 Shoe boxes are made up with the garbage bags I'll take pics when I have it mixed up and ready to go in the closet for two weeks.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 24, 2022)

I just followed Philly teachers bucket Tek even though it's probably going to be way too much substrate I just wanted to make sure I got the Field capacity right. I'll just do a casing layer on top with the extra.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (May 25, 2022)

3 jars a box. Field capacity came out perfect. Mixed it up made it a few inches thick with a light casing layer on top, put the lids on, put them in a trash bag, and put them in the closet. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2022)

fingers crossed. good luck


----------



## canndo (May 26, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I just followed Philly teachers bucket Tek even though it's probably going to be way too much substrate I just wanted to make sure I got the Field capacity right. I'll just do a casing layer on top with the extra.



No, you must use very low to no nutrient casing.

However, coir is middle road nutrient. You won't do real well unless it is supplemented or you use plenty of rich spawn.

But mostly, don't use large amounts of coir for casing. The point of casing is to signal the mycelium that it has reached the extent of available nutrients, to store water, to act as an anchor for the fruit, to harbor beneficial organisms and to offer irregularities upon which to form primordia.

And the casing layer shoukd be placed after colonization


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Thundercat (Jun 16, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> View attachment 5150228


nice looking mushy!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 16, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> nice looking mushy!


It's a strange coincidence that it looks exactly like a dick and is a reproductive organ. Are we 
Highly evolved mushrooms?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 16, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> It's a strange coincidence that it looks exactly like a dick and is a reproductive organ. Are we
> Highly evolved mushrooms?


you should look into the “stoned ape” theory .


----------



## HydoDan (Jun 16, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> you should look into the “stoned ape” theory .


"Fantastic Fungi" on Netflix is a must watch!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 16, 2022)

HydoDan said:


> "Fantastic Fungi" on Netflix is a must watch!


Love it, probably watched it 10x.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 16, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> you should look into the “stoned ape” theory .


I've thought about it alot. There's alot of reasons why it makes sense.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 21, 2022)

Remember those shoeboxes we were talking about? Unlike the pf tek all I did was let them sit. As soon as they almost reached the lid I put a dub tub on top.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 21, 2022)

I've been reading up on it. Don't know what would be better misting until it's absorbed enough water or water it. Also should I use distilled or tap. A Lil chlorine won't hurt right?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jun 22, 2022)

I would buy a cheap ultrasonic pond fogger, and set it in a cup of water. Then put the cup somewhere inside the tub, and let it fog out all the substrate with all the super micron sized mist particles.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 22, 2022)

1st flush!! Minus a few big ones


Drop That Sound said:


> I would buy a cheap ultrasonic pond fogger, and set it in a cup of water. Then put the cup somewhere inside the tub, and let it fog out all the substrate with all the super micron sized mist particles.
> 
> View attachment 5153079View attachment 5153082


You're right I really should invest in something like that. Probably even cheaper than the reptile tank fogger. I can see how the fog would perfectly Mist any kind of tub I have. I'm probably gonna just Mist a few times so the sub absorbs the water drops and repeat a couple times. Already misted once but I have pins coming in.


----------



## canndo (Jun 23, 2022)

Your substrate is fully colonized, it won't absorb much moisture


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 24, 2022)

So how would I go about getting a 2nd flush? Spray, dunk, or neither but just keep the fruiting conditions the same?


----------



## Dreypa (Jun 24, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> So how would I go about getting a 2nd flush? Spray, dunk, or neither but just keep the fruiting conditions the same?


Depends how much moisture is left in the block. Dunk it for a few hours is usually my go to.


----------



## A.k.a (Jun 24, 2022)

I would just keep it as is for now. The first flush wasn’t huge so it should have plenty of water left in the sub.

for adding more water the best method is probably to pour enough into the tub to make like 3/4 inch of water so it absorbs through the bottom. Then drain it after 20 mins.


----------



## canndo (Jun 25, 2022)

I have taken plugs of colonized substrate that have yielded one flush, weighed them, "dunked" them for a number of hours and weighed them again. There was little difference. There may well be an effect ffrom soaking in water but moisture is likely not a part of that.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 27, 2022)

So I wanna do another shoebox. I have 1 syringe left. I wanna do wbs or something similar. What do you guys think? I've watched some videos on how to pour boiling water into it, rinse it off really well, then pressure cook it.i don't know if all that's needed but I'd like it as sterile as possible. Just wondering how to inoculate and then how to spawn it to bulk in a shoebox? Also how to prep the bulk sub? Do I even need to spawn it to more sub? I've been looking around and seen so many teks. I figured I'd get straight to the point and ask you guys for the most recent info. I have brf, coir, and very but I've been told grain jars work better. So I tried pf tek and barely got anything, next brf jars went in the shoeboxes and are doing OK got around a half each so far I think, I been eatin em LOL. Any help trying to figure this out will be much appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 27, 2022)

My pc is a insta pot so quart jars won't fit. Pint jars will fit. What are my options?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 28, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I guess I am on to something.. It appears as though you can not only buy those bags, but put less substrate in (and pressure cook it in the bag!?), and grow them right in the bags. I'm liking the looks of this tek. I'll update when I look into it more and come up with plan.
> 
> View attachment 5136071
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if buying one of these preloaded grain bags is better. All I would have to do is pc it and inoculate.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 28, 2022)

I wanna try grain instead of brf, just trying to figure out how to make the jars because my pc only fits pints and half pints. I was thinking of just doing the pint jars with a hole in the middle of the lid to breath and inoculate. And how to inoculate? The brf jars had a layer if verm on top.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 28, 2022)

I’ve done WBS in jars and it went pretty well. There is a link to my journal in the bottom of this post and the beginning has some of my early mushroom growing adventures.

If I remember correctly I washed the seed well and then boiled it for like 10 minutes and then spread it out on a screen to dry some. After it was dry enough it went into widemouth jars with a couple tbsp of verm at the bottom to catch any extra moisture. Only full the jar about 2/3 full. Then the lids went on and they got pressure cooked. Check my journal though because I know it has more detail then this, and should have pictures.

these days I usually use wheat, but I’ve done rye, and Milo at times based on availability. It gets soaked over night, then rinsed well and boiled for 8-10 minutes depending on the grain. Then it gets screen dried and scooped into jars and pressure cooked.

To innoculate I crack the jar slightly open in front of a flow hood and shoot about 2 cc of spores per quart of grain. Or more often I use pieces of colonized agar plates to drop in the jars.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 28, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> I’ve done WBS in jars and it went pretty well. There is a link to my journal in the bottom of this post and the beginning has some of my early mushroom growing adventures.
> 
> If I remember correctly I washed the seed well and then boiled it for like 10 minutes and then spread it out on a screen to dry some. After it was dry enough it went into widemouth jars with a couple tbsp of verm at the bottom to catch any extra moisture. Only full the jar about 2/3 full. Then the lids went on and they got pressure cooked. Check my journal though because I know it has more detail then this, and should have pictures.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm wondering how to inoculate. Can I inoculate by cracking the lid in a Sab? If not I'd have to put some kind of hole in the lid for inoculation and gas exchange. Man this is irritating trying to figure out a way to make this work and I know that it's so easy I'm going to check out your Journal thanks a lot.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 28, 2022)

I don't know if this is a stupid question but can I do the grain just like the brf. Can I do half pint jars of grain with the inoculation holes and sterilize in my instapot PC? Also could I use the dry layer of Verm on top of the grain? It would be cool if I could do it this way because I'm Familiar with it from the last time.


----------



## canndo (Jun 28, 2022)

I suggest you read the sticky growing .ushrooms the easy way. It has a section on innoculation.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 28, 2022)

canndo said:


> I suggest you read the sticky growing .ushrooms the easy way. It has a section on innoculation.


Will do


----------



## HydoDan (Jun 28, 2022)

Have you checked out Broke Boi or Uncle Bens tek?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 28, 2022)

HydoDan said:


> Have you checked out Broke Boi or Uncle Bens tek?


Yup.


----------



## A.k.a (Jun 28, 2022)

With grain jars you need to make holes in the lid and some kind of filter like poly fill or tyvek. Then there’s no need for the verm layer, which acts as basically a crude barrier to keep any potential contam off the nutritional brf cake.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jun 28, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I'm wondering if buying one of these preloaded grain bags is better. All I would have to do is pc it and inoculate.



Don't the preloaded bags come pre-pasteurized? Just noc it and wait right?!

I wanna buy some too, lemme know if you find a good deal, and go that route.

I don't have a big PC either, and rather use plastic bags of some kind instead of jars, so I could stuff it full. They make sealed oven bags to cook roast beefs in so I don't see why they wouldn't hold up for sterilizing substrates at high temps..

I'm too busy with other projects to do the work right now anyway, but i could probably handle a pre loaded grain bag that is all ready to go, and have plenty of spore syringes and tubs\plastic bags  to grow in.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jun 28, 2022)

I only got 5 mushrooms from my ovoids flush.. I was way to late getting it going, and wood lover varieties take a lot of time and patience.

Then, the mycelium started ripping into the new woodchips\cardboard, and even cannibalized all the new pins that were shooting up. Thought I was gonna have 20 in the new flush. 

It literally ate itself, and been spreading through the tub like crazy.

I could probably freeze it for a few days and trick them into fruiting right in the tub again, but it's looking like by next spring I'll have a solid patch transplanted in the yard somewhere instead.


----------



## HydoDan (Jun 28, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Don't the preloaded bags come pre-pasteurized? Just noc it and wait right?!
> 
> I wanna buy some too, lemme know if you find a good deal, and go that route.
> 
> ...


Etsy has pretty good prices..


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 29, 2022)

2nd flush. Seems like I get a few that do really well and then the rest stall. There's like 20 pins but only 2 grew.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 29, 2022)

I'll be starting a variety of different shoeboxes using a couple different subs to see what i like best but mostly wbs, rye berries, popcorn, maybe another brf. Can't wait.


----------



## A.k.a (Jun 29, 2022)

it’s normal to get a bunch of aborts. Usually you won’t notice them til after you harvest. You’ll learn to spot them pretty quick though, usually any pins with a fuzzball at the base or with smaller darker caps have died.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 29, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> it’s normal to get a bunch of aborts. Usually you won’t notice them til after you harvest. You’ll learn to spot them pretty quick though, usually any pins with a fuzzball at the base or with smaller darker caps have died.


You know what, I've realized just that. The aborts all seem to get a fuzball, darker pins sometimes with a little point on top, look dry and I figure if a pin doesn't grow overnight it's gonna abort. It's like the bigger mushrooms are using the moisture up so the smaller ones abort.


----------



## ZoomiesCa (Jun 30, 2022)

I hope your shrooms are growing well. How was it? Were you able to get some out of it? Like what others suggest, you can try checking shroomery. There are a lot of dedicated shroom growers there.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jun 30, 2022)

Does anybody recommend using some of the pre made jar lids on Amazon with the filters and injection ports? Also has anybody used the pre made and sterilized grain spawn bags? I'd use those but again it would have to be small enough to fit in this instapot.ill get a pc soon.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 1, 2022)

Pre made bags can be great. I’d probably get more then one in case you have any failures.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 1, 2022)

for now I'm going to have to use pint jars in the small pc and I'll just do a bunch of them and then spawn them to shoeboxes. I'll get some tyvek, silicon, polyfil, micropore tape and make my own lids and see what works best. I feel so limited now I want to do grain jars but can't do quarts because of the small pc. Need one now. Hopefully find one this weekend.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 1, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> Pre made bags can be great. I’d probably get more then one in case you have any failures.


Hooooo!

Are the pre-made bags with just grains the best? I'm guessing so, as you could just mix more substrates in later, right?

Or better to get the blended mixes? Some have straw and compost, etc.

I see 3 or so different types of self healing ports on the bags, from different suppliers too.

I want to get a few pre sterilized grain bags, and also just the bags for later..

Thanks!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Hooooo!
> 
> Are the pre-made bags with just grains the best? I'm guessing so, as you could just mix more substrates in later, right?
> 
> ...


Yeah I definitely want to try these bags out too once I can get a bigger PC to sterilize them. I wonder if they have mini ones?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 1, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> Pre made bags can be great. I’d probably get more then one in case you have any failures.


Do you know of any of the bags that will fit in my insta pot


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 1, 2022)

I've gotten spores from sporeworks before and there's usually a huge black blob of them inside but I just got one and you can barely see any does this mean that there's a lot less spores in there?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 1, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Do you know of any of the bags that will fit in my insta pot


the grain bags come in lots of sizes. The pre made ones are already sterile so you don’t have to PC them.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 1, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I've gotten spores from sporeworks before and there's usually a huge black blob of them inside but I just got one and you can barely see any does this mean that there's a lot less spores in there?


It shouldn’t matter. Spores are microscopic so there should still be plenty even in a light syringe.


----------



## Flork (Jul 2, 2022)

Great thread!! Can't believe I just now saw this. Been wanting to grow some and have been reading so much at another forum but didn't want to join it.

Last week I ordered some pre poured agar dishes and spore swabs as well as some pf tek jars, a 3 grain filled jar and a spore syringe. Also a LC kit.

Haven't gotten everything yet so I'll be watching and reading this whole thread when I have time.
I apologize for not knowing all the specific jargon used in this hobby. I don't know what I'm doing yet.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 2, 2022)

Flork said:


> Great thread!! Can't believe I just now saw this. Been wanting to grow some and have been reading so much at another forum but didn't want to join it.
> 
> Last week I ordered some pre poured agar dishes and spore swabs as well as some pf tek jars, a 3 grain filled jar and a spore syringe. Also a LC kit.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what I'm doing yet either bud. But with some direction of others I've been learning a thing or 2 and had a little success. That's pretty much what I'm doing, getting a bunch of supplies and spores to practice with together. Nothings better than hands on experience. Still learn something where I fail at.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 3, 2022)

Woke up to a Pin sets in tubs I thought to be dead. What now seems kinda dry. Spray?


----------



## canndo (Jul 3, 2022)

Sure, but not so much that it puddles anywhere. Watch for cracking, that will tell you if it is too dry but you can use a hygrometer suspended over the bed.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 5, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


>


Nice. I like those bags I'm going to have to pick up a bunch of those. I've watched some of these videos and they seem very easy.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 5, 2022)

What I'm gonna do is stock up on a shit ton of spores and supplies and try everything Lol. No better way to learn than trial and error. Gonna fuck with skeleton crew spores. Great strains, prices, and customer support, and got here in days.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 5, 2022)

Trying out his gt, pe, pf leucistic f1, Ecuador, and true albino teacher(wombat).


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm gonna go ahead and try inoculating like 10-12 bags of uncle bens rice (with one 10ml syringe). I'm thinking lazy.. more than poor boy style tek, lol. Then pasteurize some coco and mix up a substrate (not sure if I should include any additives, as the rice seems to be enough?), and spawn it all to bulk in shoe box tubs.

Try to push it a bit, and go for 5-6 shoe tubs from the 10+ bags. Or maybe one or 2 bigger plastic mono tub style totes?

Seems way to easy!

The only thing i'm gonna get off etsy for now is the unicorn style bags for later, and maybe an agar dish (free dish from some suppliers), so I can clone to it, and not have to replace so many syringes, or much of anything yet.

I just can't justify buying pre made bags, even though I know the effort that go's into them, and that they are probably worth it. Rather make them myself after watching the above vid now. Rye grains are just over a dollar or so a pound at the food co op nearby. I'm sure i'll come up with my own new teks someday too, and new ways to do everything.

Probably build my own 55 gallon drum substrate steamer, and all that jazz. Sounds dangerous 

Also, I'm gonna start collecting parts now to build a decent sized laminar hepa flow hood, out of a filter and fan, before I really start investing much time or effort into mycology.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 6, 2022)

Hey can u guys give me some advice on a pressure cooker? I want a smaller one but big enough to hold quart jars.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 6, 2022)

I just dropped 200 at nectar for the gods on nutrients to finish my plants off so I'm on a budget this week. So I'm looking for the cheapest option for a pc, but it has to fit quart jars and reach 15 psi. I was gonna just go ahead and buy one new on Amazon but found a variety on marketplace for cheaper


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 6, 2022)

Im grabbing some of these injection ports and filters. I've heard these are the best lately. They just stick right on top of the holes in your jar lids


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 6, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I just dropped 200 at nectar for the gods on nutrients to finish my plants off so I'm on a budget this week. So I'm looking for the cheapest option for a pc, but it has to fit quart jars and reach 15 psi. I was gonna just go ahead and buy one new on Amazon but found a variety on marketplace for cheaper


How many quarts do you want to pc at a time? I use a instapot. I know yours doesn't fit quarts, but mine fits 3 at a time. That might be your cheapest option.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 6, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> How many quarts do you want to pc at a time? I use a instapot. I know yours doesn't fit quarts, but mine fits 3 at a time. That might be your cheapest option.


Doesn't really matter just has to be tall enough. I'd if it only fit a couple. I'm spawnig to bulk in shoeboxes so I wonder if I can just do pints after I make up the lids with those ports and filters. Maybe just fill up pint jars 3/4 to the top, put whatever sub I'm using in, then attach my pre made jar lids, cover in foil, then use the instapot for now.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 6, 2022)

I used a presto pressure cooker from Walmart for a few years. I can’t remember what brand I use now.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 7, 2022)

Man I swear these same old 2 shoeboxes keep popping out some big ones outta nowhere. Got about an oz(wet) last night and today from 1 box and a whole bunch of pins coming in on the other. I swearbtheyve been sitting here for it seems like a couple months.lol


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 7, 2022)

Man I swear these same old 2 shoeboxes keep popping out some big ones outta nowhere. Got about an oz(wet) last night and today from 1 box and a whole bunch of pins coming in on the other. I swear theyve been sitting here for it seems like a couple months.lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2022)

That’s part of what makes them magic!


----------



## Billytheluther (Jul 7, 2022)

How does uncle ben bags compare to pf tek


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 8, 2022)

Suggestions on what bag of rye to buy. What's cheap.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 9, 2022)

The slower tub just popped out I swear about 50 pins, hopefully alotvof them make it.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 11, 2022)

38 jars nocked. P.E., T.A.T., PF Leucistic F1, Ecuador, and GT. Tons of fun.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 11, 2022)

ThAt will keep you busy for a minute .


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 11, 2022)

I did some shrooms a couple of nights ago for the first time in like 20 years. I only ate a gram, but I was full blown tripping for a bunch of hours. Now I want to grow them. I'm going to have to read this entire thread.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I did some shrooms a couple of nights ago for the first time in like 20 years. I only ate a gram, but I was full blown tripping for a bunch of hours. Now I want to grow them. I'm going to have to read this entire thread.


Yeah there's some guys on this thread who know what they're doing


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 11, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> ThAt will keep you busy for a minute .


Yessir!!! I have some brf jars going but made some modified lids with filters and ships and now moved on to birdseed, mostly Millet and milo.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 11, 2022)

Skittish is why I immediately moved on to birdseed. So when I inoculated my brf jars I could still see a whole bunch of spores in the syringe, so I hurried it up opened up a new bottle of distilled water and sucked up 10 cc's and it looked like a brand new spores syringe full of spores still. I hurried up and pc'd a couple jars of bird seed then took the syringe with the leftovers in it and just opened up the jar lid squirted it in and closed it up. Poked a little circle of holes in the lid with a thumbtack and put micropore tape over it for a filter. Now I'm not saying that this is going to work out because it could very well get contaminated but I definitely saw how much faster bird seed colonizes than brf.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I did some shrooms a couple of nights ago for the first time in like 20 years. I only ate a gram, but I was full blown tripping for a bunch of hours. Now I want to grow them. I'm going to have to read this entire thread.


Go for it it's fun and much easier than growing cannabis. A little bit of work in the beginning and then just a lot of patience.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 11, 2022)

Shoeboxes came to a halt. Maybe I'll get some goin soon. Till next time!!!


----------



## Billytheluther (Jul 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I did some shrooms a couple of nights ago for the first time in like 20 years. I only ate a gram, but I was full blown tripping for a bunch of hours. Now I want to grow them. I'm going to have to read this entire thread.


Check out the Lets Grow Mushrooms videos with roger rabbit.
If you google and find the page i thinck its like 5 bucks for a couple of informative videos that are well worth the price.
It teaches you about everything you need to know in a couple of videos.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 12, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Check out the Lets Grow Mushrooms videos with roger rabbit.
> If you google and find the page i thinck its like 5 bucks for a couple of informative videos that are well worth the price.
> It teaches you about everything you need to know in a couple of videos.


RR knows his shit fasho. Don't over complicate it. I did and I think most people do at 1st. To all about sterilization and inoculation at 1st and once that's done right its just patience.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 12, 2022)

For some reason my aborts changed their mind after a couple days and started to grow Lol.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 12, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I did some shrooms a couple of nights ago for the first time in like 20 years. I only ate a gram, but I was full blown tripping for a bunch of hours. Now I want to grow them. I'm going to have to read this entire thread.


If you're thinking about trying it out check out Skeleton crew spores. They have a nice variety for a nice price and great customer service. Also I wouldn't try pf tek. I see no point.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Jul 15, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Thanks I was thinking that same exact thing about the tinfoil. I just made it like that because I saw someone do it online with the lids from the jars. I also don't trip. I tried a few times times probably a decade ago and it really wasn't my thing I don't know if it was the environment but I didn't have many good experiences on it honestly. So if I was to even try psilocybin again it would be in extreme moderation.


set em on a cake cooling rack,(would allow air to the bottom of the cake in chamber) from the wifes stockpile of cookin'toys


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Jul 15, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> View attachment 5163424


cool


----------



## Flork (Jul 15, 2022)

B+ on agar inoculated 5 days ago using oven tek instead of SAB. Edges wrapped with parafilm. 8 dishes, just looking for a good sample to transfer to agar again then to grain.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 15, 2022)

6 strains goin, gonna start a few others. Doing all wbs jars now that I can make the lids.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 15, 2022)

I wonder if you could just go thrift store shopping, and buy up every old stove top pressure cooker you could find (like 20 of them, for a few dollars a piece), and then hook them all up to one steam boiler. I'm sure that could be reverse engineered from something, or made on a budget too.

Like, tap into the lids and add a line going to each one, to pump in the steam to all of them at the same time. 

Sounds more reasonable to me, instead of paying 1000's of dollars for a large commercial unit with a single huge pressure tank, or trying to engineer one that won't blow up.

Then you could cook 20 times the amount you could with just one regular sized PC, without breaking the bank to do it, granted you have space to hook it all up.


----------



## canndo (Jul 16, 2022)

Pressure is key. Steam by itself is not enough for sterilization. 15 lbs or more. That's 250 degrees f.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm just gonna buy a pc. Been having to spend money on some other things. I just spent almost 800 on lights for this grow also I have 5 plants in flower that I'm heavily feeding and I'm using nectar for the gods whole line along with all the microbes and teas and its been a money pit I spent 200$ to replenish some bottles this week. So I'm hoping I can afford a pc this week. I'm using this power pressure cooker xl, I guess it gets to 15 psi but doesn't hold it, which if you wanna be technical, no it's not 100% sterilization. I don't know I just set it on canning/preserving and set it on well/wild and it heats up for 30 min then sets for 2 hours and runs for 2 hours. Right when it's done I let all the steam out so the jars don't get condensation on them and either put them in a sealed tub to cool or just leave them in the pc. So far I've had success with the jars colonizing. I failed at pf tek. But I successfully have been pulling a shit ton of funguys out of these shoeboxes. I started the shoe boxes on May 25th and they're still growing. They alternate back and forth I just picked one shoe box and now another one's pinning


----------



## canndo (Jul 16, 2022)

I bought a used cooker somewhere. I never really inspected it or refurbished it. Six months or so after I had been using it, my wife was on her way into the kitchen when it blew up. Specifically, the emergency release plug gave way. It could have seriously scalded her
There was a layer of water all over the ceiling and floor. I swear it looked like far more water than I put in it.

Point is... maintain your pot
Switch out the gaskets and such every year or two. Given that one can weaken a unit by running it dry or dropping it, I would never again get a used one where I don't know what has happened to it.

I have five of them of various sizes and uses. Pressire cooking is the ONLY way one should cook artichokes


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 16, 2022)

__





Kit







kit.co
















There's all kinds of 55 gallon barrel steamer kits out there to put together. Companies that carry all the parts too.

They aren't using real pressure though, which is why i was thinking about using multiple pressure pots instead, the ones with the weights that sit on the lid. I could rig something up where I put in heating coils into each one, instead of trying to pump in steam.. Anyway..

Apparently you can steam the substrate without pressure, in huge bulk quantities, and many farms are doing it?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## canndo (Jul 16, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I'm just gonna buy a pc. Been having to spend money on some other things. I just spent almost 800 on lights for this grow also I have 5 plants in flower that I'm heavily feeding and I'm using nectar for the gods whole line along with all the microbes and teas and its been a money pit I spent 200$ to replenish some bottles this week. So I'm hoping I can afford a pc this week. I'm using this power pressure cooker xl, I guess it gets to 15 psi but doesn't hold it, which if you wanna be technical, no it's not 100% sterilization. I don't know I just set it on canning/preserving and set it on well/wild and it heats up for 30 min then sets for 2 hours and runs for 2 hours. Right when it's done I let all the steam out so the jars don't get condensation on them and either put them in a sealed tub to cool or just leave them in the pc. So far I've had success with the jars colonizing. I failed at pf tek. But I successfully have been pulling a shit ton of funguys out of these shoeboxes. I started the shoe boxes on May 25th and they're still growing. They alternate back and forth I just picked one shoe box and now another one's pinningView attachment 5164433



Case.


----------



## canndo (Jul 16, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is steam pasteurization. Most farms do that, it's the only way to treat large scale compost operations.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 18, 2022)

canndo said:


> I bought a used cooker somewhere. I never really inspected it or refurbished it. Six months or so after I had been using it, my wife was on her way into the kitchen when it blew up. Specifically, the emergency release plug gave way. It could have seriously scalded her
> There was a layer of water all over the ceiling and floor. I swear it looked like far more water than I put in it.
> 
> Point is... maintain your pot
> ...


Ya I'm gonna just get a new one. I figure if I take care of it I'll have it forever.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 18, 2022)

Gonna get a little reptile tank fogger to mess around with.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 18, 2022)

My old lady wanted me to take a stab at growing some mushrooms for her birthday and I’m pretty hooked on the whole process. A few months back, I picked up Jack Frost and started a few grain bags and a few brf cakes (I wanted to build a little sgfc just to see the process play out)

Here’s some shots from the two tubs.

I’m pretty sure both got a little too dry at one point; but I’d love any advice if anyone sees anything obvious.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 19, 2022)

Blueberry bref said:


> My old lady wanted me to take a stab at growing some mushrooms for her birthday and I’m pretty hooked on the whole process. A few months back, I picked up Jack Frost and started a few grain bags and a few brf cakes (I wanted to build a little sgfc just to see the process play out)
> 
> Here’s some shots from the two tubs.View attachment 5165822View attachment 5165823View attachment 5165824View attachment 5165832
> 
> I’m pretty sure both got a little too dry at one point; but I’d love any advice if anyone sees anything obvious.


That's so strange u said that. I Literally got jack frost spores yesterday. Along with Natalensis and APEU. Heard the jack frosts are strong and move fast. Looks good to me. In my short experience the sub has turned bluish when dry and the pins stall turn dark and die. Why do you say it's dry? I see the moisture droplets on there. I failed miserably with a sgfc. Spawning to shoeboxes now.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 19, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> That's so strange u said that. I Literally got jack frost spores yesterday. Along with Natalensis and APEU. Heard the jack frosts are strong and move fast. Looks good to me. In my short experience the sub has turned bluish when dry and the pins stall turn dark and die. Why do you say it's dry? I see the moisture droplets on there. I failed miserably with a sgfc. Spawning to shoeboxes now.


One of the tubs had formed lakes of, I guess, enzymes/myc piss through the middle of it while spawning and it freaked me out a bit. I brought the moisture down for a week before I realized that I was bugging and I’ve been working on keeping the water content right ever since. You can see some of the yellow patches in that second pic where the tub was starting to stress some. Or I was stressing the whole time and it was fine.

I had to put a seedling mat under the sgfc to get it working right but it’s at least moving for me, I kind of doubt I’ll ever use it again though, will probably pass it off to a friend that wants to learn and just replace it with another tub.


----------



## canndo (Jul 19, 2022)

Free water is NOT fine. It can weaken the mycelium calling on trich
The yellow metabolites are also fine fare for contamination that will quickly spread
You are also prone to bacterial contamination.

The standing puddles are from excess spraying, high temperatures or condensate.

Consider sterilizing some paper towels and blotting the water off. If your environment is clean enough a free fan will help, otherwise all it will do is push more offending spores into the soup.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 19, 2022)

canndo said:


> The standing puddles are from excess spraying, high temperatures or condensate.


 Yeah, we are struggling to keep the house in the 70s at this point and it’s not looking cooler anytime in the future. After I started digging for the cause, I ultimately chalked it up to the heat. I had the tubs sitting in a dark corner near a window that had been getting hotter than I expected during the day, like the blinds in the window are getting soft and warping hot.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 20, 2022)

Blueberry bref said:


> Yeah, we are struggling to keep the house in the 70s at this point and it’s not looking cooler anytime in the future. After I started digging for the cause, I ultimately chalked it up to the heat. I had the tubs sitting in a dark corner near a window that had been getting hotter than I expected during the day, like the blinds in the window are getting soft and warping hot.


I had some yellow on my tubsbin the beginning and it comes and goes. Idk same tubs still harvesting. I noticed now later in the game that I'm getting a bunch of pins but then only about five giant mushrooms will grow


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 20, 2022)

Pulled this out of the tub this morning, minus 1 the size of the one in the middle I just ate. I also noticed now in these tubs later on later flushes they've been more potent and are completely full of blue inside

This was the 1st flush. For some reason there's been about 5 flushes and I just spray after I pick em all. Once a onset comes in I don't spray anymore and if it's getting dry I side water a little.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 21, 2022)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 5166907View attachment 5166908


Looks perfect to me. What did you use for substrate?


----------



## canndo (Jul 21, 2022)

You can easily get three times your yield and likely accelerate fruiting by casing. Try 3 parts sifted peat, .5 parts gypsum 10 parts med or coarse vermiculite.

Adjust your pH to 7 to 8, field saturation and then pasturize at 160 to 180 for several hours.

Looks like you have stroma on the top.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 23, 2022)

canndo said:


> You can easily get three times your yield and likely accelerate fruiting by casing. Try 3 parts sifted peat, .5 parts gypsum 10 parts med or coarse vermiculite.
> 
> Adjust your pH to 7 to 8, field saturation and then pasturize at 160 to 180 for several hours.
> 
> Looks like you have stroma on the top.


Is stroma like overlay. That hard white stuff on top of sub?


----------



## canndo (Jul 23, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Is stroma like overlay. That hard white stuff on top of sub?


It is


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 26, 2022)

Shoeboxes all lookin good but this particular shoebox was an experiment, I don't know if you guys remember but I inoculated a bunch of brf jars with a gt syringe. Well I noticed a ton a spores left over in it after I emptied the syringe. So i sucked up 10cc of distilled water and saw tons of spores in it, wanted to try wbs but didn't have ships so all I did was open the lid on the wbs jars and squirted it in. Jars colonized quick with no visible contams and the 2 shoeboxes look like this one. I have 6 shoeboxes in this stage now and a bunch more strains colinizing.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 26, 2022)

One question? So when I make my shoe boxes and I have the lid on waiting a lot of condensation Builds on the lid and then we'll drip down onto the substrate. When I see all that condensation should I just take the lid off and flick the condensation off so it doesn't fall on my sub? Thanks guys


----------



## canndo (Jul 26, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Shoeboxes all lookin good but this particular shoebox was an experiment, I don't know if you guys remember but I inoculated a bunch of brf jars with a gt syringe. Well I noticed a ton a spores left over in it after I emptied the syringe. So i sucked up 10cc of distilled water and saw tons of spores in it, wanted to try wbs but didn't have ships so all I did was open the lid on the wbs jars and squirted it in. Jars colonized quick with no visible contams and the 2 shoeboxes look like this one. I have 6 shoeboxes in this stage now and a bunch more strains colinizing.
> View attachment 5169720



Just so you are aware. Your grow is a keeper. One rarely sees such rhizomorphic growth in substrate.

I highly recommend you isolate and preserve that, not the spores but the actual genetic expression of what ever you have there.

Odds are it will yield spectacularly. 

Buy some pre-madeeach tree dishes" and get a tissue sample from the first fruit you get.


----------



## Flork (Jul 28, 2022)

So at the same time I swabbed my agar plates with B+ I also inoculated 3 brf jars and a grain jar with a ms syringe also with B+.

Looks like 2 brf jars failed and one is colonizing along with the grain jar.
I actually expected all failures my first time around and was just going through the motions to gain knowledge and experience.

I'm happy so far.





Agar plates look ok to me but I don't know much of what I'm doing.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 29, 2022)

Forgot to say this is the bird seed I'm using seems like it's the best.
Most strains coming along nice.

Really like the ease of these stick on ships and filters.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 29, 2022)

I ordered a pressure canner it's on its way so I can move on to quarts instead of pints. So far I have 10 shoeboxes made up and colonizing all look good so far.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 29, 2022)

canndo said:


> Just so you are aware. Your grow is a keeper. One rarely sees such rhizomorphic growth in substrate.
> 
> I highly recommend you isolate and preserve that, not the spores but the actual genetic expression of what ever you have there.
> 
> ...


Been looking into it for a couple days now. Really wanna start working with agar. Is this easy to do without a flow hood. Will an sab do?


----------



## canndo (Jul 30, 2022)

You will be fine.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 1, 2022)

So when I spawn to a shoebox, put a little layer of coco on top, and snap the lid on, theres still fae from imperfect seal. So even though im waiting for it to colonize, isnt that still inititiating fruiting right away? also when the surface colonizes should i make sure to see those tiny little water drops all over, and if I dont maybe a light mist?


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2022)

Coir is really bad casing, it's got too much nutrition. But you are not putting it to fruit until after casing colonization


----------



## alphapinene (Aug 5, 2022)

managed to get some cubensis to grow outdoors 44N latitude ..buried 10 spent cakes in cow manure/hay about a month ago..They just started fruiting


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 5, 2022)

alphapinene said:


> managed to get some cubensis to grow outdoors 44N latitude ..buried 10 spent cakes in cow manure/hay about a month ago..They just started fruiting View attachment 5175384


I m burying everything in the back yard Lol. They look so kuch better in nature imo


----------



## alphapinene (Aug 5, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I m burying everything in the back yard Lol. They look so kuch better in nature imo


Hell yeah! i honestly didn’t think they would fruit and would just be a dud but I was pleasantly surprised to say the least hahah


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 5, 2022)

Got about 8 strains going and all look like photo below. 5 more boxes colonizing in the closet.Lol just fuckin arpund getting a feel for it. I like this guys spores though. Huge variety and all colonized fast with no noticable contams. His strains I started a week after the sporeworks ones and they passed the sporeworks tubs up. Imma stick with this company!!!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 5, 2022)

alphapinene said:


> managed to get some cubensis to grow outdoors 44N latitude ..buried 10 spent cakes in cow manure/hay about a month ago..They just started fruiting View attachment 5175384


I lived up north in michigan in the middle of nowhere and white morel mushrooms used to grow like wildfire in the woods. We'd go on a hunt and come home with garbage bags full. I like em sauteed in butter they taste like lobster and look like coral.


----------



## alphapinene (Aug 5, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I lived up north in michigan in the middle of nowhere and white morel mushrooms used to grow like wildfire in the woods. We'd go on a hunt and come home with garbage bags full. I like em sauteed in butter they taste like lobster and look like coral.


 Mmm that sounds good right about now, that’s awesome, you just reminded me Amanita Muscaria & Gymnopilus season is right around the corner, I gotta go out hunting ! I found this laughing gym cluster 2 years ago by my place, gotta go check up on it


----------



## canndo (Aug 5, 2022)

What a shame, 7l. Your yield could have been gigantic had you cased properly.


----------



## canndo (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 6, 2022)

canndo said:


> What a shame, 7l. Your yield could have been gigantic had you cased properly.


Huh?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 6, 2022)

I didn't even expect this to work at all. I took an empty Spore syringe sucked up some distilled water and just opened two pint jars of WBS and squirted it in. So this box was just literally 2 pint jars of WBS that were really only 2/3 full. So like a pint of WBS total. I saw some spores left over in the empty syringe and I decided to try this didn't expect to get anything out of it


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 6, 2022)

canndo said:


> What a shame, 7l. Your yield could have been gigantic had you cased properly.


What is properly casing to you. You seem to disagree with absolutely everything I really don't understand. I literally will do what everybody else growing mushrooms does but for some reason you always tell me that's wrong


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 6, 2022)

canndo said:


> What a shame, 7l. Your yield could have been gigantic had you cased properly.


All I hear is nanna nanna boo boo.lmfao


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> What is properly casing to you. You seem to disagree with absolutely everything I really don't understand. I literally will do what everybody else growing mushrooms does but for some reason you always tell me that's wrong


A thin casing layer of vermiculite will help with pin sets.. good job never the less


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> A thin casing layer of vermiculite will help with pin sets.. good job never the less


Thanks I used a small layer of Coco and vermiculite. Also the coco inve been using I've pasturized over hydrated and squeezed out a few times now. Theres very little nutrition in this coco.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 6, 2022)

Also canndo told me that its not considered a casing unless there's nutrition in it. So did I case or did I not case canndo? You tell me. Now you really confused me.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Thanks I used a small layer of Coco and vermiculite. Also the coco inve been using I've pasturized over hydrated and squeezed out a few times now. Theres very little nutrition in this coco.


Just use vermiculite.. and dont expect huge flushes with multispore grows.. dont get me wrong, you can yeild alot, but a good mono culture is the way to go to have nice even gigantic flushes..


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Just use vermiculite.. and dont expect huge flushes with multispore grows.. dont get me wrong, you can yeild alot, but a good mono culture is the way to go to have nice even gigantic flushes..


Honestly I'm just f****** around right now and I'm not expecting huge flushes by any means. I did it this way for a reason I made a lot of boxes using not much spawn in them. I did it this way for practice. Practice maintaining them. Also this way I have no problem throwing them away.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Also canndo told me that its not considered a casing unless there's nutrition in it. So did I case or did I not case canndo? You tell me. Now you really confused me.


He said coir has to much nutrition.. you dont need nutrition in the casing layer.. the casing layer just allows more point for pins to form


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 6, 2022)

This is all practice. Dude also told me my last tubs were s***** which they were but still pulled ounces out of them dry


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Honestly I'm just f****** around right now and I'm not expecting huge flushes by any means. I did it this way for a reason I made a lot of boxes using not much spawn in them. I did it this way for practice. Practice maintaining them. Also this way I have no problem throwing them away.


Your good bro.. keep doing what youre doing.. practice is a good thing..


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> He said coir has to much nutrition.. you dont need nutrition in the casing layer.. the casing layer just allows more point for pins to form


Right that's what I was going for I didn't want to case with anything with nutrition in it.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

For the record canndo is a OG when it comes to shrooms


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> For the record canndo is a OG when it comes to shrooms


That may be so but he's not very helpful just has a negative response to every single thing I say. And doesn't explain


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> That may be so but he's not very helpful just has a negative response to every single thing I say. And doesn't explain


He's like that.. i dont think hes meaning any disrespect.. he was the same way with me and others..lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

I used to grow afew shrooms, and would try just about anything and everything as a food source and differnt teks..


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> He's like that.. i dont think hes meaning any disrespect.. he was the same way with me and others..lol.


Could be but he's not needed I just come here to bs anyways so I guess I get bs back lol. I have the guidance of some people who really know what they're doing but I can actually pick up the phone and call.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 6, 2022)

I directly talk to some people that are trusted cultivators for a decade on shroomery


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

If you ever have questions just tag me,, ill seen if i can help.. im not a phd or anything, but i know a thing or two


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 6, 2022)

I have invested absolutely nothing into this grow except some bird seed plastic tubs and some spores that I damn near get for free


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 6, 2022)

Thers only a pint of wbs in that tub wasn't expecting pounds of mushrooms to be towering out the top. Stretched em to make more tubs to praaactice.


----------



## canndo (Aug 6, 2022)

Ok. Look. There is something wrong with my app. I can't directly reply to other posts.































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Casing. The point of casing is several fold







































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































e























1. The LACK of nutrition signals to the mycelium mass that it is running out of food, so it will begin to fruit in order to perpetuate its DNA through spors


----------



## canndo (Aug 6, 2022)

Screw this app. I can't seem to post right.







Again















Casing serves several purposes.















A lack of nutrient signals to the myceliium that it is running out ofit food so


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 7, 2022)

So practicing with these shoeboxes one thing I really need to narrow down is why does a pin not fruit? I know it could be many things and i knowbits kinda normal for a few to do. My last shoeboxes I would leave the lid snapped on until they reach the top and then dub tub. Wondering if leaving the snapped still allows enough fae? My rh here is high about 70% wonder if unsnapping after pinning would be better. To much fae theyll dry out and die not enough theyll suffocate or rot from the moisture. See now theres a lot going on there scientifically right? But the answer can be something as simple as just unsnapping a corner oor not doing anything at all, or simply preparing it.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 7, 2022)

This is how I've learned just about everything. Diving in headfirst then learning from there hands on.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 7, 2022)

I start hobbies and go way over board. To make a long story short as a kid I loved Beta fish (Chinese fighting fish). So ive always had em all over the house. Theyre pretty hard to breed because they are super territorial and hate eachother. I'd buy the rarest pretty ones I could find. I started breeding them wich is such a cool process to watch. Well they spawn thousands of babies and many die but I ended up with hundreds of them of of so many different breeds and colors.


----------



## A.k.a (Aug 7, 2022)

Coir is almost completely inert, the whole reason it’s used for this is the LACK of nutrition which makes it difficult for random spores to grow on it.


casing isn’t needed with cubensis, it may help With the surface while you’re learning but once you get tubs dialed in it makes no difference.


----------



## canndo (Aug 7, 2022)

Strongly disagree. Most think cour is inert because it is so for a planting substrate. People grow mushrooms on straight coir just as they do with straw.


----------



## canndo (Aug 7, 2022)

Casing is essential for a good, even, prolific pin set. I have done both ccountless times. You get more water, more irregularity, more beneficial microbes, more protection and less damage to the substrate.


----------



## A.k.a (Aug 7, 2022)

If you inoculate pure coir you’ll get a couple weak fruits.

I’ve grown many psychedelic species and pans are the only ones that really need casing. If you have small flushes of cubes without casing then the tubs aren’t dialed in all the way.


----------



## alphapinene (Aug 7, 2022)

The gift that keeps on giving, nice sized outdoor fruit.


----------



## A.k.a (Aug 7, 2022)

That’s a beautiful cap. Outdoors always looks so different.


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I start hobbies and go way over board. To make a long story short as a kid I loved Beta fish (Chinese fighting fish). So ive always had em all over the house. Theyre pretty hard to breed because they are super territorial and hate eachother. I'd buy the rarest pretty ones I could find. I started breeding them wich is such a cool process to watch. Well they spawn thousands of babies and many die but I ended up with hundreds of them of of so many different breeds and colors.


A convenient trick with them is to not keep them in glass tanks but rather non-reflective containers, it calms them down a lot.


----------



## canndo (Aug 7, 2022)

People depend on absolutism. "Light is not needed to trigger" as example. It's not aabsolutely necessary but it is important.







Casing is not essential as I said but it seriously increaseyields


----------



## alphapinene (Aug 7, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> That’s a beautiful cap. Outdoors always looks so different.


they look so natural i love it...Especially the mycelium remnants on the cap..looking forward to the next couple days of rain!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 8, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5176637





ANC said:


> A convenient trick with them is to not keep them in glass tanks but rather non-reflective containers, it calms them down a lot.


I've heard that. I actually had tanks that had a bunch of them in it and they all got along but they were all brothers and sisters and had been around each other for a while. The coolest thing is watching the male sit underneath the bubble nest he makes by spitting out bubbles and guards it. The tiny little babies stay in the bubbles and any stray babies the male goes around puts them in his mouth and then goes back up to the bubble nest and spits them back into the bubble nest. Cool as hell. My last ones I successfully bred some koi betas.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 8, 2022)

Again what causes a pin to die though? I seem to be having this issue on this tub. But again I inoculated a bunch of jars with a GT syringe and noticed a bunch of spores left over in the syringe. I had two WBS jars ready to go so I sucked up some distilled water in the empty syringe and opened up the jar lids inside a Sab and inoculated no ship. I don't know if something in that process is causing this because it could have easily been contaminated. Some seem to have turned dark and stop growing but more pins popped up


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 8, 2022)

canndo said:


> Ok. Look. There is something wrong with my app. I can't directly reply to other posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK even if thats so that wouldnt be that bad of thing because I want that top layer to colonize anyways. I know if there's any form of nutrition in something it can cause contams but when spawning to a shoe box the jars are fully colonized and then colonized that top layer very quickly and most likely will fight off most contams and the boxes sealed up anyways while waiting for it to colonize


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 8, 2022)

I have some spores on the way. We'll test these theories on different ways to do these shoe boxes, but for now can you guys help me maintaining these ones I already have made up. Those are the ones that count right now. I have my guy helping me who really knows his shit but im open to and take in everything everyone says.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 8, 2022)

I mean there's a little bit of something in it could just be the coir.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 8, 2022)

Yeah the dark ones are aborts.. but im not seeing many.. that pin set isnt to shabby..


----------



## A.k.a (Aug 8, 2022)

Sometimes you get a culture that just aborts a lot.

too much heat has caused problems for me too but only when it was above 80 constantly.

It’s hard to tell but those pins look like they might be stretching from lack of air. When there’s not enough FAE they start getting long and skinny trying to find oxygen.


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I've heard that. I actually had tanks that had a bunch of them in it and they all got along but they were all brothers and sisters and had been around each other for a while. The coolest thing is watching the male sit underneath the bubble nest he makes by spitting out bubbles and guards it. The tiny little babies stay in the bubbles and any stray babies the male goes around puts them in his mouth and then goes back up to the bubble nest and spits them back into the bubble nest. Cool as hell. My last ones I successfully bred some koi betas.


I have done those as well as gouramis. Even the small dwarf gourami is a great nest builder and parent.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 8, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Sometimes you get a culture that just aborts a lot.
> 
> too much heat has caused problems for me too but only when it was above 80 constantly.
> 
> It’s hard to tell but those pins look like they might be stretching from lack of air. When there’s not enough FAE they start getting long and skinny trying to find oxygen.


Ya I don't have central air and its been atleast 85 everyday lately. I have a window unit in my grow room, a window unit in my living room, and a window unit in my bedroom, and they all run at 100% most of the time to keep my house cool. On top of 1500 watts of light running in my grow room. I've learned my lesson this summer. I will never start a grow that I'm going to start flowering in July LOL at least with my setup. And for these fun guys I have a 3x3x6 grow tent that I'm going to put some of those stacking plastic shelves in and put it in my bedroom and that will solve the heat issue with the air conditioner in there.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 8, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Sometimes you get a culture that just aborts a lot.
> 
> too much heat has caused problems for me too but only when it was above 80 constantly.
> 
> It’s hard to tell but those pins look like they might be stretching from lack of air. When there’s not enough FAE they start getting long and skinny trying to find oxygen.


The room theyre in has little air movement. No fans or windows and hot. Maybe a little box fan in the room might help with Fae huh? Not pointed at them though.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 8, 2022)

ANC said:


> I have done those as well as gouramis. Even the small dwarf gourami is a great nest builder and parent.


Nice those are pretty too. Yeah I used to try to find the coolest mixture of colors and different breeds and I'd come out with tons of them that all looked unique. This is just off google but these were my favorite. Like I said I had tons though . At one time I had a big bookshelf on the wall that had probably 30 different fish on it and on occasion they used to jump into each other's bowls LOL when breeding them though the hardest thing was trying to feed the microscopic little babies . The process is so cool though how the male wraps around the female. I liked to put the Almond leaf in there for them to make their bubble nest under .


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 9, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5177287


Nice aquarium. I had a deep red crown tail just like that that I bred. He was a good nest keeper. Its so funny watching them swim around trying to collect the babies. They never sleep. He was the angriest one I had. He stayed alone.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 10, 2022)

Have 8 Jack frost jars I'm spawning to shoeboxes. Got spores from skeleton crew spores. Cant wait.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 10, 2022)

Nice!!. Im thinking about gettin some gourmets going


----------



## TheTerpinator (Aug 10, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Just wanted to have a simple discussion on mushroom cultivation with people that have ANY experience I inoculated 6 pf tek jars 3 weeks ago and have alot to talk about. Any input would be much appreciated.


FYI, there are actual mushroom forums that would better help you.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 10, 2022)

TheTerpinator said:


> FYI, there are actual mushroom forums that would better help you.


He knows.. lol.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 10, 2022)

This tub isn't doing too bad I already pulled a few huge ones before they opened.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 10, 2022)

Mycotopia is another good one BTW! A different vibe than the shroomery..


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 10, 2022)

Pe and tat


Drop That Sound said:


> Mycotopia is another good one BTW! A different vibe than the shroomery..


I don't know why but why are these mushroom cultivation forums so hard to navigate. Tried mycotopia and shroomery and can't even figure out how to post LOL any recommendations?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 10, 2022)

I mean it seems like there's a decent little group of people that do it on Riu


----------



## HydoDan (Aug 10, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I mean it seems like there's a decent little group of people that do it on Riu


Yeah, don't worry about it.. You're good here.. Hallucinatory substances!!


----------



## TheTerpinator (Aug 10, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Pe and tat
> 
> I don't know why but why are these mushroom cultivation forums so hard to navigate. Tried mycotopia and shroomery and can't even figure out how to post LOL any recommendations?


I assume you have a Shroomery account? I only frequent the Morel threads there, but I've never had any problems posting.


----------



## canndo (Aug 10, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Again what causes a pin to die though? I seem to be having this issue on this tub. But again I inoculated a bunch of jars with a GT syringe and noticed a bunch of spores left over in the syringe. I had two WBS jars ready to go so I sucked up some distilled water in the empty syringe and opened up the jar lids inside a Sab and inoculated no ship. I don't know if something in that process is causing this because it could have easily been contaminated. Some seem to have turned dark and stop growing but more pins popped up ￼


What causes a pin to die?

1. Insufficient moisture in the substrate
2. Insufficient nutrition in the substrate
3. Infection
4. Genetics


It has nothing to do with innoculation. The moment you have a properly paired set of germinated spores with clamp connections it makes no difference how you got them, from syringe, natural spore production or Clone.
Some of the pictures I posted show no "aborts" at all. This is what a dead pin is called.

The substrate was 12 inches of straw spawned at 5 percent

It was provided with 5 air changes per hour and kept st an rH of 80.

But a second flush will show aborts
The substrate was seeded with a water bearing polymer and so. I know the aborts were not caused by lack of moisture. Straw will give up its all in the first flush.

In very high pin sets, the mushroom will produce lots and lots and lots of primordia. Unless the substrate can support them all, many will just quit in the interest of the others.


You got a surprising number of fruit indicating your :strain" is superior.

Don't take this the wrong way, it is just disappointing because, had you cased you might have gotten double what you have there.

Again, get some dishes and preserve your expression. 
No one is quite sure how a multiple spore grow puts up fruit but I suspect it is a time thing, one sort grows first, then another, then another. I have seen subtle differences between one flush and the next. Then again, that could simply be the progression of the organism. But select what you think is the earliest fruit, then the largest, then...well


What ever suits you, and get samples of each on plates.

Watch for the most rhyzomorphic


----------



## canndo (Aug 10, 2022)

The point is to signal the organism that it has run out of food



If you have a casing ph of 7.5 to 7.7 then contamination is rare (until the mycelium, while issuing digestive fluids and metabolites finally acidifies the casing enough to support contams). 



The flatter and more even you make your substrate the fewer primordia will form on the substrate but the more evenly the mycelium will grow through the casing. Agaricus growers actually use hydrolic presses that leave a table top finish to the substrate then they spread a near perfectly thick layer of casing on that.



Ideally, you want the organism to use up all nutrition and moisture in the fewest possible flushes. The more flushes, the longer it takes and the more chance of contamination


----------



## Flork (Aug 11, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Pe and tat
> 
> I don't know why but why are these mushroom cultivation forums so hard to navigate. Tried mycotopia and shroomery and can't even figure out how to post LOL any recommendations?



I've read a bit on Shroomery, it's very informative, but there's a lot of old threads with old info that pop up. Also with so many experts, it hard for me to tell what's the best info to follow, and for me, it's a little daunting to ask questions since I don't even know what to ask or how to reply.

@canndo seems to know what they are talking about with a lot of knowledge it seems. A little forthright but that's a good thing.

If it's ok to post here I like this better than the other forums.
If it's better for me to post in my own threads that's ok too.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 12, 2022)

Flork said:


> I've read a bit on Shroomery, it's very informative, but there's a lot of old threads with old info that pop up. Also with so many experts, it hard for me to tell what's the best info to follow, and for me, it's a little daunting to ask questions since I don't even know what to ask or how to reply.
> 
> @canndo seems to know what they are talking about with a lot of knowledge it seems. A little forthright but that's a good thing.
> 
> ...


You're good post away!!!


----------



## A.k.a (Aug 12, 2022)

on shroomery if you’re not sure which advice to follow just look for who has “trusted cultivator” under their name. That helped me a ton starting out.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 12, 2022)

Anyone know how to grow these?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 12, 2022)

I like the wood lover psilocybes


Well really i like them all..lol..



Look in to allen rockefller.
This guy knows his shit


----------



## canndo (Aug 13, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Anyone know how to grow these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## canndo (Aug 13, 2022)

Yup, easiest thing there is.

Let the cut end scab over for a weekend so.

Then put it in cactus mix. Maybe three or four inches down.

Water every other week. You want the soil to completely dry out between watering. When it puts out roots, water once a week, feed once or twice a year, lots of sun but harden it first or it will burn.

If you want sprites, cut the top off and root it.. but don't do it till it's established.


----------



## Flork (Aug 14, 2022)

Bottle tek for 1 brf cake.








Agar to agar first transfer. Going to do a needle biopsy transfer next, then needle biop to LC.









Remember, I'm new so go easy on me.


----------



## Flork (Aug 15, 2022)

Grew some since yesterday.


----------



## A.k.a (Aug 15, 2022)

Nice those are decent sized.

That cake looks a little dry though, I would definitely give it a little mist and try to get some water beads on the verm.


----------



## Flork (Aug 16, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Nice those are decent sized.
> 
> That cake looks a little dry though, I would definitely give it a little mist and try to get some water beads on the verm.



Thank you!! I misted it like you said. I should only wet the verm and not get any water on the pins and fruit right?

Thanks again!!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 16, 2022)

Pe


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 16, 2022)

True Albino Teachers


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 16, 2022)

Gt coming in strong!!!!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## A.k.a (Aug 16, 2022)

Flork said:


> Thank you!! I misted it like you said. I should only wet the verm and not get any water on the pins and fruit right?
> 
> Thanks again!!


No problem, you can get the pins and fruits wet as long as you’ve got enough airflow in the tub. You just don’t want sitting water on the caps especially.





7L!fTeD24 said:


> True Albino Teachers
> View attachment 5181863


MONSTER tats


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 16, 2022)

Pe putting out monsters that reach the top of the dub tub.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 16, 2022)

I got some Jack Frost from Skeleton Crew. It colonized the jars and my shoeboxes very quickly. I spawned it to this shoe box 6 days ago. Can't wait to see the flush these put out.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 16, 2022)

I've noticed when I get the Field capacity right and the right amount of Fae I get nice flushes.
Gt's


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 16, 2022)

Got this dehydrator realized it was crucial. Still working on that PC Canndo, still using my small one and it's been a real pain in the ass, having to PC two sets of jars and let them cool to be able to use one syringe. Hopefully I can get one this week.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 16, 2022)

One thing I've noticed going from eating GTS to pe's is with the PE I can cut my microdose in half because of the potency


----------



## Flork (Aug 22, 2022)

Second flush from the same brf cake after 5 hour dunk.

I tried an initial dose of 1.5 g of the B+. There was magic!! Better pain relief than the prescribed crap I'm on as well.
Going to microdose at .25 g and see how I feel. 

I am very happy.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 22, 2022)

> Look in to allen rockefller.


Paul Stamets, Allen Rockefeller... it is simply amazing how many expert mycologists are autodidacts. Recently did 5g of PE and visited McKinna's "silent garden". 

As usual, words tend to be inadequate. 

Learned to query my bodies "processes" and _completely_ understood how Stamets learned to stop stuttering.


----------



## Flork (Aug 23, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Paul Stamets, Allen Rockefeller... it is simply amazing how many expert mycologists are autodidacts. Recently did 5g of PE and visited McKinna's "silent garden".
> 
> As usual, words tend to be inadequate.
> 
> Learned to query my bodies "processes" and _completely_ understood how Stamets learned to stop stuttering.



Wow, 5 g? Is there less of a body load than B+?
With only 1.5 g of B+ there was little visuals compared to a heavy intoxicating body buzz.

Kinda opposite of peyote and acid I've done plenty of in my past. I wouldn't want much more intoxication feeling.

I want something with more visuals and less heavy body load.


----------



## Paddletail (Aug 23, 2022)

He is full of it. Repeating things he has heard or read. A dose that large of PE would surely have you experience an "ego death"....Go read his southeast lights thread he just recently posted up and tell me why someone would need so much ego stroking after the kinds of trips he claims. Some people need attention and will tell tales to get it.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 23, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> He is full of it. Repeating things he has heard or read. A does that large of PE would surely have you experience an "ego death"....Go read his southeast lights thread he just recently posted up and tell me why someone would need so much ego stroking after the kinds of trips he claims. Some people need attention and will tell tales to get it.


Wheres this southeast lights thread at?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 23, 2022)

Flork said:


> Wow, 5 g? Is there less of a body load than B+?
> With only 1.5 g of B+ there was little visuals compared to a heavy intoxicating body buzz.
> 
> Kinda opposite of peyote and acid I've done plenty of in my past. I wouldn't want much more intoxication feeling.
> ...


5g is a lot if they are strong. 5g is not much if they weren't. Body load seems to be the price of admission. The things you mention are not tryptamines.


----------



## Paddletail (Aug 23, 2022)

@Flork

This may help you out in what you are looking for. I just ran across it the other day and was skimming over it but think this may assist you. 






Magic Mushroom Home Extraction Exploration Journal - Home Extraction by IchiBanCrafter


By Troy Ivan [email protected] (Disclaimer: This journal is a collection of ideas for entertainment and educational purposes only. Much of what is presented here as executed extractions are simply conjecture and results were arrived at using legal proxies to simulate similar outcomes since...




extractcrafter.com


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 23, 2022)

> Wow, 5 g? Is there less of a body load than B+?
> With only 1.5 g of B+ there was little visuals compared to a heavy intoxicating body buzz.


Hadn't done any cubies since picking them wild in cow paddies in Davie FL over 30 years ago. Luckily, I don't get nausea, vomiting, etc. with mushrooms. I do have quite a bit of experience with 25, both small and large quantities, see here:

Down where the music is made

Was recently gifted 10g of albino A+ and 10g of PE, so can't speak to the B+ specifically but like you, mushrooms were always more physical for me as well. Got my "sky legs" back with a couple of 2.5g trips that were fun and entertaining but not really cosmic or visual. Did notice the PE's were more powerful but not dramatically so. That's why I doubled up the dosage to get my "space legs", sat in my most comfortable chair, turned off all lights, music, etc. and closed my eyes for 5+ hours. Pretty nice visuals, fractals transforming with trails, but nothing like 200+ mics of 25. 

Mostly mental exploration and examination, like when I queried one of the "processes" (I can't describe it any better using words) going on in my body if it would help cure me if I had cancer and received a... "I don't know, I'm too busy being purple right now, if I stop you'll never see purple again" response. That's when I understood how Stamets stopped stuttering. 

As things were winding down, the phrase "Attitude of Gratitude" came to mind.



> I want something with more visuals and less heavy body load.


Stick with 25 and as you feel more comfortable with what's revealed, increase the dose.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 23, 2022)

I always had the most intense visual trips on liberty caps (semilanceata), and other wild psilocybes up here in the PNW. Baeo's (blue ringers), and cyanescens (wood lover varieties), etc.. Libs were most intense though.. I used to pick grocery bags full back in the days. I've seen the devil himself.

Its not just psilocybin, there is baeocystin and other active compounds too, psilocyn, etc... some types contain more of the other compounds than other types do. I dunno, there is something spiritual about consuming wild foraged mushrooms, and the way the were connected to the earth, and it alters everything about it for me.


----------



## A.k.a (Aug 24, 2022)

Yeah there’s absolutely different stuff going on with different species. For a long time I just figured psilocybin is psilocybin so who cares, but was so stoked when I realized each species has a different trip. I wish more advanced testing was available to try and figure out what does it.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 28, 2022)

This weird pe grew the whole length of the shoebox on the 2nd flush Lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 28, 2022)

Lol its pretty good size too!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 28, 2022)

Jack frosts poppin off!!!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 28, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> He is full of it. Repeating things he has heard or read. A dose that large of PE would surely have you experience an "ego death"....Go read his southeast lights thread he just recently posted up and tell me why someone would need so much ego stroking after the kinds of trips he claims. Some people need attention and will tell tales to get it.





Thundercat said:


> Lol its pretty good size too!


That's what she said


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## IndigenousAlien (Aug 29, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Just wanted to have a simple discussion on mushroom cultivation with people that have ANY experience I inoculated 6 pf tek jars 3 weeks ago and have alot to talk about. Any input would be much appreciated.


You folks got it so good these days... I first grew back in 1992 with one of those Homestead Mushroom Growers Kit you could buy out of High Times Magazine. Talk about a pain in the ass! Plus, you didn't get all you need to grow. Oh hell no, I had to by a $150.00 pressure cooker (these days over $200.00.) and you grew from Malt Extract Agar in petri dishes, which you had to inoculate with spores. So you had to handle many more steps that are rife with complications. Starting where you are, it is a hop skip and a jump to shrooms.
From the pics you have provided, I'd say all is good, so long as you can control, light, heat, humidity, and especially any contaminants, you will prosper. There is a an older but very good book called "The Mushroom Cultivator," it is well worth the price, and they may have updated it. It has one of the best chapters on contaminants with detailed pics of each contaminant and any health risk it may have, e.g. Fusarium, nasty stuff, too many spores in the air could kill you. So, please, though the risks using your method are very low, exercise due diligence at all times. If you see something that don't look right then it isn't. You can always remove what shouldn't be there... very carefully. note:: did you know that some molds are used in nerve gas?
I wish I had a hand full of these. My last trip was three Penis Envy Cubensis, Very powerful, but they weren't as good as the natural culture I use to have in my flower bed of Cyanescens. Sometimes we find shrooms that bring the mushroom God right over from the other side... 
Enjoy your shrooms... and thanks for posting


----------



## IndigenousAlien (Aug 29, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> Grew them a long time ago. Tried being as sterile as possible but still had some infections, grew great mycelium but had trouble getting them to flush. Still tripped balls plenty though


me too, had my days with contaminants in the 90's, but got ripped year-round nonetheless! I was determined to get 12 jars of rye grain flushing with shrooms and finally isolated a strain that fruited well under the conditions I provided and then I shared them with the Greater Seattle Area... I swear you could hear laughter from both sides of Lake Washington. LMAO
peace, love, and light


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 29, 2022)

Did you watch the super mario bro's movie in 1993 while tripping on high times kit shrooms?


----------



## IndigenousAlien (Aug 29, 2022)

LOL, no, but I wish I would've... I spent thousands of hours caring from my High Times kit shrooms. Hell, at one point, I started adding grain and bird seed right into the malt agar prior to sterilization then I just transfer, transfer, and transfer the outgrown mycelium from dish to dish to dish then the miracle happened. I had Bonsai shrooms growing out of the damn petri dishes. Wild! Once the lids popped off it was time to partake...
peace


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 29, 2022)

I remember picking rotten looking cyans from a spot near freeway park back in 2001, full of gravel and grit. Went to a rave that happened like the day after 9/11, and had no idea while everyone was holding hands in a huge candle light circle, because I don't even remember how I got there or anything once they kicked in. That's literally when I found out i event happened, and that 1000s of people died.. It was the weirdest experience, like I walked into a cult, and I actually seen demons coming from the circle. Immediately went to one of the worst trips of my life, and started vomiting all over everyone, and must have got kicked out. I was gone for like 10 hours. Something changed, and it seems like life was so different before then..


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## alphapinene (Sep 1, 2022)

outdoor patch is still fruiting up here..i’d say a successful experiment. Pretty much buried brf cakes in cow manure after the first flush and topped it off with straw/hay and watered very thoroughly to mimic a ‘dunk’ and let nature handle the rest...gonna see if i can get a patch to last all summer next season....


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 3, 2022)

Thanks to my vendor and guru, since I started making shoeboxes what was it a Couple months ago, I've had harvests every morning since. My dehydrator still hasnt stopped running since I got it.
Not only that, man they work!!! I was skeptical about using them for my reasons at 1st but they've truly helped me a lot. Still have my issues but seems like theyve been cut in half. Highly recommend for people dealing with mental health problems or if youre just trying to have great time


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 3, 2022)

About to start trying out some new species and see whats going on with those. I hear the trips differ from cubes. I have some Natalensis tubs made up and gonna noc some jars this week with some Atl7, Mexicana Jalisco, and Tampanesis. Amongst some more cubes. I like all the TAT variations that are out. Like jack Frost which are really potent, gonna do some pearly gates too


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 3, 2022)

I see some of you guys have some outdoor growth going on, I was wondering If I should bury my spent cakes out of my shoeboxes. I have a lot of woods around my house. I was thinking about making a little section To bury them all in And maybe see some of them grow in nature.


----------



## alphapinene (Sep 6, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I see some of you guys have some outdoor growth going on, I was wondering If I should bury my spent cakes out of my shoeboxes. I have a lot of woods around my house. I was thinking about making a little section To bury them all in And maybe see some of them grow in nature.


yeah definitely bury them all, not very deep. Bury them in cow manure and cover with hay and water in real good like 3 gallons, they took about a month - 2 months to start fruiting outdoors


----------



## alphapinene (Sep 6, 2022)

and another one... 


somethings been coming by and taking bites ...


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Sep 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5193766


Have fun!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 6, 2022)

The plan:

1 syringe of each variety to 12-13 bags of 90 second rice.

Noc up about 24+ of the rice bags total, inside a still air box, which will also become a large mono tub afterwords. (Not sure if its better odds against contams to do smaller separate shoe box tubs, but i'm confident I can get the field capacity and everything right, and rather see a couple larger tubs fruiting than a rack full of them.)

Use oven tek with temp probe to pasteurize big oven bags full of CVG substrate. I heard you can add other ingredients to fight contams, but going to keep it simple to start with.

Spawn all the colonized rice bags to bulk, and put both kinds into 2 large tubs (like 40 gallon ones), that were both used as clean work areas to start everything with, with liners and a casing layer on top.

Add pond foggers that are suspended from the lid, and convert to micropore tape vents, once fully colonized and ready to fruit.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 6, 2022)

I see they have those 2-3" round filter pads for vents, but I wonder if just micropore tape over the holes would work, or would polyfil be better? I could make large PVC bulkheads that could be capped off as well as stuffed with the poly, and look good. Lemme know what you guys think the ultimate ventilation system from fruiting tubs would be. I have humidity controllers I could rig up to the foggers. Even have mini hepa filters brand new in the wrappers, and could make some kind of active air ventilation around the tubs,


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 6, 2022)

Last but not least, when my magnetic levitation device ever shows up, I will stick the base under a shoebox tub, and add some spawn and substrate samples to a dish on the magnetic platform that is hovering inside the tub.

Shall we see how magnetically levitated cubensis grow, while suspended in mid air? Will some of them want to wrap around underneath the platform, in between the magnet and base, where the field is strongest, or will it repel them away? Any guesses to the effects of endlessly spinning around in circles? Will it just look cool? Stay tuned, cant wait to play around a bit.


----------



## A.k.a (Sep 7, 2022)

Atl7


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 7, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Atl7
> 
> View attachment 5193952


Hell ya just got these started. Cant wait to try these different species. Atl7, Tampanesis, Natalensis, and mexicana.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 7, 2022)

2 jack frost shoeboxes put out 2.5 oz on the 1st flush!!!


----------



## alphapinene (Sep 7, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> 2 jack frost shoeboxes put out 2.5 oz on the 1st flush!!!
> View attachment 5194191


safe travels


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 7, 2022)

Just did about 80 jars of wbs of 10 different strains this week. Spawning them all to shoeboxes. Ill post some pics.


----------



## Chronicly ill (Sep 7, 2022)

why all the fuss about contams? its a fight against time, contams vs myc. if myc grows first & faster it wins. if it stays strong it keeps winning IE resists contamination. set up a big tank or tote for fruiting with a cool mist vaporizer plumbed (get creative with hot glue n pool piping & cling wrap) into its lid, on a timer few min every few hrs NOT FULL TIME = fresh humid, but not wet air, and no fanning. put air inlet at bottom of tank to push c02 out. Leave small hole in lid to exhaust out of. Cling wrap draped over hole or otherwise keep air in & junk out... keep cakes away from inlet. casing is only for contams in a pf jar, hello you open the top (taped holes) to the air and shove a needle inside, but the straw log method or grow bag method cant really have a proper pre colinonized casing. after birthing casing is a water reservoir. Misting is to replace water in the reservoir See "PF dbl ended casing tek".. think about this... is the air outside filtered? dont they grow out there? . if you cased all sides of a cake how would light cause pinning? ever see a mushroom house? not sterile. you are making an environment for fungus. give the good fungus a better start and it wins. brown spots in jars on otherwise white myc is from the water sitting there between myc and jar. it/they excrete a "juice" For a base wipe jar, flip it, put lid on bottom, put cake on lid. tape lid to band and you have a perfect container for a casing layer, easy. toss lids and bands when rust gets too much. micropore or masking tape made zero difference in contam rate. micropore allows gas exchange esp in bird seed quart jars. Go bird seed and horse poo. easier to handle than bovine dung, get the dried, grey horse nuggets, one 20ish cup poo "cake" can and will make 2oz/wk. Cheaper than rye berries etc. turn old fridge or freezer into 80 or so degree incubator for jars. put small, see TINY, ceramic heater in fridge on temp controller off amazon. get the sunflower seeds out of the wild bird seed. they float. or buy sunflower seed free stuff. pasturize poo in pillow case submerged in water at 160F for 1hr. leave in pillow case and drain overnight in slop sink. spawn it next day. layer poo spawn poo. top with spawn and case it. put lid on container, toss in incubator till colonized, flip/birth, case the bottom that is now top, put in tank with cool mist...they are phototropic, put a light over it 12 hrs or so. not a grow light. a cpl flouros per 100gal tank. not close. 4ft is ok. like any hobby more effort yields more results. dollar store had small totes years ago about 8x10 0r 6x12 and 4inches or so deep..good reusable cake molds and bases to elevate off tank bottom. birth cake on lid, put lid on bottom of tote., make a glove box. not out of advice but out of beer. toodles


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 7, 2022)

I like the thought of using larger fruiting tubs (100g really? Nice!), with ultrasonic fog plumbed into the lids, all automated with sensors to keep the perfect environment..

Seems like you would want the opposite of co2 for plants, and instead have the controller switch a small fan on when there is too much c02, instead of too little, and to bring in fresh hepa filtered air to displace it.

You wouldn't have to ever open the lid to check anything until you harvest the first flush, thereby reducing even more fuss about contams. Heck, if you have still air box gloves on top of each lid, with scissors inside, you could harvest right inside the chamber, and have a double ziplock containment area to bring out the product. Maybe you could get 50% more flushes this way? Keep feeding it new substrate and drag out as long as possible.

Man, I wish I had the extra time to master the arts of mycology. Too many other hobbies, ahhhh


----------



## A.k.a (Sep 8, 2022)

That’s all unnecessarily complicated.

unless you’re growing pans there’s no need to have a mister or fog or anything. Properly hydrated coir and the right amount of holes in the tub for your specific environment will maintain perfect conditions.

misting is not to supply water, that’s what the substrate is for. Misting is to maintain tiny water droplets on the surface, and if everything is set up correctly you won’t need to mist at all.

Mushrooms are much simpler than most people make them.


----------



## alphapinene (Sep 8, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> That’s all unnecessarily complicated.
> 
> unless you’re growing pans there’s no need to have a mister or fog or anything. Properly hydrated coir and the right amount of holes in the tub for your specific environment will maintain perfect conditions.
> 
> ...


How are pans compared to cubes? I heard they’re harder and more finicky to cultivate, was thinking of getting some spores to challenge myself..those or some mexicanas


----------



## Charles U Farley (Sep 8, 2022)

> I'm not on the right or the left. I prefer to stay up above it, and not down in it. -DTS


Not just counting the outstanding music you post, it's quotes like this that makes me glad I decided to dive into this online bullsht.

You are one of a few, very rare, kindred spirits here on RIU that make all this shit worth it.

Thank you.


----------



## canndo (Sep 8, 2022)

alphapinene said:


> How are pans compared to cubes? I heard they’re harder and more finicky to cultivate, was thinking of getting some spores to challenge myself..those or some mexicanas


They are. Try anyway.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 9, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> That’s all unnecessarily complicated.
> 
> unless you’re growing pans there’s no need to have a mister or fog or anything. Properly hydrated coir and the right amount of holes in the tub for your specific environment will maintain perfect conditions.
> 
> ...


I agree, and ya I do tend make everything over complicated. Its one of my super powers

From what I understand, when you get the field capacity and everything just right, and see that air is making it's way through the vents properly (less condensation around the hole on the inside).. then there is no need to really mess with anything.

I do want to grow other species like pans though. Soon. All of them I can get my hands on. I'm coming down with the fever, thanks guys!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 9, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Not just counting the outstanding music you post, it's quotes like this that makes me glad I decided to dive into this online bullsht.
> 
> You are one of a few, very rare, kindred spirits here on RIU that make all this shit worth it.
> 
> Thank you.



Good vibes right back at you my man!


----------



## A.k.a (Sep 9, 2022)

alphapinene said:


> How are pans compared to cubes? I heard they’re harder and more finicky to cultivate, was thinking of getting some spores to challenge myself..those or some mexicanas


Yeah pans can be tricky. The trip is amazing though.

stone producers like tamp/atl7 or Mexicana are very easy. They’ll do fine in the same set up as cubes.


----------



## GrodanLightfoot (Sep 10, 2022)

Are there any psilocybin mushroom strains that taste good? Which breeders are on that terp game?


----------



## A.k.a (Sep 11, 2022)

Lol I don’t think any would be called good.

A lot of people say tampanensis tastes sort of like cucumber though.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 11, 2022)

GrodanLightfoot said:


> Are there any psilocybin mushroom strains that taste good? Which breeders are on that terp game?


Mushrooms usually taste like mushrooms. If you are really bothered by the taste, it's very easy to grind the mushrooms into a powder and put them in a capsule, or mix them in some melted chocolate. I don't usually bother with either of those anymore. I'll typically grind them up and just put them in a little juice and drink it like a shot. They go down fast and easy with very little flavor.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 12, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> Mushrooms usually taste like mushrooms. If you are really bothered by the taste, it's very easy to grind the mushrooms into a powder and put them in a capsule, or mix them in some melted chocolate. I don't usually bother with either of those anymore. I'll typically grind them up and just put them in a little juice and drink it like a shot. They go down fast and easy with very little flavor.





GrodanLightfoot said:


> Are there any psilocybin mushroom strains that taste good? Which breeders are on that terp game?


I do Lemon tek, capsules, or just chase em with OJ. Its an acquired taste Lol.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 12, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I agree, and ya I do tend make everything over complicated. Its one of my super powers
> 
> From what I understand, when you get the field capacity and everything just right, and see that air is making it's way through the vents properly (less condensation around the hole on the inside).. then there is no need to really mess with anything.
> 
> I do want to grow other species like pans though. Soon. All of them I can get my hands on. I'm coming down with the fever, thanks guys!


When I heard the trips may different and possibly more visuals I had to give the different species a try. I have jars going right now of tamps, atl7, natal, and mexicana. It'll be a little bit but ill share my results. I tend to over complicate things also, I tried pftek twice and failed and almost gave up until I got on here and got some good advice. I went with the 6 qt shoe boxes, made Like 30 of them throughout a month or 2 and every one of them worked to my suprise, some more than others but they all yielded a few flushes of mushrooms and if made right its pretty much set it and forget it. I've learned that pinning occurs from the evaporation of moisture from the surface of the substrate and the fruiting bodies use the moisture contained within the substrate to grow. So when I spawn my jars I just make sure the substrate is hydrated enough, and only spray a little bit if the surface looks dry, and I can tell how much moistures in the sub by the weight of the shoebox when I pick it up. Though things may vary between environment but that's what's working for me. The Rh% here is 60-70% so someone that's in a dryer climate may have to hydrate more than I would. Also things speed up when it gets hot out. When dialed in to my environment I barely have to touch them. Like you said field capacity is key.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 12, 2022)

Sometimes I have an extra jar of spawn and make mini shoeboxes out of little containers i find around the house. I used a pint in this one. Apeu.


----------



## Chronicly ill (Sep 13, 2022)

"hepa filtered air to replace it" again not necessary. the only time filtered air is necessary is when working under a laminar flow hood. otherwise WHO FILTERS THE AIR OUTSIDE? how much green mold you see outside? Oh and most importantly, how to you get a cleanroom environment before you open chamber lid to pick em and introduce a fkton of room air to the chamber? seems that would counteract any prior filtering of inlet air, do you really think its necessary to prevent contams when that white cake thats owned my myc is still strong?.. after 2 or 3 flushes maybe. Lemme ask this, when growing outdoors what measures are taken against contamination? cuz i see mushrooms outside all the time. never anything green growing around em except grass n weeds. take a look at how its done LARGE scale. stop complicating things. btw poo (horse anyway) has a green mold IE Aspergillus fighting organism..ever see green fungus covered turds? Me either. thats why you only pasteurize the poo, do not sterilize it. its not rocket science yall. Just stop with the bro science BS n you'll be fine. if internet info is not in a book as well its probably some bs to over complicate your hobby. try it side by side, prove it before you adopt the theory as fact. 100gal aquarium make a fine chamber for four 6qt cakes. if you need more than that make a room that mirrors the houses. might wanna do that in a shed. Away from noses.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 13, 2022)

Chronicly ill said:


> "hepa filtered air to replace it" again not necessary. the only time filtered air is necessary is when working under a laminar flow hood. otherwise WHO FILTERS THE AIR OUTSIDE? how much green mold you see outside? Oh and most importantly, how to you get a cleanroom environment before you open chamber lid to pick em and introduce a fkton of room air to the chamber? seems that would counteract any prior filtering of inlet air, do you really think its necessary to prevent contams when that white cake thats owned my myc is still strong?.. after 2 or 3 flushes maybe. Lemme ask this, when growing outdoors what measures are taken against contamination? cuz i see mushrooms outside all the time. never anything green growing around em except grass n weeds. take a look at how its done LARGE scale. stop complicating things. btw poo (horse anyway) has a green mold IE Aspergillus fighting organism..ever see green fungus covered turds? Me either. thats why you only pasteurize the poo, do not sterilize it. its not rocket science yall. Just stop with the bro science BS n you'll be fine. if internet info is not in a book as well its probably some bs to over complicate your hobby. try it side by side, prove it before you adopt the theory as fact. 100gal aquarium make a fine chamber for four 6qt cakes. if you need more than that make a room that mirrors the houses. might wanna do that in a shed. Away from noses.


I open my shoe boxes damn near everyday when colonized and haven't gotten a contam yet. I only worry about sterility when innoculating jars. I'm my short experience this myc fights all that shit off for the most part. I had some still putting out mushrooms after a couple months with no contams. I mean they grow off of shit. Actual shit lmfao. I feel like the possibilities are endless with a colonized jar of spawn.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 13, 2022)

I guess the biggest worry then, is using spore syringes that are already contaminated. Well, you can't get liquid ready to go culture's legally here in the US yet, so it looks like building a flow hood is essential, and the only good way to do transfers, so you can keep isolating not only the genetics, but samples of myc without contamination. It actually looks real easy, and fun to do. I'm gonna make a flow hood for sure.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 13, 2022)

My jack frosts are monsters on the 3rd flush!!!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 13, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I guess the biggest worry then, is using spore syringes that are already contaminated. Well, you can't get liquid ready to go culture's legally here in the US yet, so it looks like building a flow hood is essential, and the only good way to do transfers, so you can keep isolating not only the genetics, but samples of myc without contamination. It actually looks real easy, and fun to do. I'm gonna make a flow hood for sure.


I believe If a sports shringe was contaminated when you got it You would see it. But I'm not sure on that 1 I've never got one.


----------



## canndo (Sep 13, 2022)

The thing about natural competition in fields and such is that you only one in a hundred billion spores actually grows to fruit in nature. You want far higher odds in your house than that. Don't compare growth in the wild with domesticated production.

The reason you temporarily have little or no contamination is first, because you have yet to flood your environment with trich spores. You will eventually.

And second is that you are exploiting the preferred ph difference between your contaminant (which generally enjoys more acidic substrate) and your mycelium (which likes more basic substrates).

Your mycelium will exude acidic metabolites and digestive fluids and will steadily acidify its surroundings making contamination nearly inevitable both because of the pH and because your mycelium will become weaker over time.

As to the "evaporation as trigger". Name a situation where evaporation does not happen. And what exactly is the mechanism? I have yet to see even a suggestion of a test for "microclimate variations" let alone actual evaluations of it, what ever it is. I have tried using water crystals as casing, there must be large amounts of immediate evaporation from them yet it has not been particularly effective.
Still, triggers are not really that important given that most techniques manage them inadvertently or otherwise.

How many mushrooms of this variety have been grown in ABSOLUTE darkness? I mean no light from start to finish? Everyone takes a peek. A peek is all it takes. And light is measurable. Microclimate and evaporation are not. So we really can't claim evaporation is a trigger. Nor can anyone claim there to be a single fruiting trigger, surely there are several. Fresh air, or more specifically co2 concentration (or o2) plays a part as well.

Hepa filters can be handy, laminar systems for sterile work are great but most find still air boxes do just fine.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 14, 2022)

canndo said:


> The thing about natural competition in fields and such is that you only one in a hundred billion spores actually grows to fruit in nature. You want far higher odds in your house than that. Don't compare growth in the wild with domesticated production.
> 
> The reason you temporarily have little or no contamination is first, because you have yet to flood your environment with trich spores. You will eventually.
> 
> ...


This is all theory. Educated guesses based on experimentation. Shows how complex these organisms are though. People have been cultivating them for a very long time and we still are here debating what makes them grow. I don't know I'm no scientist just calls it how's I sees it. But honestly you don't even need to know all that to grow mushrooms, doesn't have to be that complicated, one can simply just follow the direction of someone else and get what they're looking for.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 14, 2022)

This natal myc looks crazy. I made this one up 6 days ago and its already fully colonized.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 14, 2022)

Thanks for the advice guys. I think this will be my last post even using the word contam, even if it actually happens. I see how there is no real sense even talking about it, and how that could potentially dissuade any other newcomers from wanting to try cultivating their own...


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 14, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I think this will be my last post even using the word contam, even if it actually happens. I see how there is no real sense even talking about it, and how that could potentially dissuade any other newcomers from wanting to try cultivating their own...


No worries man. Contams are real and they definitely happen. Just hasn't happened to me. Keep everything clean, especially in the beginning. Its not recommended to keep opening shoe boxes before they're colonized because it can easily contaminate it. But I can't help it and I've been lucky. Whatever I say take with a grain of salt, I just started also and don't wanna give any bad advice but through this thread and the people tagging along I've learned alot. Maybe not all the science behind it but definitely how to grow them. I think alot of the sciency lingo we use scares newcomers away. I had no idea what people were talking about at first. Keep it clean, keep it simple, learn from your successes and failures.


----------



## A.k.a (Sep 14, 2022)

Yeeeeah natalensis!!

once the spawn is colonized it’s pretty much safe. If you’re using coir it’s fine to open the tubs up since there’s no uncolonized grain/manure or anything for mold spores to grow on.


my most recent natalensis from the iso I’m working


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 14, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Yeeeeah natalensis!!
> 
> once the spawn is colonized it’s pretty much safe. If you’re using coir it’s fine to open the tubs up since there’s no uncolonized grain/manure or anything for mold spores to grow on.
> 
> ...


Niiice!!! Fattys!!!! Cant wait to eat em, I've heard good things.


----------



## hermie420 (Sep 14, 2022)

fuckk yea boizz


----------



## 51/50HomeGrown707 (Sep 15, 2022)

If I'm not mistaken fungi are the largest organism on earth and cover more of the planet than animals and plants combined. Fungus is everywhere and more of them means predators! There are many fungus enemies, especially in an ideal growing condition and the enemy is small...micro...and it will not only kill your harvest but maybe hurt you too! So measure it twice and cut it once and don't forget to wash your hands!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 16, 2022)

Jack frost 3rd flush.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Sep 16, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Man I finally found something that truly helps me. Growing and smoking weed has been therapeutic and has got me off almost all of my meds. I love it and I love the hobby. So I didn't eat mushrooms for like 10 years. I struggle with anxiety depression PTSD the whole nine yards. I got an eighth of mushrooms a couple months ago and I slowly ate it microdosing throughout a week. I don't know how or why but it helped me immensely. I really can't even put it in words. So I bought a couple syringes immediately without doing much research just followed the p.f. Tek instructions. I'm going to definitely continue with it and get into other teks but I need these things to work out. I definitely believe in these things now as a medicine and truly have magical healing powers LOL I believe these can help heal me permanently. That's why I've been so persistent bugging everybody everywhere trying to talk to me about this stuff and the shroomery is really hard to navigate and some of the conversations I've had on there have just been counterproductive and it's very hard to get along with highly intelligent trolls LOL I thought I had good s*** to say and they hit me with riddles that I have no comeback for LOL you guys are pretty much the only ones talking to me and helping me with this so any advice any input any conversation is much appreciated. I'm very sorry for this book I just wrote I just smoked a 2 gram cone of heatlocker


i must agree on the change of train of thought


----------



## canndo (Sep 17, 2022)

51/50HomeGrown707 said:


> If I'm not mistaken fungi are the largest organism on earth and cover more of the planet than animals and plants combined. Fungus is everywhere and more of them means predators! There are many fungus enemies, especially in an ideal growing condition and the enemy is small...micro...and it will not only kill your harvest but maybe hurt you too! So measure it twice and cut it once and don't forget to wash your hands!


Fungus mites. I had such a bad case that after I sprayed I had a good half cup of them dead on the floor. Just like spider mites but they like mushrooms

Phorid flies.

Fungus gnats

STABLE FLIES! if you work with horse manure eventually you will encounter them. They are small flies that have tiny scissors as mouth parts. They like to find your legs, snip a bit of flesh and lap up your blood. It hurts.

Growing mushrooms is fun.

Contamination is usually a puzzle. There is a black mold, aspergillis Niger. It is capable of germinating through tivek and other air filters. It drives its mycelium through the filter and then breaks off into your substrate. You think you got a good bag, you shake it one last time and in a day or so you have a bag of inky mush. Took a long time to figure that one out.

Bad grain

Popcorn is sometimes sprayed with fungicide, not a damn thing will grow on it. Organic rye often is teaming with cysts that require days of moist time and 4 hours of autoclave in order to kill every last one. And you had better kill them all.

It's a nasty microscopic world.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Sep 17, 2022)

alphapinene said:


> yeah definitely bury them all, not very deep. Bury them in cow manure and cover with hay and water in real good like 3 gallons, they took about a month - 2 months to start fruiting outdoors


what time of year did you put the cakes into the ground?


----------



## alphapinene (Sep 17, 2022)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> what time of year did you put the cakes into the ground?


around early-mid summer...if i
remember correctly sometime early July...took about a month to start fruiting and they keep popping up after rain..usually one or two nice sized ones per rain..should fruit until the temps drop


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 19, 2022)

Checked my cake graveyard this morning and amongst all the bird seed that's been sprouting I have mushrooms. Looks like a few different kinds popped up too, but due to all the poisonous ones that grow here in the Midwest that look similar to cubes that are poisonous ill probably hold off on eating them though. I've found some that look almost identical to these before I buried cakes, Plus I have plenty, but man do they look cool growing outside!!! Looks like some TAT, GT, and PF Leucistic. Just like we were talking about, they don't seem to give a shit about contams Once they get going. I dug a big hole and dumped a few shoe boxes in it and then dumped some compost made up of yard waste on top and waited for the magic to happen. They showed up after a couple days of rain.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 19, 2022)

Destroying angels are very common in my area and look almost identical to cubes.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 19, 2022)

I believe I've seen Amanita Muscaria alot around here too, red caps with the white dots. Never knew you can eat them up until recently. Someone pointed them out to me the other day but still afraid to try any growing outside simply because I'm not confident when trying to identify them. The only ones I've ate from the wild were white morels, I've found garbage bags full at a time, love em sauteed in butter they taste like lobster, but even then, there's false morels so still gotta be cautious.


----------



## canndo (Sep 19, 2022)

If they bruise blue, they are your specimines. The aminitas you are talking about don't. In North America, no mushroom thar bruises blue AND leaves a purple brown spore print is poisonous. But of course look it up for yourself.


----------



## alphapinene (Sep 19, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I believe I've seen Amanita Muscaria alot around here too, red caps with the white dots. Never knew you can eat them up until recently. Someone pointed them out to me the other day but still afraid to try any growing outside simply because I'm not confident when trying to identify them. The only ones I've ate from the wild were white morels, I've found garbage bags full at a time, love em sauteed in butter they taste like lobster, but even then, there's false morels so still gotta be cautious.


yeah Amanitas are a deliriant/dissociative, more Alice in wonderland-like (shrinking/enlargement of body parts) and lucid-dreamlike but are toxic and lethal at higher doses with strong physical side effects...you can actually cook it and once it’s cooked you can eat it without any effects, people say it has a good taste..Amanita Muscaria Var Guesowii grows up here in the northeast, same species just a different variety that is a yellow-orange instead of red


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 19, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I believe I've seen Amanita Muscaria alot around here too, red caps with the white dots. Never knew you can eat them up until recently. Someone pointed them out to me the other day but still afraid to try any growing outside simply because I'm not confident when trying to identify them. The only ones I've ate from the wild were white morels, I've found garbage bags full at a time, love em sauteed in butter they taste like lobster, but even then, there's false morels so still gotta be cautious.


I used to forage for morels and sell them to high end restaurants. It was cool because I would meet the chefs in the kitchens where they would inspect and weigh the mushrooms, and then we would haggle a price and they would pay me in cash. It always felt like a Lifetime Channel movie drug deal. Morels are pretty hard to mistake. There are beefhearts which don't look like something you would want to eat, and half-free morels which are still edible. I never pick them, but my friend's family does and they have been foraging for longer than I've been alive.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 19, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I used to forage for morels and sell them to high end restaurants. It was cool because I would meet the chefs in the kitchens where they would inspect and weigh the mushrooms, and then we would haggle a price and they would pay me in cash. It always felt like a Lifetime Channel movie drug deal. Morels are pretty hard to mistake. There are beefhearts which don't look like something you would want to eat, and half-free morels which are still edible. I never pick them, but my friend's family does and they have been foraging for longer than I've been alive.


Hell yeah. They're the only ones I've aten from the wild.


----------



## A.k.a (Sep 19, 2022)

Yeah amanita has to be baked first I think. The trip description for them sounds pretty awesome, the couple I read the people got tired and started daydreaming and then became part of the dream until they snapped out of it and it would start over with a new one.

they actually sell them at a smoke shop here, never seen that anywhere else.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 19, 2022)

One time me and a group of friends went hiking around up in the mountains, and found 100s of large amanita's growing in the woods.

Took a full grocery sack of them back to my buddies place, and made a huge pot of tea. I remember reading you can cook the bad stuff out.. Every one was kind of scared and only drank a teaspoon, and it didn't taste the best that's for sure. I drank a whole cup though.

The only way i've been able to describe the trip, was that I lost a week of my life/memory, and faded in and out like the guy that's coming down off NZT pill on the movie Limiteless, with the same tunnel vision and everything. I got stuck in weird time loops, like the same thing happened over and over for 2 days, then I would come to in some other location. Then it would happen again, and a day would go by, like a CD thats scratched and keeps skipping or something. IDK how to describe it. 

It was only a few years back that I discovered those more orange/beigeish looking muscaria's we found 20 years ago were actually pantherina's!

I guess pantherina's are better anyway, and way more potent too, after learning more about them.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 19, 2022)

So I was about to start noccing some bags up, when I discovered one of my spore syringes liquid turned a yellowish tint, and has floaty globs (not black like some pics show of spores, more like milky looking bacteria or something funky). Its the rusty whyte one, and I don't remember it looking that way at all, they were all clear looking. All stored inside in dark location, etc, never messed with other than taking that pic recently.

I haven't ever opened the ziplock bag containing it, and its only been over a year since I bought them. 

Is it contaminated?


----------



## canndo (Sep 19, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> So I was about to start noccing some bags up, when I discovered one of my spore syringes liquid turned a yellowish tint, and has floaty globs (not black like some pics show of spores, more like milky looking bacteria or something funky). Its the rusty whyte one, and I don't remember it looking that way at all, they were all clear looking. All stored inside in dark location, etc, never messed with other than taking that pic recently.
> 
> I haven't ever opened the ziplock bag containing it, and its only been over a year since I bought them.
> 
> Is it contaminated?


Likely yes.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 19, 2022)

It's 2 years past the date on the label, not that it should matter. Not gonna risk it, or sure what happened. The other ones look fine.

Think I'm gonna get a few more, now that i'm ready to try.

EDIT: Apparently it does matter, and the vendors state the spores only only viable for around a year. I'm gonna order a new bundle, but still probably use the other ones that don't look funky.. I didn't store them in a fridge either, just stashed them away.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 20, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Yeah amanita has to be baked first I think. The trip description for them sounds pretty awesome, the couple I read the people got tired and started daydreaming and then became part of the dream until they snapped out of it and it would start over with a new one.
> 
> they actually sell them at a smoke shop here, never seen that anywhere else.


Ya see then I would try them for sure if I could find some one who knew how to prepare them. The effects sound awesome!!!!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> One time me and a group of friends went hiking around up in the mountains, and found 100s of large amanita's growing in the woods.
> 
> Took a full grocery sack of them back to my buddies place, and made a huge pot of tea. I remember reading you can cook the bad stuff out.. Every one was kind of scared and only drank a teaspoon, and it didn't taste the best that's for sure. I drank a whole cup though.
> 
> ...


Man that's sounds great Lol.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> So I was about to start noccing some bags up, when I discovered one of my spore syringes liquid turned a yellowish tint, and has floaty globs (not black like some pics show of spores, more like milky looking bacteria or something funky). Its the rusty whyte one, and I don't remember it looking that way at all, they were all clear looking. All stored inside in dark location, etc, never messed with other than taking that pic recently.
> 
> I haven't ever opened the ziplock bag containing it, and its only been over a year since I bought them.
> 
> Is it contaminated?


I believe if there's any discoloration out of the ordinary then it's most likely contaminated. Green, blue, red, yellow are probably colors you don't wanna see in a spore syringe.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> It's 2 years past the date on the label, not that it should matter. Not gonna risk it, or sure what happened. The other ones look fine.
> 
> Think I'm gonna get a few more, now that i'm ready to try.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently it does matter, and the vendors state the spores only only viable for around a year. I'm gonna order a new bundle, but still probably use the other ones that don't look funky.. I didn't store them in a fridge either, just stashed them away.


Ya I leave mine in the bag they come in, spray it down with alcohol, an put it in a North face lunchbox in the drawer of my fridge along with my seed collection. So far so good, but I've never left them in there for more than a month. So....


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 20, 2022)

Skeleton crews payment system is offline? Sounds like I can somehow paypal them through emails though.. Gonna pick up a new batch, and use them right away, lol. I need a new rusty white syringe (that doesn't turn into rusty piss water from sitting around), and looking at the anenome and z-strains.. Which ones haven't you guys tried?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 20, 2022)

I've tried a lot of them but not those two. Get in touch they'll point you in the right direction for sure.


----------



## IndigenousAlien (Sep 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I always had the most intense visual trips on liberty caps (semilanceata), and other wild psilocybes up here in the PNW. Baeo's (blue ringers), and cyanescens (wood lover varieties), etc.. Libs were most intense though.. I used to pick grocery bags full back in the days. I've seen the devil himself.
> 
> Its not just psilocybin, there is baeocystin and other active compounds too, psilocyn, etc... some types contain more of the other compounds than other types do. I dunno, there is something spiritual about consuming wild foraged mushrooms, and the way the were connected to the earth, and it alters everything about it for me.


Indeed, someone is out there that knows of Baeocystin, which is found in the not so well known Ps. Baeocystis, however, not to be stepping on your post, but "Blue Ringers" are different than Baeos. Blue Ringers formal name is Ps. Stunzii or some refer to them as Ps. Pugensis (sp?) which is refering to Pugent Sound, where they are prolific throughout the area. Baeocystis grow out of bark dust/bark beds, wood chips, etc. and sometimes in lawns, but they are not as common. I worked throughout the greater Seattle area mowing lawns and maintaining the grounds for large housing developments. OMG!!!! Autumn was unbelievable... mushrooms everywhere of all types... Just thought you may want to know the difference. Baeos are very potent and are extremely visual with deep spiritual and introspective wisdom waiting for you to tap into. Again, I am not meaning to put you on the spot/square... you can look them up and see for yourself, Baeocystis Stunzii


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 20, 2022)

My bad.. I used to pick both baeo's and stuntzii. I had forgot which ones we called the blue ringers. Baeo's are especially slimy looking when mature! You could literally peel the slime layer off them..


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 20, 2022)

Thanks for correcting me on that, mush love.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 29, 2022)

Natalensis Poppin off!!!

First time I'll be trying a new species I can't wait. Stay tuned I have many new strains and species coming up!!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 29, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Natalensis Poppin off!!!
> View attachment 5204961
> First time I'll be trying a new species I can't wait. Stay tuned I have many new strains and species coming up!!!


Damn dude, you're cranking them out, nice work! How are you storing all of them for long term?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 30, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Damn dude, you're cranking them out, nice work! How are you storing all of them for long term?


I dehydrate them and put them in jars.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Sep 30, 2022)

I do have to say that Natalensis is my favorite trip so far. But I gotta try em all. LoL
Soon I'll see what the Tamps, Mexicans, and ATL7's are hitting for. Amongst a bunch of other cubes.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 30, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Yeeeeah natalensis!!
> 
> once the spawn is colonized it’s pretty much safe. If you’re using coir it’s fine to open the tubs up since there’s no uncolonized grain/manure or anything for mold spores to grow on.
> 
> ...


Ive grow some thai koh samui that did this.. mine were alittle more squatty though.. 
Nice job..


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 30, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Yeah amanita has to be baked first I think. The trip description for them sounds pretty awesome, the couple I read the people got tired and started daydreaming and then became part of the dream until they snapped out of it and it would start over with a new one.
> 
> they actually sell them at a smoke shop here, never seen that anywhere else.


Nope.. they are no fun.. most people that eat them dont do it again... ive ate them a few times.. they just made me feel sleepy.. really odd dreams from them.. and everytime i woke up after eating them, all i could taste im my mouth was vomit.. even though i didnt puke.. its not a pleasurable time.. 
They do taste good baked though..lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 30, 2022)

I've never grown mushrooms but I do know about eating magics lol
It's getting into magic mushroom season here.

It's been awfully dry but I had a look for psylopsybin on Monday i didn't find anything besides 1 hay cap which is always a good sign. 
It's been 20 years and some since I've taken them but I've had a fancy for a mushroom trip for a couple of years now, sort of a last trip, it was in the 80s i was getting high af on them, totally loved them.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 30, 2022)

I find these every fall after cold rains..


Psilocybe cearulipes .a.k.a. (blue foot). i thought maybe i found a new specise but after having them tested they were indeed cearulipes.. very intense cartoony trip.. lol.. just from 4 small shrooms..

Oh yeah... dont go eating wild mushrooms without properly id'n them.. some galirina specise look similar to these..


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 30, 2022)

How did the blue foots taste? I heard they aren't as spicy somewhere.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 30, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> How did the blue foots taste? I heard they aren't as spicy somewhere.


Mild. Not much taste.. i dont recall them being spicy or not.. to be honest i dried them and chewed quickly and swalload trying not to taste them..lol.. 4 was about as strong and a half to a gram of cubes..


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 30, 2022)

As spicy as P. ovoideocystidiata anyway.. which they used to call blue foots as well, before they made the distinction between the 2 species, back in 2007 I think. If those kind grow around where you live, I wonder if ovoids do too then. You would be able to find them already, because they start fruiting in the spring, unlike the cearulipes which come with fall rains i'm guessing.. They do look kind of similar to each other, I can see why they were mistaken for so long..


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 30, 2022)

I dunno though. If you showed that pic without saying what they were, I would think you had azurescens. They look just like it...


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I dunno though. If you showed that pic without saying what they were, I would think you had azurescens. They look just like it...


They do have the ufo shaped umbo but are way smaller then azur's and im on the east side in michigan.. no azur's here.. we do have afew psilocybe mushys .. no ovoids up here yet.. northern ohio is as far as they've made it.. yet.. im sure with time they'll be around.. im really wondering if wavy caps would survive are winters. I would love to try them.. evey time ive tryed to order some they were always out of stock..


----------



## canndo (Oct 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> It's 2 years past the date on the label, not that it should matter. Not gonna risk it, or sure what happened. The other ones look fine.
> 
> Think I'm gonna get a few more, now that i'm ready to try.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently it does matter, and the vendors state the spores only only viable for around a year. I'm gonna order a new bundle, but still probably use the other ones that don't look funky.. I didn't store them in a fridge either, just stashed them away.



Having experimented with such things I can tell you that mass spore degradation is progressive. A percentage of spores virtually dissolve as time progresses. This process accelerates. It is slowed in cooler conditions. But this is all pretty obvious. What isn't is the fact that a few spores may well survive at the two year mark and beyond. Of course the trick is using agar and large numbers of spores on your dish. I've had success at three years.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 1, 2022)

canndo said:


> Having experimented with such things I can tell you that mass spore degradation is progressive. A percentage of spores virtually dissolve as time progresses. This process accelerates. It is slowed in cooler conditions. But this is all pretty obvious. What isn't is the fact that a few spores may well survive at the two year mark and beyond. Of course the trick is using agar and large numbers of spores on your dish. I've had success at three years.


 Yea I never got around to using them, and didn't store in a cool place. The one on the left is the only one that looks funky, the other ones are still clear..


Are you saying I can still squirt it out onto some agar, and isolate the good myc where the bad stuff isn't growing? Or is that just for older non contaminated syringes.. My other 2 are the same age, but still look ok. I was gonna get a whole new batch soon and make sure to use them right away.

Almost done setting up an area to do it all in


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 1, 2022)

You guys reccomend to use SAB when working with agar and doing transfers to isolate stuff too?

I have a small HEPA 99.9 filter, probably 4 x 8 inches, and was thinking I could cut an opening in another clear tote, seal it around the opening, and hook up a small inline or cage fan with a shroud to flow through it. A mini flow hood the size of a SAB... Take me an hour to build I'm guessing, think its worth doing?


----------



## canndo (Oct 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5206208 Yea I never got around to using them, and didn't store in a cool place. The one on the left is the only one that looks funky, the other ones are still clear..
> 
> 
> Are you saying I can still squirt it out onto some agar, and isolate the good myc where the bad stuff isn't growing? Or is that just for older non contaminated syringes.. My other 2 are the same age, but still look ok. I was gonna get a whole new batch soon and make sure to use them right away.
> ...


Squirt a good bit on your agar and wait. If it grows, you are good. Do it on several plates. 

If you want to save for a longer period, squirt it in a plain dish and let it dry. (The new stuff, the old won't work much). Then it should be good for four or five years.


----------



## canndo (Oct 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> You guys reccomend to use SAB when working with agar and doing transfers to isolate stuff too?
> 
> I have a small HEPA 99.9 filter, probably 4 x 8 inches, and was thinking I could cut an opening in another clear tote, seal it around the opening, and hook up a small inline or cage fan with a shroud to flow through it. A mini flow hood the size of a SAB... Take me an hour to build I'm guessing, think its worth doing?


Still air is plenty good for quick agar work. You may make things worse using that filter unless the flow is right.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 2, 2022)

canndo said:


> Fungus mites. I had such a bad case that after I sprayed I had a good half cup of them dead on the floor. Just like spider mites but they like mushrooms
> 
> Phorid flies.
> 
> ...


i 'am still learning some of the terms ,know nothing about mushrooms ,just know i like them!


----------



## crankdoctor (Oct 2, 2022)

Do they put stuff in feed that kills the effect now? Talking about wild shrooms in cow Pattie’s. I used to live in Westin Fl many years ago and hit the farms and collect. But I hear they put something in feed now. My daughter grew them for a few years but never asked the prosess. Interesting topic!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 2, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I do have to say that Natalensis is my favorite trip so far. But I gotta try em all. LoL
> Soon I'll see what the Tamps, Mexicans, and ATL7's are hitting for. Amongst a bunch of other cubes.


@7L!fTeD24 what is the meaning of cubes?


----------



## canndo (Oct 2, 2022)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> @7L!fTeD24 what is the meaning of cubes?



He is referring to the genus (?) Psilocybe cubensis. The most common of all domesticated Hallucinogenic mushrooms.

Moderate strength, among the bottom of the group as far as quality of experience but the most easily grown.


----------



## canndo (Oct 2, 2022)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> i 'am still learning some of the terms ,know nothing about mushrooms ,just know i like them!



You likely need not know ANY of the things I posted in this thread. You need to have been consecutively growing various sorts of mushrooms for many years in order to have encountered any of these horrors.

Not to worry should you intend to try your hand.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> They do have the ufo shaped umbo but are way smaller then azur's and im on the east side in michigan.. no azur's here.. we do have afew psilocybe mushys .. no ovoids up here yet.. northern ohio is as far as they've made it.. yet.. im sure with time they'll be around.. im really wondering if wavy caps would survive are winters. I would love to try them.. evey time ive tryed to order some they were always out of stock..


Cyans are pretty abundant up here in the PNW, and sometimes you find massive flushes! Funny though, it's usually in your friends neighbors grandma's flower bed (the guy that posted here earlier about doing lawn care in seattle knows what's up, lol), and mostly in places a more responsible adult wouldn't be wandering around these days.. I still manage to keep a stash of them around though.. This year I'll be looking for a new sample to put in my own bed 


Azzies though, you gotta drive a little farther out to the coast, where its sandy, where they are for sure. I never really made the trip to look for them, I know friends that do. Never found them randomly either, but they are around here.

Funny how all those species mentioned can somewhat resemble each other, at different stages of growth, or in different environments, weather conditions..


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Oct 2, 2022)

I can't wait to get some of these magical Stones people been talking about


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 2, 2022)

canndo said:


> He is referring to the genus (?) Psilocybe cubensis. The most common of all domesticated Hallucinogenic mushrooms.
> 
> Moderate strength, among the bottom of the group as far as quality of experience but the most easily grown.


thanks for [email protected], this helps me a lot.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 2, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I can't wait to get some of these magical Stones people been talking about


hear about those some place !


----------



## A.k.a (Oct 3, 2022)

They look so gnarly. Apparently tastes like sour metallic walnuts too. Never been able to bring myself to eat any when the mushrooms are much more potent.


----------



## southbayLA154 (Oct 4, 2022)

Hey what’s up guys ! Im new to growing mushrooms I’ve done some reading 
I’d like to bury some mushrooms I have into some substrate possibly indoors or outdoors

from what I have on hand what can I mix up for the substrate?

peatmoss
Coco coir 
Malibu compost
Vermiculite 
Perlite
Straw 

I’m thinking of doing the coco coir with vermiculite mix ,

do I absolutely need gypsum?
Also can I add some compost as well?
Can I add perlite aswell ? 

so I would be mixing ..

1 part coco
1 part Malibu compost
1 part perlite ?
1 part vermiculite
5% gypsum if needed ? 

do I add the compost & gypsum before adding boiling water to sterilize?

or add the gypsum after sterlizing


----------



## canndo (Oct 4, 2022)

southbayLA154 said:


> Hey what’s up guys ! Im new to growing mushrooms I’ve done some reading
> I’d like to bury some mushrooms I have into some substrate possibly indoors or outdoors
> 
> from what I have on hand what can I mix up for the substrate?
> ...



More vermiculite, you dont need the gypsum. Boiling water will not sterilize. Try bringing your substrate to field capacity (squeeze a fist fill, if a few drops of water exude, you are good. If rivulets come its too much). Place it in a pan, cover with foil and cook in your oven at around 170 f for a few hours. Let it cool to under 100 and put your spawn in. Cover with foil again, a few holes for air. Put the thing in a nice warm place for a few weeks.


----------



## southbayLA154 (Oct 4, 2022)

canndo said:


> More vermiculite, you dont need the gypsum. Boiling water will not sterilize. Try bringing your substrate to field capacity (squeeze a fist fill, if a few drops of water exude, you are good. If rivulets come its too much). Place it in a pan, cover with foil and cook in your oven at around 170 f for a few hours. Let it cool to under 100 and put your spawn in. Cover with foil again, a few holes for air. Put the thing in a nice warm place for a few weeks.


alright got it 
1 part coco 
1 part Malibu compost 
2 parts vermiculite

Bring to field capacity 
And in she goes in the oven 

adding some compost too it is fine ?


----------



## A.k.a (Oct 4, 2022)

If you use just the coir you won’t have to bother sterilizing or pasteurizing.

Do you have spawn? Just burying mushrooms wont do the trick.


----------



## canndo (Oct 4, 2022)

southbayLA154 said:


> alright got it
> 1 part coco
> 1 part Malibu compost
> 2 parts vermiculite
> ...



Sure.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Oct 6, 2022)

The natals I'm working on. Some are tall and skinny some look like apes. It's weird that the yellow stuff you see only appeared on the natal tubs But seems to come and go between flushes and doesn't seem to affect anything. May just be metabolites.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 6, 2022)

canndo said:


> He is referring to the genus (?) Psilocybe cubensis. The most common of all domesticated Hallucinogenic mushrooms.
> 
> Moderate strength, among the bottom of the group as far as quality of experience but the most easily grown.


thanks for the help on that one @7L!fTeD24,old skull do'nt keep things in stock like it used too.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 6, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Thanks man. I'm going to follow these next. Should have never took the easy way don't learn much or get much that way. Not much to say. Sucks, I hate failure. Disappointed. Never Really liked em much until I ate a very small barely noticeable amount and noticed the benefits.


shrooms have a way of adjustin a persons head!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Oct 6, 2022)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> shrooms have a way of adjustin a persons head!


Without a doubt!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Oct 9, 2022)

Mazatapec


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 9, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Without a doubt!


things were really gloomie after, i had a cancer scare, been thru chemo/ cut on. Bummed out for about eight months then a local gal came up with shrooms ,first round (over 30 years since last dose) was a micro dose, a few days later i worked up ,the nerve to ingest 1and 1/2 grams ,really helped dispell the gloom and doom.i love my local stripper and her shrooms.


----------



## Oofo (Oct 10, 2022)

southbayLA154 said:


> alright got it
> 1 part coco
> 1 part Malibu compost
> 2 parts vermiculite
> ...


You don’t got to sterilize if you just use coco and Verm. Google bucket tek. Easier is best. To cook it is hella old school.


----------



## Oofo (Oct 10, 2022)

Oofo said:


> You don’t got to sterilize if you just use coco and Verm. Google bucket tek. Easier is best. To cook it is hella old school.








My Elementary Coir Tek - Mushroom Cultivation - Shroomery Message Board


I have received multiple msg's and always get asked how do I prepare my coir, so I decided to create a coir tek, so here it is. Hopefully everyone finds it helpful. IN MY JOURNAL Damion's Coir




www.shroomery.org


----------



## Oofo (Oct 10, 2022)

Oofo said:


> My Elementary Coir Tek - Mushroom Cultivation - Shroomery Message Board
> 
> 
> I have received multiple msg's and always get asked how do I prepare my coir, so I decided to create a coir tek, so here it is. Hopefully everyone finds it helpful. IN MY JOURNAL Damion's Coir
> ...


Even that tek is old school as hell. No need to bag it or anything. No need to not have exposed grains. I don’t even stir it. (Bag inside does help no side pinning).


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 10, 2022)

Apparently you don't even really need to pasteurize coco or verm either (using whatever tek, bucket, oven, etc). They say nothing really grows because its inert, but I do anyway when I grow plants indoors with it. I'm sure I've picked up dormant pest eggs from un expanded bricks before, and never had a problem since I bake or add boiling water to the bucket.


----------



## Oofo (Oct 10, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Apparently you don't even really need to pasteurize coco or verm either (using whatever tek, bucket, oven, etc). They say nothing really grows because its inert, but I do anyway when I grow plants indoors with it. I'm sure I've picked up dormant pest eggs from un expanded bricks before, and never had a problem since I bake or add boiling water to the bucket.


Yeah baking is much much harder/longer. I did that in like ‘02 last time or something. Here is a decent video of no one has posted for the monotub part. Roger rabbit has some super olds school videos. Him and PF are the reason we know how to home grow at all I think.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Oct 10, 2022)

Oofo said:


> You don’t got to sterilize if you just use coco and Verm. Google bucket tek. Easier is best. To cook it is hella old school.


I just use coco and bucket tek it. I used to use vermiculite with the coco before but didn't really notice a difference. So I just use coco and put it in a bucket pour boiling water in it and put the lid on to pasteurize. So far so good.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 10, 2022)

Water is way more effiecient to heat up. I'm used to doing that with coco when I used it more often, so thats what I'll do for substrate too. Easy bucket tek. I got a cooler I use when I expand blocks, and just dumping boiling water in (you can even estimate about the exact ratio for mushroom substrate field capacity) seems to work just right, and hold the temp long enough. Easy!


----------



## Oofo (Oct 10, 2022)

Oofo said:


> Yeah baking is much much harder/longer. I did that in like ‘02 last time or something. Here is a decent video of no one has posted for the monotub part. Roger rabbit has some super olds school videos. Him and PF are the reason we know how to home grow at all I think.


P


7L!fTeD24 said:


> I just use coco and bucket tek it. I used to use vermiculite with the coco before but didn't really notice a difference. So I just use coco and put it in a bucket pour boiling water in it and put the lid on to pasteurize. So far so good.


the verm is there to hold water so it does help with 2+ flush. I toss them after 2 flushes anyway so it depends on the strain size if it is even worth it.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 10, 2022)

I like the idea of those inflate-able tubs.

I was looking into tubs to setup in my new little temporary mushroom grow room space (my drying chamber), and was about to buy 4 or 5 larger totes to stack on each other..

Then, I got the idea to just buy a tall plastic storage rack, and cover it with plastic film all the way around. Better yet, I could use polycarbonate panels, so it can be washed down easier. I'll have a tall fruiting chamber with 4-5 shelfs to put the tubs in when ready.

You guys think thats a bad idea? Better to use multiple tubs so they are more isolated from one another?


----------



## Oofo (Oct 10, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I like the idea of those inflate-able tubs.
> 
> I was looking into tubs to setup in my new little temporary mushroom grow room space (my drying chamber), and was about to buy 4 or 5 larger totes to stack on each other..
> 
> ...


I would recommend using multiple tubs and stacking. Sometime a tub goes bad. Also the way a tub is with the holes and the bag you put on it keeps 95% of the pins on the top of the substrate. I am not sure how the air flow would be in the area you are talking about and that is what causes the pins. That is the entire point of the holes in monotub. I have definitely seen some old school hippies on shroomery do it that way in just foil trays even. But they are amazing skill level that helped teach us all the modern ways. it is harder unless you have yourself at the level where you set up and get no side pins.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 10, 2022)

It seems like if you had a larger fruiting chamber rack, you could use meshed trays, and suspend them in the air from the shelve above. Grow a full 360 degrees all the way around the substrate, even through the bottom of the tray...


----------



## Oofo (Oct 10, 2022)

you can always grow full 360 just don’t put a bag in it. It just sucks to harvest. When you first set up just use 6-8 tubs put a get a cheap Amazon strip light pack and put one between each stack. After that first run if you still need a lot then man you know a lot of people bro lol. If that is the case then it maybe worth it to do all that you are saying. I also just use 3m micropore tape and not that pillow material you roll up.


----------



## canndo (Oct 11, 2022)

Oofo said:


> Yeah baking is much much harder/longer. I did that in like ‘02 last time or something. Here is a decent video of no one has posted for the monotub part. Roger rabbit has some super olds school videos. Him and PF are the reason we know how to home grow at all I think.



No, OSS and Orrick and later Paul stamens are the reason. This was in the 70's. 

OSS and Orrick published a book that had all the particulars and stamets sold everything but spores. You could get the spores from several mail order places.


----------



## Oofo (Oct 12, 2022)

canndo said:


> No, OSS and Orrick and later Paul stamens are the reason. This was in the 70's.
> 
> OSS and Orrick published a book that had all the particulars and stamets sold everything but spores. You could get the spores from several mail order places.


Not really. That had nothing to do with home grows. PF and RR did that. Stamens books is for commercial growing really not super useful lol.


----------



## Oofo (Oct 12, 2022)

There is a reason mushroom growing was rare and mostly outdoor hunting before the 90s. Those techniques are very hard to use for most people. By the 90s the techniques had been updated from commercial to home grows. From things that took hours to things that took minutes. No one doibt stamens knowledge or contributions but they didnt teach home growing in the matter we all grow now. That was PF and then RR/shroomery crew.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Oct 12, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I like the idea of those inflate-able tubs.
> 
> I was looking into tubs to setup in my new little temporary mushroom grow room space (my drying chamber), and was about to buy 4 or 5 larger totes to stack on each other..
> 
> ...


I like using the 6qt shoeboxes. If one goes bad or something you can toss it no worries. Plus it gives you more tubs to play around with while learning how to dial things in. You can even get a big tub and put some holes in it and put a few shoeboxes inside it without Their lids on. Then you could stack the big tubs.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Oct 12, 2022)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> things were really gloomie after, i had a cancer scare, been thru chemo/ cut on. Bummed out for about eight months then a local gal came up with shrooms ,first round (over 30 years since last dose) was a micro dose, a few days later i worked up ,the nerve to ingest 1and 1/2 grams ,really helped dispell the gloom and doom.i love my local stripper and her shrooms.


Hell yeah. Glad they helped ya. Ya man these things are great for so many things especially the mind. They definitely help the body too, been eating them for a while now and my mental health has drastically gotten better, I've also started to pay attention to how they affect my body and I feel like they definitely help with pain and inflammation too. For some reason the Natalensis was almost like a narcotic high with tons of visuals. I have some mild pain from past injuries and whenever I eat mushrooms it eases the pain, maybe because of the anti-inflammatory properties because it's joint pain in my knee, ankle, and my shoulder.


----------



## canndo (Oct 12, 2022)

Oofo said:


> Not really. That had nothing to do with home grows. PF and RR did that. Stamens books is for commercial growing really not super useful lol.



OSS and Orrick were the basis of all the pioneers i knew or knew about ayt that time. I wasn't talking about his book but his little mail order operation. We were growing cubensis Ling before the internet.






Psilocybin: Magic Mushroom Grower's Guide: A Handbook for Psilocybin Enthusiasts 2nd, Oss & Oeric, Oeric, O.N., McKenna, Terence - Amazon.com


Psilocybin: Magic Mushroom Grower's Guide: A Handbook for Psilocybin Enthusiasts - Kindle edition by Oss & Oeric, Oeric, O.N., McKenna, Terence. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading...



www.amazon.com





See, back then there was an underground publisher called "loompanics" where we could get information that had never been in a library. I was an ardent pupil of all things mushrooms way back then.

Robert McPherson "invented" the spore syringe. Prior to that the only way to aquire spores was a print. That necessitated sterile agar methods. McPherson put together a method of growing mushrooms from half pint jars (or what ever) by using his product. He had a terrarium where he grew all the source mushrooms and put together his syringes. Homestead sold prints from the back of high times magazine which is where I got my first prints..

McPherson designed his tek not for ease of growth bit so he could sell his $10 syringes, claiming that one syringe was necessary for each jar.

He finally got busted when he began to send specific instructions with his product. Big mistake. Now, of course, all syringes are for "microscopy".


----------



## Oofo (Oct 12, 2022)

canndo said:


> OSS and Orrick were the basis of all the pioneers i knew or knew about ayt that time. I wasn't talking about his book but his little mail order operation. We were growing cubensis Ling before the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is not really relevant to home growing. We all know about homestead. No one was growing still because it was too hard. That is great you know some history I was thier man. Lol. pf and shroomery made home growing. Even homestead the kit would go bad 50% of the time and always go bad after 1-2 flushes.


----------



## Oofo (Oct 12, 2022)

Oofo said:


> That is not really relevant to home growing. We all know about homestead. No one was growing still because it was too hard. That is great you know some history I was thier man. Lol. pf and shroomery made home growing. Even homestead the kit would go bad 50% of the time and always go bad after 1-2 flushes.


So much bad info I am not going to correct or respond anymore. Lol.


----------



## Oofo (Oct 12, 2022)

Oofo said:


> So much bad info I am not going to correct or respond anymore. Lol.


Like for example you don’t need agar to start with a print. How do you make a syringe only with agar? Lol you got how it went in your mind but it is really just how it went for you (honestly i doubt the entire thing lol).


----------



## Oofo (Oct 12, 2022)

Oofo said:


> Like for example you don’t need agar to start with a print. How do you make a syringe only with agar? Lol you got how it went in your mind but it is really just how it went for you (honestly i doubt the entire thing lol).





Oofo said:


> Like for example you don’t need agar to start with a print. How do you make a syringe only with agar? Lol you got how it went in your mind but it is really just how it went for you (honestly i doubt the entire thing lol).


Or that of wasn’t made for ease of use. I honestly doubt you even grown seeing you say that lol.


----------



## Oofo (Oct 12, 2022)

Why do losers you have never accomplished anything always claim others did everything for greed? Is it so they can feel better about never accomplishing anything?


----------



## canndo (Oct 13, 2022)

Oofo said:


> That is not really relevant to home growing. We all know about homestead. No one was growing still because it was too hard. That is great you know some history I was thier man. Lol. pf and shroomery made home growing. Even homestead the kit would go bad 50% of the time and always go bad after 1-2 flushes.



You were there. Where exactly? I started growing mushrooms when I was 20. I am now 70. This was pre homestead kit. Remember that?


----------



## canndo (Oct 13, 2022)

Oofo said:


> So much bad info I am not going to correct or respond anymore. Lol.



Like? 

Oh, and here is a catalog I have laying around. Predates everything you mention. This is where we got our supplies.


----------



## canndo (Oct 13, 2022)

Oofo said:


> Or that of wasn’t made for ease of use. I honestly doubt you even grown seeing you say that lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 13, 2022)

Oofo said:


> Why do losers you have never accomplished anything always claim others did everything for greed? Is it so they can feel better about never accomplishing anything?


Welcome to RIU


----------



## HydoDan (Oct 13, 2022)

Oofo said:


> Why do losers you have never accomplished anything always claim others did everything for greed? Is it so they can feel better about never accomplishing anything?


Are you here just to stir shit or actually contribute?!?


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 13, 2022)

HydoDan said:


> Are you here just to stir shit or actually contribute?!?


Every post of his is shit stiring..


----------



## HydoDan (Oct 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Every post of his is shit stiring..


 I don't get it! Why do people have to be like that??


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Oct 14, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> They don’t need much light, sometimes they’ll grow towards it if it’s kinda dark but usually they don’t care.
> 
> some weird cubes I’ve got going right now
> 
> View attachment 5124337


That one beefy mushrom on the bottom right is looking like a tasty pierogi. yum.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Oct 16, 2022)

Tat

Golden halo

Doing shoebox tek has me waking up almost every morning to pins.


----------



## Flork (Oct 17, 2022)

Haven't been here in a while. I'm loving just doing small time bottle tek or whatever you call it.
Fn trippin right now little red worms following my fingers.

I know they say a cube is a cube but dam these jedi mind fuck are strong. And just what I wanted in visuals.

Anyway I'm off to play my guitar lol. 

Jedi Mind Fuck in a 1 gallon water bottle.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Oct 19, 2022)

This morning got some Natalensis, 3rd flush 
Some mazatapec too on their 3rd flush.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Oct 21, 2022)

Mutant PE Blob tub.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 21, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Mutant PE Blob tub.
> View attachment 5215748


nice! PEs canput out some weird mutants!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Oct 22, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> nice! PEs canput out some weird mutants!


Hell yeah bitches filled up my dehydrator off the first flush.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Oct 25, 2022)

Mutants and monsters this morning


----------



## A.k.a (Oct 25, 2022)

Hell yeah man some of those PE are good size too


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Oct 26, 2022)

Love waking up to shit like this.

Big ol' bangers!!!!


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 2, 2022)

Accidentally mixed TAT and APEU. Seemed to do good.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 2, 2022)

APES


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 2, 2022)

Mecicanas, Tamps, and ATL7 putting out massive stones and a few fun guys.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 2, 2022)

Flork said:


> Haven't been here in a while. I'm loving just doing small time bottle tek or whatever you call it.
> Fn trippin right now little red worms following my fingers.
> 
> I know they say a cube is a cube but dam these jedi mind fuck are strong. And just what I wanted in visuals.
> ...


Bro ditch the cakes and throw that shit in a shoe box.Lol You seem to be doing okay with the cakes so shoe boxes would be a breeze for you. If you were to crumble a couple of those cakes up with some coco in shoe box and you may get ounces.


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Nov 2, 2022)

I used to grow a shit ton and exchange for weed. Popcorn into shoe box sized plastic containers of coco coir and coffee grounds. Maybe some vermiculite if it's dry time of year. Used a small indoor greenhouse with perlite and a Vicks humidifier.

Cakes are terrible. Just stick with jars and then pouring the jars into tubs. Popcorn was by far the easiest shit to use on a consistent basis.


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Nov 2, 2022)

You're also going to want to save the smallest ones for yourself. Usually the most potent.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 2, 2022)

Right? At some point they just expand, and are as potent as they will be. They don't really grow more mass and weight, they just expand and get bigger in size, afaik. Still, a gram is a gram right, whether its babies or huge chonkers?


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Nov 3, 2022)

Yup that's what I found. Used to make tea from pinners and get real good.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 3, 2022)

Dirt_McGirrt said:


> I used to grow a shit ton and exchange for weed. Popcorn into shoe box sized plastic containers of coco coir and coffee grounds. Maybe some vermiculite if it's dry time of year. Used a small indoor greenhouse with perlite and a Vicks humidifier.
> 
> Cakes are terrible. Just stick with jars and then pouring the jars into tubs. Popcorn was by far the easiest shit to use on a consistent basis.


Yep that's exactly what I do. Jars of bird seed spawned to 6 quart shoe boxes of coco.


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Nov 3, 2022)

Bird seed works way better than popcorn I just couldn't do the smell pressure cooking it in the house.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 3, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Mecicanas, Tamps, and ATL7 putting out massive stones and a few fun guys.View attachment 5220867


If you just keep them in jars and dont give them much air they'll just produce the schlrocias (sorry spelling?)


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Nov 3, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> If you just keep them in jars and dont give them much air they'll just produce the schlrocias (sorry spelling?)


Ahhhh you're talkin' truffle territory. The creme de la creme


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 3, 2022)

Dirt_McGirrt said:


> Ahhhh you're talkin' truffle territory. The creme de la creme


Yes i am


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 4, 2022)

Dirt_McGirrt said:


> You're also going to want to save the smallest ones for yourself. Usually the most potent.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 4, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> If you just keep them in jars and dont give them much air they'll just produce the schlrocias (sorry spelling?)


Right I did it this way so I can get stones and mushrooms.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm wondering how long to leave the stones though for potency.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 5, 2022)

Holy s*** the big ones are like a footlong.

Crammed all four levels of the dehydrator this morning. Which comes out to a few ounces dry. So I harvested a few ounces this morning from a few tubs on their third and fourth flushes. It seems like when the flushes go on the mushrooms get bigger for me and then they stop.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2022)

Hell yeah some big honkers can show up in later flushes for sure.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 5, 2022)

Should I use high alkaline 8ph drinking water, and some hydrated lime in my CVG mix when I do the bucket tek to pasteurize it? Just trying to gather the rest of the supplies I need, and noticed some try to alter the PH for better resistance..


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 5, 2022)

Found this cool bulk substrate calculator online BTW: 






Bulk Mushroom Substrate Calculator


Bulk Mushroom Substrate Calculator



substratecalculator.weebly.com


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 5, 2022)

No coir doesn’t need any ph balancing


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 5, 2022)

Gotcha.. I'm guessing there could be times where having other additives in the sub, then you maybe want to alter the PH though, correct? All I know is some are doing it.. didn't look into it much.

Should I also just skip the gypsum when I prepare the bulk substrate? Just use C and V? Just coir? What would your guys mixes look like on the calculator I linked? Would your mix change depending on whatever tek, for example unmodified tub vs drilled out tubs, or other factors, etc? Thanks!

I love being a newb at something again


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2022)

The mix I currently use is 30lbs coco, 30lbs ewc, 2.5 cu/ft verm, and 12 cups of gypsum.


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 6, 2022)

I just use straight coir. The substrates purpose is to act as a water reservoir. The spawn contains all the nutrition needed.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 6, 2022)

I'm starting my first few (actually a lot) batches with brown rice if that makes a difference.. I'll go ahead and just use coir, and keep it simple to start with. Then maybe try some other additives later. 

I'm headed to town right now to pick out tubs. My new plan, is to get 4x large 100+ qt totes, and then set 3-4 standard 6qt shoe boxes inside the larger modified ones when ready to fruit.. I'll make the substrate depth around 4 inches in the shoeboxes, or deeper, to make up for the ratio of being in a larger fruiting chamber.


I know I'll lose a little surface area compared to just spawning into one bigger liner, but i like the idea of having 3 or 4 separate cakes in there own trays for now. I feel like I would get way more than dub tubbing the shoeboxes on shelves too, because they will have room to grow out and over the sides of the smaller containers, not trapped by a smaller lid. 


Also, I found my cheap pressure cooker pot, but can't find the weight that hold in the steam. I'm looking to see if they make universal 15psi weights, and will also check value village for a new one. I wanted to try making some agar, but not sure if I should trust the no pressure cooker recipes.

Last but not least, I have started building a mini flow hood, with real hepa filter. I got a 4inch inline fan with speed controller, (and going to use a damper duct to fine tune) and will have a prefilter before the fan intake too. I'll adjust flow so that it barely puts out a lighter flame in the center of the hood, and does not stir the air around in the room its in.


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 7, 2022)

Yeah shoeboxes are perfect for starting out. Full size tubs using multiple jars of spawn can be risky because one bad jar will ruin the whole thing.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 7, 2022)

Still have few more containers to check out before I bite..

Headed to target next to to look at these, for $16.99:


*Sterilite 110qt Clear View Storage Bin with Latch Purple*

Outside Dimensions: 34 5/8" x 18 3/4" x 12 5/8"

Interior Dimensions at bottom: 31" x 15 1/2" x 12 1/4"
I want to make 100% sure I can fit 4 cheaper shoe boxes in there first, and this tote looks like a winner! 31" inner length, and good price.




 
^ The matching shoe boxes do fit, especially without the lid on, according to the specs (as if they're made to!) but are about $4 a piece, yikes!



Anyway, with this method.. I can not only start with shoeboxes, but also fruit them in the large tubs too. Then.. later I could spawn directly to the wholetubs (probably with 2 different liners, or possibly in DIY food grade plastic mesh liners i'll make, that I can clean and reuse, to pick up the cakes) later on, once I find something good to work with, and have the process dialed in.


I got some good ideas on FAE mods for the large tubs, that I haven't really seen. I'm gonna make PVC bulk heads, just like I do for RDWC systems, that have different caps. I can have different "EZ Dial" hole configurations on different caps, etc.  Extra little holes with plugs as well as the bulkheads if needed, but then again I could use mini bulk heads..

Or, I can stuff the inside length of the 2" bulkheads with poly (not like trying to stuff a drilled out hole in thin material, lol), or even cover with MP tape instead if i wanted. I'll be able to try multiple different monotub teks, all with one system, all on one tub. Or run test on different tubs\configs, and find what works best..


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 8, 2022)

Tampanesis and ATL7 stones!!!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 9, 2022)

Good morning guys!






So I'm changing my flow hood design around a bit, to be more like this ^

Not cutting into 2 tubs like I was about to, and siliconing the filter in place, making something more turbulent than laminar..

I've heard nothing but good results from using the above low tech flow hood design. Seen multiple actual side by side tests of agar dishes with and without, and no contams from anyone using it that i've seen..

I will be skipping using the desktop air purifier unit itself though (i'm not spending $60 on a new one and already have some replaceent filters and fans, etc), and instead will be sticking the 4x9" filter into a 4x10 x 4" metal register duct fitting.. Then hook to a speed controlled inline fan with some 4" flexible ducting. Or any good blower I got laying around, even a small shop vac or leaf blower would work.



I'm gonna try using cheap 30 gallon clear trash/recycling bags instead of dry clean suit bags, and just use a new one every time, and cut new slits. I'll tape them up and reuse for garbage after doing flow hood work, using a new bag every time for cleanliness. Heard they work fine too.

Oh, and i'll probably set some kind of flat grill down inside bag before I tape it up, for flat work area inside, and to keep things up a little higher off the surface i'm on. Mostly to hold the bag down and off to the sides.

Now that I got my flow hood worked out, I need a way to sterilize needles, scalpels, etc, without a flame blowing out inside the flow bag.




Which brings us too:






DIY induction coil heaters!

Checking into them now..


----------



## keifcake (Nov 9, 2022)

This looks like a good discussion to get in on, imma have to start at the beginning.

But here's what I have going on.

So I grew some orangeglo watermelons this year, and finished racking 5 gallons of watermelon wine on 10/31, that I added 4 lbs of strawberries to, after primary fermentation. I don't really like drinking, but I'm working on a Psychedelic Wine project I've been thinking about for a while. I started the mushroom culture by using spore swabs on agar on 10/5, and made water darts that I inoculated sterilized popcorn with on 10/25. Man is the Z strain very aggressive, and it will take another 2 months for secondary fermentation of the wine to finish. Once I get the mushrooms, I want to add no less than 25 wet grams of fresh mushrooms per serving (which is about 3 grams dry), which I think about a wine glass equivalent of about 6 ozs is a good target. I'll add a little ascorbic acid when putting the shrooms in the wine for extraction to protect the unstable psilocin, and allow the water to extract both the psilocybin and psilocin for 2 days, and I will probably have to rack the wine one last time and be sure fermentation has stopped before bottling. I'm thinking it should have long shelf life with 14% alcohol and vitamin-c acting as a preservative. I have some frozen infused kool-aid in the freezer, but something I feel more confident in staying shelf stable would be pretty awesome.
The 2 mycelium pics are 10 days difference, no break n shake has been, and I don't believe I'm gonna bother disrupting the colony

I'm actually hoping for about 50 wet grams per serving


----------



## keifcake (Nov 9, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Gotcha.. I'm guessing there could be times where having other additives in the sub, then you maybe want to alter the PH though, correct? All I know is some are doing it.. didn't look into it much.
> 
> Should I also just skip the gypsum when I prepare the bulk substrate? Just use C and V? Just coir? What would your guys mixes look like on the calculator I linked? Would your mix change depending on whatever tek, for example unmodified tub vs drilled out tubs, or other factors, etc? Thanks!
> 
> I love being a newb at something again


I'd recommend keeping simple, I started adding all kinds of stuff experimenting and had contam issues out the ass


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 10, 2022)

keifcake said:


> This looks like a good discussion to get in on, imma have to start at the beginning.
> 
> But here's what I have going on.
> 
> ...


This is way beyond my skill level but hallucinogenic watermelon wine sounds amazing. I've been wanting to try to make some type of drink or gummies or something that are really potent. I've just been eating them with a handful of m&Ms.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 10, 2022)

keifcake said:


> I'd recommend keeping simple, I started adding all kinds of stuff experimenting and had contam issues out the ass


I definitely agree on keeping it simple no need for all the fancy contraptions. Buuut a nicely built DIY laminar flow Hood I'd say would be worth building because they're fairly easy to build and really expensive to buy.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 10, 2022)

If you want to get into psilo extracts, I recommend starting with steeping mushrooms in hot water. I had a ninja coffee maker with insulated carafe, I'd put the hand shredded fresh mushrooms in carafe, and brew the hot water in to them, then let steep for an hour or two, then strain and squeeze what you can out of the shrooms. For flavoring it's hard to go wrong with shroom aid, using the premix kool-aid I add a good bit so it is pretty sweet.
Aim for around 40-50 grams fresh shrooms for a serving, I would put 80-100 grams in the carafe which I then divide into plastic bottle, like the small Gatorade bottles and write down the wet grams used on the lid so I know the dose later on. 

At 40 grams or so, you drink that and in 15 minutes you'll be starting to trip pretty hard, like everything is vibrating with wavy lines like looking at a mirage.

It's a serious trip for sure, and it has less body load than eating the dried material. You don't get that uncomfortable comeup that you get eating the shrooms, and if you're wanting to do high doses, it's way better than trying to shovel 5 grams down into your stomach.

Before making the kool-aid, I highly highly recommend ordering some ascorbic acid to add a tiny amount to the teas you make, it keeps everything from turning blue, protecting the good stuff

I've Made a good bit of chocolate shrooms too, it really changes it though. If you're still on the fence about really wanting to trip hard, the chocolate makes it much more pleasant because of the added MAOI in chocolate. It takes longer to come on, maybe up to a couple hours, and it really mellows it out in a good way, it also lengthens the duration of your trip as well. Unless you have a lot of shrooms to play around with, playing around with the chocolate can feel like a waste at times. I made gummies a couple times as well.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 10, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> I definitely agree on keeping it simple no need for all the fancy contraptions. Buuut a nicely built DIY laminar flow Hood I'd say would be worth building because they're fairly easy to build and really expensive to buy.


That's pretty awesome, and something I've been wanting to do myself. I have a squirrel cage fan at the house I've been wanting to dig out and construct a flow hood. My SAB works fine but is a pain to do much in.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 10, 2022)

Doing the high dose kool-aid is very draining though, you're not going to want to do anything the next day once your done tripping.
Dried Ones don't taste bad, but fresh ones are fucking terrible. As far as eating them, I've been putting them on pizza, a burger, whatever and eat the couple grams I dose with about every week, never even notice they're on there. It may add a little time to the come up, but lately I've eaten and then start a movie on hbomax, and you never really realize when the trip starts. It's about the only way I can sit down and get into movies these days


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 10, 2022)

keifcake said:


> That's pretty awesome, and something I've been wanting to do myself. I have a squirrel cage fan at the house I've been wanting to dig out and construct a flow hood. My SAB works fine but is a pain to do much in.


Yeah man I have a 6-in inline fan I might be able to make one out of too. Hmmm


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 10, 2022)

keifcake said:


> Doing the high dose kool-aid is very draining though, you're not going to want to do anything the next day once your done tripping.
> Dried Ones don't taste bad, but fresh ones are fucking terrible. As far as eating them, I've been putting them on pizza, a burger, whatever and eat the couple grams I dose with about every week, never even notice they're on there. It may add a little time to the come up, but lately I've eaten and then start a movie on hbomax, and you never really realize when the trip starts. It's about the only way I can sit down and get into movies these days


Yep I love watching TV on them. I do almost the same thing I eat them and then I start playing call of duty and I'm so focused on the game before I know it I'm tripping. I've become accustomed to eating high doses I ate about a quarter of ape yesterday. I usually go hard for a week and then take a break for a week.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 10, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Yeah man I have a 6-in inline fan I might be able to make one out of too. Hmmm


Maybe, but from my understanding you need a squirrel cage fan to get enough pressure to evenly push through a set of filters.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 10, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Yep I love watching TV on them. I do almost the same thing I eat them and then I start playing call of duty and I'm so focused on the game before I know it I'm tripping. I've become accustomed to eating high doses I ate about a quarter of ape yesterday. I usually go hard for a week and then take a break for a week.


Nice! I bet you were tripping pretty hard then. I'm about to order some APE spores myself, never tried that one. When I first started out I had trouble getting clean strong spores. I finally got a few good prints to work off of. I've made it a weekly thing of eating about a gram and a half. It doesn't disrupt me too much the next day, and the mood benefits last over a week, at the two week mark I'm definitely needing another dose


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 10, 2022)

keifcake said:


> This looks like a good discussion to get in on, imma have to start at the beginning.
> 
> But here's what I have going on.
> 
> ...


Shake those jars!


----------



## keifcake (Nov 10, 2022)

Yeah, well, I guess I might then. 
I've been needing to go get some more popcorn, I have another Z strain agar jar that's been colonized for a couple weeks, and a couple of Lucy agar jars that looks to be colonized well enough for water dart. 

I'm glad I read through this whole thread, found out about a good place to order spores from


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 10, 2022)

About the induction coil sterilizers. They sell the core of the units right on amazon for cheap, even a 1000w flyback version for only $15, just need the power supply, foot pedal, and the coil. Works good for scalpels, but from my understanding, some people couldn't get the needles to heat up. Like, some are made from cheaper alloys, so you might have to buy separate needle tips that work. Not exactly the greatest idea, but cool for a fun project down the road.


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 10, 2022)

Just don’t run those coils inside the SAB, seem some bad stuff from that 

Somebody posted these on shroomery the other day, apparently it’s a tidal wave iso he’s working on.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 10, 2022)

Ya for sure, high voltage and exposed wires inside a tub with ISO fumes sounds like trouble!

I don't wanna use up one of my nice over powered inline fans for my portable flow hood project now, so looking around to see what I got, without spending much money or time. I could pull a 12v AC blower or heater assembly out of one on my parts cars, and clean it up nice. Way more quiet than a shop vac or leaf blower motor. I don't need much CFM to fill a bag with air. Gonna check a dry cleaner place and try to buy some of there bags tonight. I'll update you guys with what I come up with.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 10, 2022)

Also, I'm stoked to finally see some activity in my P. Ovoid tub, outside on the porch. They must really like freezing weather, and have froze solid as a brick the previous winter.

I only got one or 2 small flushes from the shoebox of myc earlier this year, which started before I even added more woodchips and substrate in a bigger tub. I kept it watered all summer, but they pretty much went dormant. I thought maybe they died off, but now seeing a few spots of rhizomorphic mycelium attacking the wood chips again


----------



## keifcake (Nov 10, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> About the induction coil sterilizers. They sell the core of the units right on amazon for cheap, even a 1000w flyback version for only $15, just need the power supply, foot pedal, and the coil. Works good for scalpels, but from my understanding, some people couldn't get the needles to heat up. Like, some are made from cheaper alloys, so you might have to buy separate needle tips that work. Not exactly the greatest idea, but cool for a fun project down the road.


I was previously worried about sterilizing needle constantly, but this past time I just opened new needles and made water darts, then I hit my jars with them, starting with broke Boi tek lids first, then through injection ports. No flame sterilization at all. Out of 18 jars, I have 4 contaminated. 2 of which were the Bisporous jars, which was 50% being that I did 4 Bisp. And the print for that one appears to be contaminated, because trich broke out immediately in 1 of the 2 bisporous jars.
No contamination from the Z strain spore print, no transfer needed from spore swabbing 2 jars.
No contamination I can see from Lucy either, and it has been colonizing painfully slow compared to Z.
McKennaii print appears to be DOA or sterile, I previously did some agar in the spring, and 4 this time, no growth of anykind in any of the jars. Believe it or not, my best genetics have come from ebay, Z-strain, Lucy, Dancing Tiger, and Fiji, in trying to remember if i got my bisporous print from there or Sporeworks. My sporeworks syringes have all been pretty disappointing, but really I don't like MS syringes anyway, and prefer prints. Sporestore is probably the worst place to order from.

Further info on this inoculation, I started with 3 brand new unopened 10cc(12actually) syringes, and unopened needles in the SAB. The water was boiled and a 50cc syringe with a blunt needle big enough to suck up mycelium was used to cycle boiling water several times, before being filled and immediately capped (i cant remember if i saw this tek on 90 second mycology or Home Mycology), and placed in the SAB glove box where I allowed it to cool. Before the hot water syringe was placed in box I had everything waiting on it, including alcohol soaked rag.

A box of 100 needles was like $20, and syringes aren't really very expensive, and aren't completely necessary, can just make several hot water darts, so I figured at least with the needles, they're so cheap I may as not scrimp there. Trying to fool with lighters in a box is a pain in the ass, and not to mention if you have really wiped and sprayed a lot of alcohol good luck on getting a decent flame when there isn't enough oxygen left in the box, I figured I'd just open new needles if it touched something to possibly get contaminated. I'd say it worked out pretty well, probably even less contamination that when I'd be fooling with trying to make sure I had the needle glowing, and then try to poke it through the 3rd or 4th injection port and watch it bend to a 45. I also process my jars with foil on the lid so it's never open until in the box, and a couple of the jars foil on top had a couple small holes, which could be the contaminated z strain jars.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 10, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Ya for sure, high voltage and exposed wires inside a tub with ISO fumes sounds like trouble!
> 
> I don't wanna use up one of my nice over powered inline fans for my portable flow hood project now, so looking around to see what I got, without spending much money or time. I could pull a 12v AC blower or heater assembly out of one on my parts cars, and clean it up nice. Way more quiet than a shop vac or leaf blower motor. I don't need much CFM to fill a bag with air. Gonna check a dry cleaner place and try to buy some of there bags tonight. I'll update you guys with what I come up with.


I believe you'd have better luck with that than using inline fan, at least that fan is designed for handling some pressure, just scale the box down to an appropriate size. 
OMG no way could I work constantly hearing a shop vac or leaf blower motor lol


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 11, 2022)

You can pressure cook the syringes and needles and reuse them too


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 11, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> You can pressure cook the syringes and needles and reuse them too


Say I only want to use half of a syringe, do I just put the needle cap back on or take the needle off and put the black cap back on? Is it even possible to do it without getting contaminated?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 11, 2022)

keifcake said:


> I believe you'd have better luck with that than using inline fan, at least that fan is designed for handling some pressure, just scale the box down to an appropriate size.
> OMG no way could I work constantly hearing a shop vac or leaf blower motor lol


Don't be a cheapskate like me, and be pissed they raised the price to 59.99 (not even sure it includes the filter).. just buy the Holmes aer1 unit, and tape the dry clean bag on. It was engineered perfectly for it. You get true laminar flow, what a genius idea!

++


----------



## keifcake (Nov 11, 2022)

I've pressure cooked them before, and it does work, but I prefer to cycle boiling water, it just seems to work a little better for me. 
It is possible to recap it with the black cap, but I usually just leave the needle attached and cap that, and then put a new needle on later or flame sterilize before using again, the biggest drawback I've seen with leaving needle on is having to be careful bumping the plunger


----------



## keifcake (Nov 11, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Don't be a cheapskate like me, and be pissed they raised the price to 59.99 (not even sure it includes the filter).. just buy the Holmes aer1 unit, and tape the dry clean bag on. It was engineered perfectly for it. You get true laminar flow, what a genius idea!
> 
> View attachment 5224582+View attachment 5224583+View attachment 5224585


How is it working out? Pretty easy to work in front of?


----------



## keifcake (Nov 11, 2022)

Fresh supplies. 

24 new wide mouth jars
12 lbs popcorn
10lbs brown rice to try broke Boi tek, I can be water bath sterilizing the rice while instapot hydrates the popcorn and then dries out before putting the popcorn in the PC, and then I can go straight from vessel to box, limiting exposure

66qt monotub 
105 qt glove box to replace my old one, which has been really scratched up since repurposing it from holding other stuff, this is about 20qt bigger.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 11, 2022)

keifcake said:


> How is it working out? Pretty easy to work in front of?


I don't know yet, i'm still to much of a cheapskate to buy a new desktop hepa unit, and rather make my own. I'll go take some pics and show what I got, still looking for dry clean bag without having to buy a 20 pack online. https://www.amazon.com/HANGERWORLD-Cleaning-Laundrette-Polythylene-Protector/dp/B00E75YZGO/ref=sr_1_2?crid=2J5IUOY2FRYJH&keywords=dry+clean+garment+bag+72"&qid=1668207742&sprefix=dry+clean+garment+bag+72+,aps,157&sr=8-2



TBH, I'm supposed to be finishing up like 3-4 super complex hydroponics systems\grow rooms i'm wrapped into big time, and preparing plants to go in them.. but dropping everything plant related and blowing all those funds and time on a new mushroom cultivation setup instead.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 11, 2022)

I don't have any agar to test it with either.

Wondering if I should mix my own, or just by a pre made bag of MEA..





__





Loading…






www.amazon.com


----------



## keifcake (Nov 11, 2022)

That depends on if you've got another 20 to spend for separate ingredients and not have to worry about it for a long time.

Got the holes cut in new SAB, I picked the rings up off ebay a couple years back, and use elbow length poly gloves to work inside box, I put on gloves before sticking hands into poly gloves so I don't have to worry about the poly gloves sticking to my hands and makes it a lot easier getting them out

Edit: new box was $15
Correction to previous post, I'm doing Lazy boy tek with the brown rice


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 11, 2022)

BTW, I didn't get the Sterilite clear view 110qt bins. They were too flimsy, and the bottoms on every one either bowed in or out. Couldn't even set the shoeboxes down flat. I could see them being a problem and splitting cakes in half too. They just suck IMO.


I got the Extra large 100qt Brightroom brand totes instead, right at the same Target, next to the sterilite ones. They cost 2 dollars more, but are way sturdier, and fit 4 shoeboxes like a glove!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 11, 2022)

As for the DIY flow hood, I found a register fitting in my stash that fit the hepa filter almost perfectly. Too good to be true. That, and I found that 5 inch portable\flexible AC ducting fits on that. It flexes into any shape and holds it too. I can position it anywhere! I'll just tape the bag right right around the fitting and filter, and hook it right up to whatever fan source I use.



I played around, and added a T fitting on to the exhaust of the brand new 4 inch inline fan mounted in my cannabis drying room. It goes to a brand new grow chamber on the other side of the wall, thats never even seen a plant yet, and has filtered air. I can just hook my flow bag up to it, and do the work right in my drying room. I might even put the monotubs in there if they'll fit, so I can free my flower room back up.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 11, 2022)

Im not exactly sure how I will mod my tubs yet, but i'm thinking about using pvc knockout test plugs instead of bulkheads, and just making different hole configurations, some with bigger or smaller holes. 3 inch caps would be better than the 4 i'm holding up. They are real cheap.



I also thought of adding valves, so I could adjust the FAE flow with precision. How about some 2 inch gate valves on each side, with a loose polyfil holder? lol.


I'm going to come up with something good.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 11, 2022)

Came up with a new invention while I was at it. 2" screw in LED bulb bulkheads. Completely sealed, and don't cost much to make. The globes fit perfect in the 2" PVC electrical conduit fittings. 

Not sure i'll use them, but i'm sure it would work good. Otherwise, I was just gonna use a 9watt LED bulb on each side of each monotub.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 12, 2022)

And for my next crazy idea:



I was thinking about the possible need to fan the tubs, and a way to automate that particular task.

I have a small diaphragm pump that is pretty powerful. Made for pulling water up into a tube or something, to bridge aquariums together, so fish can swim up and over to another tank, etc. It can evacuate or pump air too, and is better than a normal small air pump.

*+*
Anyway, where my head is going.. nm the neon balloons, lol.

Instead of using it to force air directly into the tubs, I could fix a balloon to the end of each air line, inside of it towards the top of the lid.

Put it on a digital infinite repeat cycle timer, and fill the balloons up with air, which would displace the air inside the tubs, but without actually introducing any air through the pump. It could push out the co2 towards the bottom of the tub through one way check valves, and then suck air back through more check valves that are filtered with micropore tape, or polyfill, or even plain holes..

Time it perfect so it cuts off the flow to the balloons, without popping them (kinda like a flood and and drain), so the air comes back through when it shuts off. 

The mono tubs could breath over and over, like they have lungs!


----------



## keifcake (Nov 12, 2022)

Pretty informative watch here, especially when they talk about substrate.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 12, 2022)

Looks like he has agar and LC available 





__





Store — Dirty South Mycology







dirtysouthmyco.com


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 13, 2022)

He’s got a lot of the newer cubes, but his “pan cambo Goliath” is tampanensis.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 13, 2022)

Isn't Tampanensis a sclerotia producing one? It's been a couple Years since I researched those, but I had a Georgia culture back then. The Georgia ones, sclerotia included gave me headache after consuming. I didn't really like them. 

I think I'm going to get starship troopers and maybe starry night


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 13, 2022)

Yeah they’re stone producers. I’m not into the sclerotia either, I just grow them for the mushrooms. They tend to have a speedier type trip compared to cubes. A lot of people say it reminds them of rolling but I never really felt it like that.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 13, 2022)

What do you guys do for long-term storage? Freezer or fridge?

Some really cool looking strains being grown in this thread


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 13, 2022)

Make sure they’re completely dry, then mason jars with desiccant packs.

Most people seem to dehydrate for 24 hours. I’m in a desert with like 10% rh and unless the shrooms are huge they’re done in 10-12. When you think they’re done make sure to take a handful and weigh them, then put them back in for another 2-3 hours and weigh again. If they lose weight they need more time.

being COMPLETELY dry is crucial.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 13, 2022)

I've never had anything similar to rolling, and the effects of the stone producers dam sure wasn't.

I just dry them out and keep in a jar, desiccant packs would be a good idea, I haven't been using them though. 

I would say if you ever find yourself needing to dry out any pans, I wouldn't use dehydrater, I find they really shrivel up into nothing, I just dry them with a fan


----------



## keifcake (Nov 13, 2022)

But generally, I don't keep a large supply of dried, I always turn it into chocolates or candy, or kool-aid.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 13, 2022)

What about freeze drying? Would they end up like freeze dried fruits? I've always wondered about that..


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 13, 2022)

I'm sure NASA knows the secrets


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 13, 2022)

If going for very long term storage, I bet displacing all the air in the jar with pure argon gas before you close the lid would work well. Or maybe nitrogen or other combo of inert gas, just like they seal up some cannabis packages with now.

You wouldn't likely need the silica gel pack because there is no moisture or oxygen present once you displace it all, other than what was in the product.

By argon gas, I mean the kind you buy in a spray can, for wine preservation. Art wine preserver, or bloxygen, etc. Or straight out of the welding tank? I dunno, but its safe for storing food as well as paints and stains.. I use it to preserve mixtures, but never for food or wine yet.









ArT Wine Preserver®


ArT Wine Preserver® is the easiest way to keep wine fresh. This simple wine saver uses pure argon gas to displace oxygen. Argon is the preferred method to prevent oxidation in wine. Trusted by winemakers | Fresh wine for 7 to 30 days | Preserves up to 40 bottles




artwinepreserver.com


----------



## bubba73 (Nov 15, 2022)

Following


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 15, 2022)

yesterday I ate some mazatapec that were harvested exactly three years ago. I just had them in a jar with a couple desiccant packs sitting on a shelf the entire time. They definitely haven’t lost any potency which kind of surprised me.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 16, 2022)

keifcake said:


> But generally, I don't keep a large supply of dried, I always turn it into chocolates or candy, or kool-aid.


Hell ya eat Dem bitches. Lol


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Nov 16, 2022)

Love how they get huge on later flushes


----------



## keifcake (Nov 17, 2022)

Just placed an order with Dirty South Myco, 5 pack of Liquid Culture and APE Agar. 

The LC I picked:
Storm Troopers
Dirty South Ghost
Steel Magnolia
Roger Rabbit 
MVP

Let's see how well this works out, I already have some Agar jars prepped, and need to process some Grain this weekend so when it arrives I can get right to work on it.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 17, 2022)

Holmes aer1 Desktop HEPA Air Purifier with Visipure Filter Viewing Window


Read reviews and buy Holmes aer1 Desktop HEPA Air Purifier with Visipure Filter Viewing Window at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




www.target.com





BTW guys, the ^ Holmes aer1 air purifier is on sale for 39.99, in case anyone were interested in making shmuv box flow hoods.

Not only that, but I found a killer deal on the true hepa performance plus 99.99% filters.









Holmes HAPF300APD aer1 True HEPA Performance Plus Air Purifier Filter Dual Pack - Walmart.com


Not available Buy Holmes HAPF300APD aer1 True HEPA Performance Plus Air Purifier Filter Dual Pack at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com







$28 for a 2 pack on walmart right now. That's even cheaper than just one at target, let alone anywhere else. 2 filters will last a long time!

The air flowing in your large clear 30-50 gallon recycling bags/ or dry clean bags will be cleaner than in front of most peoples huge LFHs. Not only that, but easy to work in compared to SAB, and can fit massive amounts of grains/jars to work on. You work quick instead of slow. I wouldn't even recommend if I didn't research well. It works legit. 


EDIT: I'm gonna go ahead and get one, because it has built in ionizer that helps trap the particles even more. My DIY shmuv I was building is only a filter, unless I make a DIY inline ionizer for a few extra bucks)


----------



## keifcake (Nov 17, 2022)

I'm still a bit intrigued by the use of that, but I don't think I'd like working in a bag. Maybe if I connected to a box, but I've already spent so much this past week I really don't need to buy anything else


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 17, 2022)

I'm building a SAB too. I have no idea what I like working in yet honestly. Gonna try both soon.

Also keeping my eye out for good parts I could make a nice LFH\full work bench from in the future. I have corian sheets picked out allready for the countertop bench, with enough for full back splash up the wall, for easy clean area.

I've seen a few people use them hooked to totes, but I believe having the bag actually creates some kind of true laminar flow, due to the fact the bag is constantly changing in shape along with the flow. Like, it absorbs any turbulent eddies that would otherwise be created in a solid box. Then again, some guys apparently had good luck with that, and even reused the arm hole cutouts like flappers. 

I think the bag is the safest bet, the way it handles the flow. I'll try with a tote too maybe.

I wish someone would test one, with a fancy air quality meter. Find out what variations work best.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 17, 2022)

I don't mind this slightly bigger SAB I have now as much, a little more room would be nice, but it's fine. 
I really need to get out and dig up and find the squirrel cage fan around the house and get to work on a laminar hood. Besides a filter I should be able to build it for around $100.... I just got to thinking about a craftsman work bench I may try to mount it on the backside of, then I could cut that cost down way lower. 

Having the gloves in my SAB instead of just holes to reach through gives me a little peace of mind, it's been working fairly well so far, but I can't easily do a lot at once, maybe 7 jars in there max before it gets too cumbersome. The biggest drawback of the my SAB is not being able to have a flame in it because it wont light, so I ordered a box of 100 syringes and a box of 100 blunt tip needles this week.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 17, 2022)

The turbulent flow in a box is the biggest problem I see with connecting it to a box. 

These rings are what I ordered for my SAB that you connect gloves to, I'd recommend getting them and a box large enough to work in. 









Still Air Box Glove Port Kit | DIY SAB | eBay


Benefits of a SAB How does a SAB work The still air box acts as a shield against air currents that can potentially carry contaminants. Mycologist use the SAB to transfer mushroom cultures between two sterile zones at a greatly reduced risk of contamination.



www.ebay.com





Edit: and the gloves I use with, although the rings come with 2 pair








Food Handling Elbow Length Poly Gloves (Pack of 100) | eBay


Ideal for use in industrial kitchens, salons, food handling, cleaning, painting, and more! KLEEN CHEF Elbow length HDPE gloves are a customized solution to reduce risks of food contamination and provide extra-protection to your hands while performing different tasks.



www.ebay.com


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 17, 2022)

It’s best to leave the gloves off if you’re making a SAB. They create push/pull suction as you move around to work and stir up the air. Really you can have the arm holes as big as you want no problem, as long as you learn proper SAB technique.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 17, 2022)

It's worked out well for me so far, i haven't had a lot of contamination issues since I started using it. The previous contamination I was getting could have been from dirty cultures or spores in syringes. Maybe I'll try it again sometime without the gloves, because it would be easier on some of the work.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 17, 2022)

The ports are still nice though. I was gonna hack up a large PVC fitting or something to make mine with.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 17, 2022)

The rings will probably be a little cheaper as high as those big pvc fittings have gotten. When I installed them on new box the cutouts I made weren't very clean with hot blade which had some big globs and I overtightened one a little making the flat part of the ring start to separate away, I put some epoxy all around to rejoin it, I doubt that will be an issue again now. 
Even if not using gloves it's nice having the clean looking and feeling ports


----------



## keifcake (Nov 17, 2022)

Here's my high tech incubation chamber lol.


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 18, 2022)

Oh definitely worth putting rings in the holes. I had a few inches with jagged edges on one of my arm holes that I didn’t bother smoothing out and they would scratch or catch on shit way too often.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 18, 2022)

keifcake said:


> But generally, I don't keep a large supply of dried, I always turn it into chocolates or candy, or kool-aid.


Long-term storage for micro dosing. I cant run a perpetual.


----------



## canndo (Nov 21, 2022)

HydoDan said:


> I don't get it! Why do people have to be like that??


I wish I knew. I approach posts as honest people sharing their experiences. They have to overtly indicate that they are "internet experts" before I begin to believe they are not in earnest. Seems like this guy never continued our "conversation" after I posted evidence of my real life experience. I assure you all that I would never ever presume to tell you experienced pot growers what is and is not proper as my growing chops suck (save of course for my tissue culture work cut short by thieves who put out a book based on my work who had the Gaul to actually use my photos).


----------



## canndo (Nov 21, 2022)

keifcake said:


> This looks like a good discussion to get in on, imma have to start at the beginning.
> 
> But here's what I have going on.
> 
> ...



Let's talk about longevity and storage and drying and such.

I recently broke out some of my mushrooms, they had been dried in a warm oven for a day, placed in a plastic bag and stored in a jar in my freezer...for 7 years. If they lost potency I didn't notice. In my opinion all this tincture (at least for potency), desiccant, and even dehydration is much to do over nothing. This us not like curing pot.

Light and heat are indeed your enemy but consider that the melt point of the chemicals you seek to preserve are way higher than a 140 degree oven. Your mushrooms will rot before you destroy the active ingredients.


----------



## canndo (Nov 21, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> About the induction coil sterilizers. They sell the core of the units right on amazon for cheap, even a 1000w flyback version for only $15, just need the power supply, foot pedal, and the coil. Works good for scalpels, but from my understanding, some people couldn't get the needles to heat up. Like, some are made from cheaper alloys, so you might have to buy separate needle tips that work. Not exactly the greatest idea, but cool for a fun project down the road.


And here is another interesting thing. I dumped my entire instant sterilization system many years ago. I now use disposable scalpel only. I tried the disposable blades but they just don't do it for me. I use a single scalpel for each "strain". (I don't grow Hallucinogenic shrooms any more...nothing left for me there). And for needless, a box of the sterile needles is five or six bucks, I just change them out or even reuse them after autoclaves until they get dull.


----------



## canndo (Nov 21, 2022)

One more thing... about sterility in growing chambers. It's brute force. The point is finesse. If you can match the growing requirements of your target without overlapping those conditions that your "weed" organisms require then you neednt ever have to manage air sterility.

Keep your casing ( yes, case, you'll thank me later) at the most basic level you can and your bad molds will never gain a foot hold. Ensure there is sufficient and persistant air flow at all times, keep your temperatures stable regardless of what those temperatures are. Inoculate your substrate with bacteria that is compatible with your target and predatory for "weeds" and even the most persistent bad guys will find more productive places to grow.

If you cant innoculate then at least try to do a good job of pasteurization.

Work in harmony with the organism, understand it and marvelous things begin to happen.

Now ph is a whole other conversation.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 2, 2022)

Hey guys

So I snagged a mint looking 6qt instant pot at the second hand store last night for a good deal. LUX model v3, probably from 2016.

The "real" pressure cookers were all gone off the shelf, (and the duo instant pot model that actually said "pressure cook" on a function key, not as clean though) and I was hoping they would still be there on 50% of tag sale day, but nope! 

Anyway, I grabbed it anyway before it was gone too, and i'm sure its been used once. I'm finding out it only goes a bit more than 11 psi, but that I can just increase the time a bit.

I was just thinking it would be good enough to sterilize small jars of agar, for my first few batches. Or even dedicate it just for that purpose. I was gonna get a 23qt stove top pot for cooking grains sometime in the future, and figured this instant pot would be good for now.

Just wondering if that sounds about right, to just cook longer. IP says add 7-15% more time to make up for not being 14-15 psi.

Just want to do little jars of agar, should be good right? How long would I go being that its only 11-12 psi?

I could get my money back on store credit, and wait for a better cooker to show up again, but it was cheap! 

Thanks!


----------



## A.k.a (Dec 2, 2022)

Yeah that’ll be good for anything small or liquid like agar/lc/tools. I’m not sure how long it’ll take at 11 but liquids sterilize pretty easily.

you can also make pf cakes with it


----------



## canndo (Dec 3, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So I snagged a mint looking 6qt instant pot at the second hand store last night for a good deal. LUX model v3, probably from 2016.
> 
> ...



Yep. You can also sterilize your instruments. Clean them well, wrap in foil and cook them for 45 minutes or so. 

11 lbs will work for anything but large batches of grain. Even then, however, you can soak the grain in water for 24 hours or so and then cook that up. It will work for most all but the dirtiest grain.


I got some organic rye that wouldn't sterilize even at 15 lbs for an hour and 45 min.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 3, 2022)

Would you just keep them wrapped in the same foil after cooking them? Until your ready to unwrap them in SAB or flow hood that is? Or is it better to dry them out after, and clean with iso and then flame sterilize again?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 3, 2022)

I got the unit looking spic and span, and ran a few test runs with ACVinegar and water. Runs great! The inner pot has a mirror finish inside again after a baking soda scrub. Like new. The only thing though, is the silicone sealing ring kinda smells like chili, or whatever the last person cooked.. probably the one time it was ever used too, and won't go away, lol.

Not sure if I can live with that, and probably buy a new set of rings anyway. The steaming rack was missing too, but i'll find something to work. I might have to cook some good food while i'm at this as well!

Oh, and I heard the warming function is good for pasteurizing substrates. Helping with pours, etc.


----------



## canndo (Dec 3, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Would you just keep them wrapped in the same foil after cooking them? Until your ready to unwrap them in SAB or flow hood that is? Or is it better to dry them out after, and clean with iso and then flame sterilize again?



Just keep them in the foil. I don't use flame. I just use several of each sort of instrument, replacing them every so often with a clean one.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Dec 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So I snagged a mint looking 6qt instant pot at the second hand store last night for a good deal. LUX model v3, probably from 2016.
> 
> ...


I've used the instant pot and didn't have any issues only that it holds pint jars. Just use the canning and preserving button but set it on well/wild it's about 2 hours. Never had a jar go bad with it. I used this one, but definitely want to get a real PC.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Dec 6, 2022)

canndo said:


> Let's talk about longevity and storage and drying and such.
> 
> I recently broke out some of my mushrooms, they had been dried in a warm oven for a day, placed in a plastic bag and stored in a jar in my freezer...for 7 years. If they lost potency I didn't notice. In my opinion all this tincture (at least for potency), desiccant, and even dehydration is much to do over nothing. This us not like curing pot.
> 
> Light and heat are indeed your enemy but consider that the melt point of the chemicals you seek to preserve are way higher than a 140 degree oven. Your mushrooms will rot before you destroy the active ingredients.


Yeah people say that if you go too hot like over 120° that it can hurt potency but I've noticed no difference. I've dried them with a fan, in my cheap $30 dehydrator I dried them on low heat, and have dried them on 160°, noticed no difference except obviously they dry quicker on a higher temp. Now as far as storage I've always just thrown them in a plastic bag and put them in a box in the closet that stays pretty cool never had any issue so far. Keeping them away from light moisture and Air is probably the best for preserving potency. Like a jar in the freezer LOL


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Dec 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I got the unit looking spic and span, and ran a few test runs with ACVinegar and water. Runs great! The inner pot has a mirror finish inside again after a baking soda scrub. Like new. The only thing though, is the silicone sealing ring kinda smells like chili, or whatever the last person cooked.. probably the one time it was ever used too, and won't go away, lol.
> 
> Not sure if I can live with that, and probably buy a new set of rings anyway. The steaming rack was missing too, but i'll find something to work. I might have to cook some good food while i'm at this as well!
> 
> Oh, and I heard the warming function is good for pasteurizing substrates. Helping with pours, etc.


For the missing rack just use the jar lid rings


----------



## A.k.a (Dec 6, 2022)

Shrooms are boiled for tea, dehydrator Def won’t hurt them. I’ve literally had some in there for a week before.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 6, 2022)

Ya I'm not sterilizing my own grain yet, because I still got like 3 cases of 90 second rice bags, lol. I guess I could fit those unicorn bags in there, or a bigger sideways jar, but it takes a lot longer at 11.6 psi. I'll get a good pot for grains soon, ho ho ho!

I'm actually headed to the store later to buy the smallest non quilted jars I can find, for doing no pour agar tek in the instant pot, but even the 4 oz ones can barely fit just a few.

I just found an old box of empty baby food jars I saved from years ago too, probably thinking i could store nuts and bolts.. I bet i could clean them up and fit twice as many in the smallt 6qt inner pot. Just for agar anyway. I could even port the lids.. or should I just loosen them while cooking and cover with foil? I only see like 4-5 threads asking about baby jars, but will look into it more. Save me a trip to the store, and be able to fit all the jars I need in one go. Hmm, decisions!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 6, 2022)

I'll play around, and see how long I can go. I head the agar will caramelize if you cook it too long. Not sure, but I ordered MEA premix off amazon. I was thinking 40 minutes or so should be good, compared to 20 minutes at 15 psi. Also, I have some activated charcoal capsules, and might add it instead of food colorings, so the agar is more black in color, to see the mycelium easier.


----------



## canndo (Dec 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I'll play around, and see how long I can go. I head the agar will caramelize if you cook it too long. Not sure, but I ordered MEA premix off amazon. I was thinking 40 minutes or so should be good, compared to 20 minutes at 15 psi. Also, I have some activated charcoal capsules, and might add it instead of food colorings, so the agar is more black in color, to see the mycelium easier.



You can easily see any mushroom mycelium I have ever grown on mea without any other color. There are reasons to add charcoal but it is not necessary here.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Dec 9, 2022)

Natalensis. There were only a couple pins yesterday morning.


----------



## canndo (Dec 9, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Natalensis. There were only a couple pins yesterday morning.
> View attachment 5235640


Long stipe "stems" and small caps can be genetic, they can also be caused by lack of light and or high co2 content.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Dec 10, 2022)

canndo said:


> Long stipe "stems" and small caps can be genetic, they can also be caused by lack of light and or high co2 content.


Yes they don't get much light just ambient light in the room. Also for some reason Ever since I started growing When I get pins the pins They usually stretch instead of being short and squat. It's kind of like they're searching for air and once they get tall enough About as high as the crack on the dubtub they start growing normal.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Dec 10, 2022)

Argentina


----------



## canndo (Dec 10, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Yes they don't get much light just ambient light in the room. Also for some reason Ever since I started growing When I get pins the pins They usually stretch instead of being short and squat. It's kind of like they're searching for air and once they get tall enough About as high as the crack on the dubtub they start growing normal.



More fresh air.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Dec 13, 2022)

Damn I'm so pissed I purposely didn't pick the Argentina's last night so I could get a pic for you guys this morning of the giant canopy of mushrooms. But I woke up this morning tired without thinking and picked them all and put them in the dehydrator. But let me tell you these Argentina's get huge I had a wall to wall canopy that touched the top of the dub tub. I could only pick half of them because my dehydrator won't fit them. I honestly think its close to 2 oz dry on the first flush. 
This was yesterday


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Dec 13, 2022)

AA+ this morning


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 13, 2022)

Glad things have been working out well for you!!


----------



## canndo (Dec 13, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> AA+ this morning
> View attachment 5237110


Very nice! So you have a pretty good assortment of fruit? Maybe you can compare, give us tasting notes.


----------



## A.k.a (Dec 13, 2022)

Those Argentina killed it. Looks like it was a canopy for sure.


the parent fruits were pretty huge too




PE brick


----------



## canndo (Dec 13, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> Those Argentina killed it. Looks like it was a canopy for sure
> 
> 
> PE brick
> ...



Case.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Dec 14, 2022)

More Argentinas and AA+


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Dec 15, 2022)

Here's the Argentina tub from above I didn't pick it till this morning.
And monster Aa+. A couple got a foot long.
I'm going to need another dehydrator I'm getting about a QP every morning right now


----------



## canndo (Dec 17, 2022)

This is not mine but....case.


----------



## A.k.a (Dec 17, 2022)

lol is that Munchs tub from a while back?? Only time Ive seen an entire surface packed in like that, shit was crazy. 

usually sets that size dont End well though.


----------



## canndo (Dec 17, 2022)

A.k.a said:


> lol is that Munchs tub from a while back?? Only time Ive seen an entire surface packed in like that, shit was crazy.
> 
> usually sets that size dont End well though.



If the substrate is thick enough most of them will mature.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Dec 17, 2022)

canndo said:


> This is not mine but....case.


Pins on pins on pins LOL


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Dec 21, 2022)

Last couple days been crazy I harvested 12 oz and have a small $30 dehydrator LOL. Took me like four loads to dry them all. May need to get a bigger one. My buddy tells me to cut the bottom off of 5 gallon bucket and stick it on top of my dehydrator that way I can just fill it up. Maybe drill a bunch of holes in it too


----------



## Purpfarmer (Dec 30, 2022)

Can I use a isolated spore syringe to on a spawn bag?


----------



## canndo (Dec 30, 2022)

Purpfarmer said:


> Can I use a isolated spore syringe to on a spawn bag?


?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Monday at 4:43 AM)

Love these Bittersweet mornings trying to Wrangle way too many mushrooms into my dehydrator


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Monday at 9:00 AM)

The z strain I have going are nice. Full canopies of huge solid stems. I've been trying to pick them before they even open up and the veil tears so it's hard to actually get full canopy pics because I'm picking them one by one. These guys opened up on me overnight. I don't like to get spores on my substrate because then nothing grows where they drop


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Monday at 9:03 AM)

I like to pick them right about here


----------



## Purpfarmer (Monday at 9:27 AM)

How much that big one on the right weight?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Monday at 12:52 PM)

Purpfarmer said:


> How much that big one on the right weight?


They all seem to be averaging about an eighth dry


----------



## canndo (Monday at 6:38 PM)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> They all seem to be averaging about an eighth dry



He'll of a good job dude!


----------



## bursto (Tuesday at 12:10 AM)

dudes i found these are they wavy caps?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Tuesday at 12:35 AM)

No, those definitely aren't Ps. cyans, sorry man. They don't look like any kind of the active shrooms i'm familiar with either, other than one of the 100s of little brown mushroom species or look alikes that could end up being deadly..


----------



## bursto (Tuesday at 1:45 AM)

Drop That Sound said:


> No, those definitely aren't Ps. cyans, sorry man. They don't look like any kind of the active shrooms i'm familiar with either, other than one of the 100s of little brown mushroom species or look alikes that could end up being deadly..


i didnt eat em, just thought they were liberty or wavy caps


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Tuesday at 5:41 AM)

canndo said:


> He'll of a good job dude!


Thanks man I'm loving it and having fun.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Tuesday at 5:45 AM)

The word is is that Z strain is just golden teachers. But personally I've never seen golden teachers that big especially in a 6 quart shoe box.


----------



## keifcake (Tuesday at 7:43 AM)

Here is some of the z strain ive harvested recently. I really like the flushes I've gotten from most of the z strain tubs, especially the big tub that gets plenty of FAE.

I put 1100 fresh grams into watermelon wine for 3 gallons, so a little over 5 grams per 375ml bottle.


----------



## canndo (Tuesday at 2:38 PM)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> View attachment 5246682
> The z strain I have going are nice. Full canopies of huge solid stems. I've been trying to pick them before they even open up and the veil tears so it's hard to actually get full canopy pics because I'm picking them one by one. These guys opened up on me overnight. I don't like to get spores on my substrate because then nothing grows where they drop



They bruise blue nicely. I like the heavy bruisers. Keep your eyes open, eventually you will encounter a green bruising variety.


----------



## A.k.a (Tuesday at 5:39 PM)

Natalensis bruise green most of the time. Pretty cool.


my new personal best for biggest shroom.

214.8 dried to 18.5


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Yesterday at 8:43 AM)




----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Yesterday at 8:45 AM)

I did a little experiment and tried to cross my two favorites. Natalensis and APE.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Yesterday at 8:49 AM)

Mazatapec


----------



## Purpfarmer (Yesterday at 3:50 PM)

What did u yeild from that?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Today at 4:32 AM)

Purpfarmer said:


> What did u yeild from that?


Don't know yet haven't picked them. I usually try to pick them all right before the veil tears so I'll pick some today and some tomorrow morning just how I do it.


----------



## Purpfarmer (Today at 6:22 AM)

Anybody had albino penis envy before? If so, how was it?


----------



## shredder4 (Today at 10:18 AM)

Purpfarmer said:


> Anybody had albino penis envy before? If so, how was it?


I'm no expert, but yes I tried them and I was tripping with visions on .5 gram.

The grower told me what I ate was pe blobs. Apparently they are stronger than the actual mushrooms.

My only comparison was Thai mushrooms and the pe was quite a bit stronger.

Edit the shrooms I ate were just pe, not albino.


----------



## Thundercat (Today at 11:14 AM)

Purpfarmer said:


> Anybody had albino penis envy before? If so, how was it?


yep grew it many times and ate them lots of times. They are often called APE and they are definitely stronger then a common cubensis.

1g is a fun time with a little visual distortion for me.
2g is almost to the “tripping” stage.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Today at 11:26 AM)

I just about have what i think is the most bangin' small scale setup put together finally, and can't wait to show you guys some results. 

Glad I decided to not wing it and inject MSS directly to 90 second rice bags, even though that can work. I been forming a whole new plan, and getting up to date on all the best new TEKs. Even came up with a few of my own new inventions to test out, before introducing them to the communities. You guys can get first lick though, and see behind the scenes what i'm up too. 

About to do my first batches of agar (my MEA powder just showed up yesterday, so gonna try both no-pours in the Instant pot, and also try pouring a few dishes on the side as well, in the new hepa flow boxes I built), so I can test all the new equipment i been working on.

I collected a bunch of new varieties to scope out and put to the plates too, once I know everything is in check. Even got swabs from friends of some different albino exotics and whatnot.


My new plan is MSS to agar (using the quadrant streaking method I learned about, possibly with my new 200watt electronic inoculation loop made from a vape mod, that heats up red hot and sterilizes the replaceable coils, without having to flame it between uses, with the push of a button!), then do some A2A transfers a few times to clean anything up, then A2G, then also start doing G2Gs, and put it all to bulk in shoeboxes and the ultimate monotubs, with nothing but coir (and maybe a little verm to get proper capacity, if needed). 


I'm still gonna use the 4-5 cases of different brands of 90 sec rice bags I got for my first real grow though, lol . Next item to get will be a 23 qt presto, and run my own batches of grains, for sure. I'll try them all, from rice to WBS or whatever.

Also thinking about modding an air fryer right away to use a way bigger bucket of trays, for drying the loads of mush I'll hopefully be pulling off on the best first noob grow of all time, haha.

I'm pretty exited about it.. This year is off to a fun start!


----------

